#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  'Wie zijn de Koranieten?'

## Hamza-T

Submission/Overgave. ( De 'Overgevers/groep van 19', wie zijn zij?)

De 'Overgevers' zijn volgelingen van de late Rashad Khalifa, een man die claimde een boodschapper van Allah (swt) te zijn. Deze claim opzich is al afdoende om de 'overgevers' buiten de oevers van de Islam te verklaren, omdat de Koran zegt:




> ''Ow mensheid, Mohammed heeft geen zonen onder jullie mensen, maar voorzeker, hij is de boodschapper van Allah en de laatste in de lijn der profeten. En Allah bezit kennis over alles.'' (33:40)


De ware profeet van Islam, Mohammed (saw) wees erop :




> ''De stam van Isral werd aangevoerd door profeten. Als een profeet het leven liet, dan volgde een andere hem op. Maar na mij zal er geen profeet meer zijn, alleen nog Kaliefen zullen mij opvolgen.'' (Sahih Bukhari)


Veel van de dwalingen van Rashad Khalifa zijn terug te leiden naar zijn obsessie voor numerologie, een obsessie die vele mensen in de geschiedenis op een dwaalspoor heeft doen belanden. Khalifa stelde dat de Koran een rekenkundige code bevatte die rondkwam op het nummer 19. Hij ging hier zelfs zo ver mee dat hij 2 verzen van de Koran 'verwijderde' , omdat volgens hem het woord God geen ''meervoud meer van 19 is, tenzij we deze verwijderen.'' en dat ''De optelsom van alle verzen waar het woord God in voorkomt is 19x6217, als het valse vers 9:129 erbij gevoegd word, dan verdwijnt dit fenomeen.''
Door het afwijzen van een enkel vers uit de Koran, roepen de 'overgevers' een ander oordeel van een vers over zich af:




> ''Geloven jullie dan in een deel van het boek, en wijzen jullie het andere dan weer af?
> En wat is de beloning voor diegenen die zulks soort intimiteit voor het wereldse leven voelen, en dan op de dag des oordeels verwelkomd zullen worden door een grievende verdoemenis'' (2:85)


Het is ook interresant om te weten dat Khalifa om zijn 'verlichte uitvinding' te rechtvaardigen van het soort numerologisten was die het einde van de wereld voorspelden. Hoe dan ook, Allah (swt) zegt in de Koran:




> ''Ze vragen jou betreft het laatste uur: ''Wanneer zal het plaatsvinden?''
> Zeg dan: ''De kennis ervan bevind zich alleen bij mijn heer, niemand dan Hij zal het op dat moment bewerkstelligen, het zal in een fractie in de hemelen en wereld plaatsvinden, het zal niet tot jullie komen buiten dat het plotsklaps gebeurt''. Ze vragen jou of je er niet te zwijgzaam over bent. Zeg: ''De kennis bevind zich alleen bij Allah'', maar de meeste mensen weten het niet.'' (7:187)


De overgevers wijzen ook nog eens de soennah van de profeet Mohammed (saw) af, en dan niet een deel ervan, maar als geheel.
Voor de overgevers is de soennah geen bron van de Islam.
Door het af te wijzen hebben de overgevers tig problemen voor zichzelf gecreerd, ze hebben op deze manier de mogelijkheid elk van de volgende handelingen voor zichzelf te verrichten te niet verklaard.

Salaat (het opgelegde gebed), de tweede zuil van Islam.

Zakaat (de opgelegde 'donatie') de derde zuil van Islam.

Saum (het vasten) de vierde zuil van Islam

Hadj (de pelgrimstocht) de vijfde zuil van Islam 

Door vier van de vijf zuilen te verwijderen, hebben de overgevers weinig argumentatie meer over om hun stelling 'Moslim' te zijn te verdedigen.
De ware boodschapper van de Islam waarschuwt de moslims om niet in deze val gelokt te worden:




> Overgeleverd door Abu Rafi: De profeet (vzmh) zei: Laat mij geen van jullie ontspannend op zijn bank aantreffen, terwijl hij hoort over iets betreft mij, wat ik heb opgedragen en verboden (lees: de Soennah) zeggende: '' We weten het niet. Wat we in Allah's boek (lees: de Koran) vonden dat volgden wij'' Boek 40, nummer 4588 van Sunan Abu Dawoed


Met dank aan Hamza Yusuf

Links:
The Submitters: Who Are They?

----------


## Roadsurfer

De pot verwijt de ketel.....

----------


## Hamza-T

> De pot verwijt de ketel.....


Wat bedoel je hiermee, ik ken het spreekwoord wel maar begrijp de toepassing ervan op dit artikel niet.

----------


## Alireza

Koranieten bestaan niet.

Zoals het artikel zelf aangeeft, noemen de submitters zich "submitters" en volgen zij ook een deel van de sunna.

Er is geen enkele groepering op de wereld die zich "koranieten" noemen.

Maar er zijn wel zieke geesten die van fitna-zaaierij houden en met bijnamen lopen te strooien naar iedereen die een andere kijk op zaken heeft.

----------


## Hamza-T

Daarom heb ik ook dit artikel geplaatst, om te laten zien aan de moslims wie nou eigenlijk de zogenaamde 'Koranieten' zijn.

----------


## Hamza-T

Ik geloof dat http://www.monotheist.nl/ ook van hun is, of erdoor geinspireerd is.

----------


## Alireza

Het is dus mooi niet door hen geinspireerd en het is ook niet van hun.

submission.org zijn verkapte soennieten, duivels dat ze zijn. 

www.monotheist.org staat voor de zuivere islam. Submission gelooft in de sunna wanneer het hen uitkomt, zoals met de salaat te zien is.

----------


## mohammed99

Sommige mensen werden het niet met elkaar eens en vormde groeperingen!!!

Ik weet dat ik de Koran en de hadits die sahih zijn moet volgen en de rest kan me geen......


FUCK

.............. Schelen.

De mens met gezond verstand en een goeie instinct weet zelf wel wat ie moet volgen, tenzijde satan in zijn buurt blijft!

----------


## Hamza-T

> www.monotheist.org staat voor de zuivere islam. Submission gelooft in de sunna wanneer het hen uitkomt, zoals met de salaat te zien is.


Sorry gast, maar die link die jij gaf is van de Jehova's getuigen.

----------


## Hamza-T

Hebben de lieden van werkgroep IBN (Monotheist) de Koran (lees:arabisch) dan weleens gelezen?
Zijn ze de arabische taal machtig, om zomaar zulke uitspraken te doen, en hebben ze enig idee over de taal van de Koran, het arabisch?

Alleen al de Koran zelf omvat al een eigen Ilm (kennis), en hebben ze de volgende ayaa weleens gehoord\gelezen?:

"Illa waghyin Yoeha"*(Wat hij doet (alle handelingen) is Wahi/openbaring)

en

"Atie oelaha Wa atie Rassoel, Wa oeloel ameroen mimqoen"*(Jullie moeten Allah dienen, zijn boodschapper, en zijn heerser (khaliefah) mits hij de Koran en Soennah hanteerd als leidraad)

deze twee ayaa's zijn overduidelijke beschrijvingen over het profeetschap, dus hieruit blijkt dat de Koran (Kelamullah) in haar eigen bewoording aangeeft dat de Soennah op geen enkele manier te ontkennen is.

*=Soerra's Najim 3.4 en Nisa 59

----------


## Alireza

Op al jouw opmerkingen wordt op het forum van IBN ingegaan. Neem eens een bezoekje zou ik zeggen.

En ik weet wel zeker dat jij en jouw hele gemeenschap het arabisch niet machtig zijn. Weet dat alles wat jullie doen mbt de islam zo erg belachelijk overkomt en is, dat het hele midden oosten schudt van het lachen.

----------


## Hamza-T

> En ik weet wel zeker dat jij en jouw hele gemeenschap het arabisch niet machtig zijn. Weet dat alles wat jullie doen mbt de islam zo erg belachelijk overkomt en is, dat het hele midden oosten schudt van het lachen.


Zo zo dat is een sterk antwoord, en hoe weet jij wie ik en mijn gemeenschap zijn?
Het hele Midden Oosten spuugt op de munafiqoen en murteddeen van lieden als IBN en 'Submitters', laat staan de moslims in Europa etc.

Het is gebleken dat makkers van je op dit forum ook al meerdere leugens hebben verspreid betreft Zaratrustra.

----------


## Alireza

> Zo zo dat is een sterk antwoord, en hoe weet jij wie ik en mijn gemeenschap zijn?


Natuurlijk weet ik dat. Een gemeenschap van onwetenden, gesluierd in een walm van sectarische hypocritie. Niemand past de sunna bij jullie toe, maar jullie prediken het wel (met veel psyche-verstorend schuldgevoel en onzekerheid wat jullie weer verkappen met haat)




> Het hele Midden Oosten spuugt op de munafiqoen en murteddeen van lieden als IBN en 'Submitters', laat staan de moslims in Europa etc.


Weg met jullie en de submitters! Submitters zijn net zo munafiq als jullie. Maar free-minds en IBN zijn op het rechte pad. Wie aan de koran houdt, zal niet afdwalen.

Zijn er dan moslims in Europa? Ik zie maar weinig anders dan een grote hoop schande, onwetendheid, lelijkheid, hypocrisie, kwaadheid en achterlijkheid. Ben jij weleens in het Midden Oosten geweest? Nee he? Ik wel. Ook in Iran ja. Je moet eens weten wat die mensen denken. Ze zijn corruptie en machtsmisbruik in naam van de religie SPUUGZAT. Ze HATEN jullie tot in het diepst van hun harten. Waarbij de haat tegen Saoudi Arabie en de duivelaanbidders van de salafiyya op nummer 1 staan. Ik vrees voor jullie veiligheid, omdat als de moslims op jullie worden losgelaten, het einde zoek is en onze naam wordt viesgemaakt. Ik denk dat ze geen rekening zullen houden met mensenrechten. De straten zullen onderlopen met jullie bloed. Jullie hoofden zullen de bomen en lantaarnpalen sieren. Zo diep is hun haat tov jullie. Maargoed. Daar hebben jullie zelf voor gezorgd. 




> Het is gebleken dat makkers van je op dit forum ook al meerdere leugens hebben verspreid betreft Zaratrustra.


Wat weet jij nou weer over Zarathustra, armzalig en onwetend stuk ongeluk dat je bent.

Heb jij de Yasna, de Khorda Avesta, de Visperad, de Vendidad en rest van de Zend Avesta gelezen?

Idioot, jij kan niet eens de koran lezen, je kunt niet eens redelijk 1 Arabische zin maken en dan kom je over A'n-e Zardosht praten?

Achterlijke maghribi, sinds Cordoba is gevallen, is bij jullie alleen de pure schande overgebleven.

God heeft jullie goed gestrafd. Proef de toorn van God en blijf erin zitten. Dat past bij jou.

Reken maar op een 2e Mihna. Jullie zullen het zeker krijgen.

----------


## Hamza-T

He illigalireza moet je eens luisteren ik ben nederlander die bekeerd is tot de Islam, en ik ben geen aanhanger van de Wahabiya.
Als jij stelt dat de Iraniers mijn hoofd op willen hangen aan de lantaarnpalen, dan vraag ik me af met wat voor soort farsi jij in aanraking komt.
Zeker ook van die snotapen die de soennah verwerpen, omdat ze denken zelf de Koran te kunnen interpreteren zonder studie.
Die makkers van je op dit forum vergeleken de zaratrusttra (vuuraanbidders) met moslims en vergeleken de qiblah met het heilige vuur van ahura mazda.
Diegene die dat beweerde was Indygirl Roosje die zogenaamde bekeerling van die zelfde afkerige zieke sekte waaruit jij gebaart bent.

Jij bent gewoon een vuile nationalistische farsi aap, die al zijn haat tegen de niet Farsis eruit wil werpen, in de soennah zegt Mohammed (saw) dat jullie soort nationalistische figuren aanhangers van dode ezels zijn en jullie de penissen van jullie vaders in je mond moeten doen en het niet mooier voor te doen dan het is.

----------


## Alireza

Doodsdreigementen en scheldkannonades doe je maar op je eigen site![Rc]  :moe:

----------


## vlegeltje

Hmm, gezellig hier. 

Ik voel me meteen weer thuis.

Ik moest ff 'mihna' opzoeken, maar dat is dus de inquisitie door de Mu'taziliten.

Nu even Yasna, de Khorda Avesta, de Visperad, de Vendidad en Zend Avesta opzoeken.

Je leert hier nog eens wat  :grote grijns:

----------


## Alireza

Tuurlijk leer je wat als er verstandige mensen aanwezig zijn. Dan maar even de bescheidenheid opofferen in naam van de waarheid.

----------


## vlegeltje

> _Geplaatst door Alireza_ 
> *Tuurlijk leer je wat als er verstandige mensen aanwezig zijn. Dan maar even de bescheidenheid opofferen in naam van de waarheid.*


Oh, maar van onverstandige mensen valt ook veel te leren hoor  :knipoog:  

Bij nader inzien lijkt mij de 'mihna' beter te vergelijken met het uitbundige gebruik van de guillotine tijdens de franse revolutie. Net als de Mu'taziliten de waarden van het rationalisme er met geweld in wilden rammen wilden ze toen de waarden van de verlichting erin rammen.

Maar bloeddorst lijkt mij niet de juiste manier om een ander van je gelijk te overtuigen.

----------


## Alireza

Vlegeltje

We hebben hier met zeer achterlijke, gewelddadige en absolutistische instituten en groeperingen te maken, wiens bestrijding ook op conventioneel gebied moet gebeuren.

In vergelijking met deze onmensen, zijn de NAZI's van ****** een ZEGEN.

Ze moeten de dood in worden gejaagd, massaal, voordat zij ons (de moslims) verzieken en zich zullen keren tegen jullie westerlingen.

Geef mij maar een MIHNA, dood met de corruptie en tyrannie!!

----------


## Alireza

Het gaat overigens niet over overtuigen. Een weldenkend mens kent t verschil al tussen goed en kwaad.

Het is toch belachelijk dat er nog mensen zijn die over de aard van de aanslagen en nog gruwelijkere wandaden over de hele wereld in naam van de islam durven te twijfelen???!

Het gaat over zaken rechtzetten. Het gaat over de verantwoordelijken ter verantwoording roepen. Over opbouw, vooruitgang en slagvaardigheid.

Deze mensen verdienen niets anders dan weggevaagd te worden, en of onderwijs of systematische uitroeiing met militaire middelen daar de middelen voor zullen worden is geen vraag meer, maar 2 zijden van 1 munt.

Met nazi's kan je niet praten!


MIHNA!

----------


## vlegeltje

Je wilt ze dus met gelijke munt terugbetalen.

Maar verlaag je je daarmee niet tot hun niveau?

En als je een tegenstander overtuigt heb je een medestander  :Smilie:

----------


## Alireza

> _Geplaatst door vlegeltje_ 
> *Je wilt ze dus met gelijke munt terugbetalen.
> 
> Maar verlaag je je daarmee niet tot hun niveau?
> 
> En als je een tegenstander overtuigt heb je een medestander *


Gelijke munt? Nee. Mij zie je niet hakken en zagen. Gewoon eerlijk proces, (hoe eerlijker dan de dood voor zulke misselijke massamoord-maniakken) en diepgaande maatschappelijke hervormingen.

Er zijn genoeg mensen die overtuigd worden, maar ik heb t over de harde kern en de massa's onwetenden.

----------


## Hamza-T

Oke,

Ali Reza ik las een paar dagen terug je scheld kanonnade, betreft mij en de Selefiya etc.
Je schold mij uit voor facist omdat ik je farsi aap noemde, terwijl jij hier begon over etnische zuiveringen betreft Saudiers. De krokodillen tranen kwamen dus van jouw zijde.
Ook zei je in die post dat :



> ''Achterlijke maghribi, sinds Cordoba is gevallen, is bij jullie alleen de pure schande overgebleven.''


Dit is een duidelijke verwijzing naar de overwinning van de Spanjaarden op de 'El Moro', je spot er dus mee dat de sharia die toen in Andalusie van kracht was, en joden, christenen en moslims verenigden, opgeheven werd door Filippo en zijn Inquisitie.

Er zijn toen talrijk moslims en joden de dood in gejaagd, kun je dit allemaal onder de noemer van jouw haat naar de 'Ahlus Sunnah' goedkeuren en dat gebruiken om daarmee de moren/marokkanen te bespotten?

Dan zeg je daarna doodleuk dat je geen Farisi (Perzier) bent maar een Marokkaan, terwijl je naam Ali Reza is, naar dat ik weet is Reza of Cholamreza als achternaam toch echt typisch Farsi, en hebben alleen de Iraniers deze achternaam.
Dus volgens mij hang jij van leugens aan elkaar, maar dat is het probleem met jullie tweede-hands orientalisten, jij, Joessoef, Zorro en Rabi'ah, liegen is vast een verplicht vak op de Anti-Soennah school.

Wat betreft mijn opmerking over jouw voorliefde voor de Perzische cultuur, en afschuw naar de rest:



> And in a narration collected by Imaam al-Bukhaaree in his book of adab (manners), he reported that the Messenger of Allaah Allaah (sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam) said, "Whoever calls to the affairs of Jaahiliyyah (ignorance,tribalism and racism), tell him to bite on the head of his fathers penis and do not to sugar coat it" (meaning dont sugar coat the statement)


Ook beweerde je dat de Qiblah (directie naar Kaba) van het Zaratrustra geloof komt, dit heb ik ook bij Rabi'ah (Indy Girl Roosje's alter ego) tegengesproken, om de simpele reden dat in geen enkele Moskee de zwarte steen word afgebeeld op de muur van de gebedsrichting. terwijl in elke Ahura Mazda tempel wel een 'heilige vlam' is. 

Ook beschuldig je mij van terrorisme jegens het westen, en noem je mij/ons erger dan Nazi's, als je het echt wilt weten ik zie de 'Jihadi's' 100 % als mijn broeders (ondanks meningsverschil), en sta ook zij aan zij met de Salafiya tegen personen zoals jij die oproepen om de hadith als bron te verwerpen.

En waarom heet jij eigenlijk Ali?
Jij gelooft toch niet in de overleveringen, hoe weet je dan dat Ali (ra) wel heeft bestaan, je ontkent immers zelfs (een deel van) het profeetschap.

Ik wil verder nog toelichten dat ik geen 'Jihadi' of 'Salafia' ben, en dat ik de maddhab Hanafi volg.
Dit zijn mijn ideeen:

Expliciet

----------


## Alireza

> _Geplaatst door Alireza_ 
> *Doodsdreigementen en scheldkannonades doe je maar op je eigen site![Rc] *


Stel je niet aan, erg hypocriet hoor. Ben je ergens bang voor?. Hoeveel doodsdreigementen tegen hele geloven en bevolkingsgroepen hebben hier wel niet gestaan?

Bovendien heeft t er lang genoeg op gezeten tot de persoon tot wie het gericht was, het kon lezen. En daar gaat t om.

_En dit heeft er lang genoeg te staan om je gelijk maar te verwijderen. Succes op je flutsite![-Al3-]_

----------


## Alireza

> Ali Reza ik las een paar dagen terug je scheld kanonnade, betreft mij en de Selefiya etc.


Jij vat het op als schelden, ik zie het gewoon als een bevestiging van feiten.




> Je schold mij uit voor facist omdat ik je farsi aap noemde, terwijl jij hier begon over etnische zuiveringen betreft Saudiers.


Citeer dat eens. Jij hebt jezelf schuldig gemaakt aan een fascistische uitspraak. De bal terugkaatsen heeft geen zin. Het gesproken woord kan je niet meer inslikken. Ontkennen is hypocriet (wat mij niets verbaast, een inconsequente leer kan je alleen toepassen met veel hypocrisie) Ik heb gezegd dat het midden oosten mensen als jij en je geestverwanten tot op het bot HATEN en dat hun afrekening met jullie zeker zal leiden tot etnische zuiveringen. Niet dat ik daarvoor ben, maar ik heb er wel begrip voor. Haat en ontevredenheid komt niet uit de lucht vallen.




> De krokodillen tranen kwamen dus van jouw zijde.


Zie boven.





> Dit is een duidelijke verwijzing naar de overwinning van de Spanjaarden op de 'El Moro', je spot er dus mee dat de sharia die toen in Andalusie van kracht was,



Ik spot nergens mee. Ik bevestig een harde waarheid die algemeen erkend wordt door de meeste Marokkanen. Het verlies van Andalusie is een doodsklap geweest voor de Moorse cultuur en heeft van onze cultuur en maatschappij een fractie overgelaten van wat het was. De wijdverspreide onwetendheid en barbarij is hier een direct resultaat van. En hoe kom je erbij dat de sharia in Andalusie van kracht was? Wat een basisloze en ongelofelijk suggestieve uitspraak. Zielig, want ik weet waar zo een uitspraak vandaan komt. Het Ummayadische kalifaat van Cordoba en de latere onafhankelijke emiraatjes, pasten vrijwel allemaal een pragmatische wetgeving toe waarbij elementen uit de sharia alleen bij willekeur werden toegepast. Soms dus wel, soms dus niet. Voor sommigen dus weer wel en voor anderen weer niet. Er heeft geen soennietische heilstaat bestaan in Andalusie of Spanje. Sterker nog.. Al vanaf het verlies van Zaragoza in de 10e eeuw tot de val van Granada, heerste er in toenemende mate een wijdverspreide laksheid tov de sunna, veel verdeeldheid en verraad. Jouw heilstaat heeft NOOIT bestaan.





> en joden, christenen en moslims verenigden, opgeheven werd door Filippo en zijn Inquisitie.


De mensen van Iberie leefden hun beste jaren onder de heerschappij van Moslims en Mozaraben, en dit staat los van de sharia. De heerschappij van de Ahmar dynastie en van de emiraten, was pragmatisch, niet veel verschillend als die van de Osmanen of die van Malik Shah of de Abbasieden. De sharia rechtbanken hadden vrijwel alleen een monopolie op het familierecht en in geval van oorlog of sociale onrust, het strafrecht. Verder moet jij je geen verbeeldingen indenken.




> Er zijn toen talrijk moslims en joden de dood in gejaagd, kun je dit allemaal onder de noemer van jouw haat naar de 'Ahlus Sunnah' goedkeuren en dat gebruiken om daarmee de moren/marokkanen te bespotten?


De trotse hoogmoedlijer zal alles wat hem of haar niet aanstaat als "spot" zien. Maar wat ik zeg is iets wat in jouw en je geestverwanten hun oren getimmerd moet worden. Wij Marokkanen weten collectief dat het verlies van Andalusie juist te danken is aan ACHTERLIJKHEID en incompetent leiderschap. En ik haat geen AHL, ik verafschuw de LEER van die AHL die jij met soennieten definieert. Hoe durf jij als Nederlander ook nog mij op te zetten tegen mijn eigen volk? Ik ben een nakomeling van de moren, wat ben jij? Ik weet wat ik voel, en jij zal als buitenstaander (ondanks dat je moslim bent) hier NOOIT bij kunnen inleven.




> Dan zeg je daarna doodleuk dat je geen Farisi (Perzier) bent maar een Marokkaan, terwijl je naam Ali Reza is, naar dat ik weet is Reza of Cholamreza als achternaam toch echt typisch Farsi, en hebben alleen de Iraniers deze achternaam.


Ongelofelijk kan het nog achterlijker. Ali en Reza zijn ARABISCHE namen, geen Perzische. Ik heb nergens gezegd dat ik Gholamreza heet, dit beweren is alleen maar zand in de ogen gooien. En Farisi had je niet gebruikt om Perzen mee te definieren, jij gebruikte het woord Farsi. Taalkundig gezien is zowel in het Arabisch als in het Perzisch er een GROOT verschil tussen de woorden Farisi en Farsi. 




> Dus volgens mij hang jij van leugens aan elkaar



Jij bent degene die in leugens gelooft en die van leugens leeft. Je hele geloof is 1 grote leugen, een abominatie in het gezicht van de islam en de moslims.




> , maar dat is het probleem met jullie tweede-hands orientalisten, jij, Joessoef, Zorro en Rabi'ah, liegen is vast een verplicht vak op de Anti-Soennah school.


Hangen wij een tegenstrijdige leer aan? Liegen is volgens de hadith zelfs toegestaan in oorlog of om 2 partijen te verzoenen. Om maar niet te spreken van de miljoenen leugens die in de naam van de islam worden verkondigt, want tegenspraak wijst op leugens. Zijn wij 2e hands orientalisten? Jij bent niets anders dan een onwetende, misplaatste leugenaar. Een crimineel met pedofiele (aysha 9 jaar?) en chronische leugenachtige neigingen, jij bent geestesziek en jouw hele geloofsgemeenschap ook.





> Wat betreft mijn opmerking over jouw voorliefde voor de Perzische cultuur,


Ik heb een voorliefde naar BESCHAVING, en de Perzische cultuur als een van de mooiste juwelen daarvan, verdient zeker mijn respect. De hele midden oosterse cultuur is niets anders dan een resultaat van Byzantijnse, Perzische, Levantijnse en Egyptische elementen, waarbij de Perzische de zwaarste stempel heeft. Is daar iets mis mee?




> en afschuw naar de rest:


Ik heb een afschuw voor barbarij. Jij verdraait mijn woorden. Maargoed waarom zou je schamen. Je doet hetzelfde met de woorden van God.





> Ook beweerde je dat de Qiblah (directie naar Kaba) van het Zaratrustra geloof komt,


Dat heb ik nergens gezegd. Ik zie dat ik jouw verstandelijke vermogen heb overschat. Kan ook niet anders. Ik zeg dat de MIHRAB die de richting van de kaaba aanwijst, de INHAM in de muur, een ZOROASTRISCHE ERVENIS is binnen de door Perzen verzonnen soennietische traditie. (vergeet niet wat Bukhari en Muslim en collegas vrijwel allemaal waren)





> dit heb ik ook bij Rabi'ah (Indy Girl Roosje's alter ego) tegengesproken, om de simpele reden dat in geen enkele Moskee de zwarte steen word afgebeeld op de muur van de gebedsrichting.


Dat is helemaal niet het punt en dit is door niemand beweerd. Je zit weer chronisch te liegen.





> terwijl in elke Ahura Mazda tempel wel een 'heilige vlam' is.


En in soennietische en shia moskeeen een MIHRAB in de richting van de qibla.




> Ook beschuldig je mij van terrorisme jegens het westen, en noem je mij/ons erger dan Nazi's, als je het echt wilt weten ik zie de 'Jihadi's' 100 % als mijn broeders (ondanks meningsverschil),


Zo zie je maar weer. Eerst krokodillentranen, en dan zeg je dat je 100%achter de lui zit die zich "jihadi's" noemen. Ik zou niet opkijken als je een Nederlandse spion zou zijn om moslims zwart te maken.





> en sta ook zij aan zij met de Salafiya tegen personen zoals jij die oproepen om de hadith als bron te verwerpen.


Jij schijnt helemaal niets te weten van Salafiyya. Die hebben hun eigen ahadithmethodologie. Hun geesteszieke Albaani heeft zelfs de sihah sitta herzien en veel sahih ahadith zwak verklaard. Is innerlijke verdeeldheid niet gevaarlijker dan vijanden van buitenaf? Wij zuivere moslims zijn tenminste herkenbare vijanden voor jullie. Ga jij maar in je eigen boezem graven.




> En waarom heet jij eigenlijk Ali?
> Jij gelooft toch niet in de overleveringen, hoe weet je dan dat Ali (ra) wel heeft bestaan, je ontkent immers zelfs (een deel van) het profeetschap.


Ali ligt begraven in Najaf, hoe feitelijk moet zijn bestaan wel niet zijn voor jou? Bovendien wordt hij in seculiere bronnen genoemd, in oorlogsverslagen, kronieken van Byzantijnen, Perzen en moslims, in handels- en politieke overeenkomsten die NIETS met ahadith te maken hebben.

En wie zegt dat ik een deel van het profeetschap ontken? Dat doe jij! De koran zegt duidelijk dat de enige taak van de profeet die van de verkondiging was, en dit ontken jij! Jij ontkent zelfs het bestaan van Mohammad en God en de koran zelf! Want waar jij in gelooft, zijn niets anders dan satanische versies van de werkelijke Mohammad, God en de koran. Zelfs de koran, die vrijwel overal hetzelfde is, lees jij door de ogen van de satan. 




> Ik wil verder nog toelichten dat ik geen 'Jihadi' of 'Salafia' ben, en dat ik de maddhab Hanafi volg.



Verklaar de verdachte afwezigheid van referenties naar de madhahib of naar imam al a'zam Abu Hanifa!

Ik geloof je voor geen meter! Feitelijk gezien kan ik niets anders concluderen dat ik met een kafir (ontkenner van vele van de koranverzen en de waarheid), en een chronische leugenaar (tegenstrijdigheden) en hypocriet (tegenstrijdigheden ontkennen) te maken heb.

----------


## Alireza

He Hamza

Jij zei dat je Hanafi was.
Ik ben even die site die je doorgaf gaan omspitten en ik heb dit gevonden wat jouw leugen heeft ontmaskerd.

De Islamitische Wetgeving: Bronnen en Oordelen

El-Masader El-Sher'ieyeh: de Goddelijke Bronnen:

De Goddelijke bronnen zijn de referenties waaruit men de oordelen en regels moet halen die nodig zijn in het leven. Een Moslim handelt en gebruikt de dingen om zich heen, waarvan hij eerst het oordeel ervan heeft gekregen uit de Islamitische bronnen. En deze Islamitische bronnen luiden als volgt: de Koran, Soennah, en hetgeen waar deze twee er naar toe wijzen, zoals Idjma'a en kiyaas.

1- De Koran; is de wonderbare Allahswoord waarmee men doet aanbidden, die geopenbaard werd aan Mohammed (VZMH) waarvan de woord en betekenis van Allah is, en aan ons is overgeleverd d.m.v. een groot aantal betrouwbare en geloofwaardige mensen, sedert de openbaring tot op heden.

2- Soennah; is de uitspraken, handelingen en zwijgende toestemmingen van de Boodschapper.

3- Idjma'a es-sahabah; is de overeenstemming van de metgezellen over een oordeel van een gebeurtenis die plaats vond na het overlijden van de Boodschapper (VZMH).

4- El-Kiyaas; is het geven van een oordeel over een recente gebeurtenis, waarvan het oordeel soortgelijk is aan het oordeel van een eerdere gebeurtenis, vanwege de overeenkomsten met de eerdere reden (cause) van wetgeving.







Vergelijk dit eens met de ECHTE hanafitische bronnen van islam:

They are al-Qur'an al-karim, al-Hadith ash-Sharif, ijma' al-Umma (en dus niet ijma' as sahaba, een duidelijk salafistisch punt) and qiyas al-fuqaha' (en dus niet zomaar qiyas door iedereen).

Verdere details:


http://www.hizmetbooks.org/Sunni_Path/

Voor mij is het duidelijk. Je bent een salafi. Je bent niet wat je zegt dat je bent.

----------


## Hamza-T

meneer Ali Reza,

nogmaals ik ben geen Salafi, en ik geloof dat hen ook geen Idjma'a en kiyaas accepteren als bron van wetgeving.
De Salafi school is ontstaan lang na Hanafi, diegenen die de school van Hanbali volgden, Ibn Hazm en Ibn Taymiyyah etc. waarna Muhammad Ibn Abdul-Wahhab (Wahhabiya) deze 'scholing' heeft ingericht, omdat hij ervan overtuigd was dat de moslims de Islam verkeerd interpreteerden
Mijn idee echter over de Wahhabi (later Salafi), is dat de Engelsen de leer van Ibn Abdul-Wahhab nieuw leven hebben ingeblazen en hebben afgestoft, enigzins aan gesleutelt hebben en gekozen hebben in consencus met de Saaud familie, om deze kijk op Islam aan te nemen voor het schiereiland wat wij tegenwoordig kennen als Saudi-Arabie.

Ik ben dus nogmaals geen volgeling van die scholing, en ik bid en neem woedoe volgens de Hanafi methode (b.v. het bestrijken van de nek met water) dus volgens zijn interpretatie van de Koran en Soennah.
Ik ben er wel weer van overtuigd dat bijvoorbeeld landen als Turkije, Irak en Afghanistan in strijd zijn met de Islam, ook al is de bevolking van die landen dan Moslim en soenniet volgens de hanafietische wetsschool, dit keurd het bestaan van millets, landen op nationalistische basis niet goed.
In Islam is er maar een staatsvorm, het Kaliefaat, naar de Khalifah Rashida (de 4 rechtgeleiden Kaliefen) op basis van het profeetschap, hiertoe roepen de Salafia niet op, sterker nog zij keuren het koningschap van Saudi Arabie goed, dit is dus een korrupte vorm van de leer van Muhammad abdul-Wahhab.

Er zitten hier ook enkele salafi op dit forum, en zoals ik al eerder postte beschouw ik hen als mijn broeders, er zijn ook enkele broeders die veel over Saudi-Arabie weten, zoals Yahya Ayyaash en KB75 en Hudhaifa, voor meer vragen betreft de Jihadi ideeen kun je bij hen terecht.

----------


## Hamza-T

Jij verwerpt hier de hadith, maar accepteerd byzantijnse (niet-moslim) bronnen betreft Ali(ra) wel, Bukhari(rahimUllah) kwam uit het Bugara gebied en was geen nakomeling van Zaratrustras, maar was een betrouwbare moslim die de taak om de hadith te verzamelen op zich te nam. Als uit betrouwbare bron een overlevering van de uitspraken van de profeet komt, dan hebben wij moslims dit te accepteren, de hadith mutawatir zijn ongetwijfeld de letterlijke woorden uit de mond van Mohammed (vrede zij met hem).

Je kan hard roepen dat ik KFR ben, maar zoals ik al zei, en wat de Koran ook zegt zijn diegenen die een deel van het profeetschap verwerpen diegenen die ongeloof(koefr) vertoond hebben, of het nu een arabier of berber betreft etc. kafir is kafir.

dus jouw uitspraak:



> Een crimineel met pedofiele (aysha 9 jaar?) en chronische leugenachtige neigingen, jij bent geestesziek en jouw hele geloofsgemeenschap ook.


Is eigenlijk gericht aan Muhammed (saw), dus moge het voor de moslims duidelijk zijn dat de waarheid omtrend jouw persoonlijkheid nu aan het licht is gekomen.

(p.s. Je had gelijk omtrend Farisi, mijn spelfout, en je mag weten dat ik je post niet heb gemeld aan beheer, omdat ik simpelweg op een forum zit waar ik alles kan verwachten, en verwacht dat iedere bezoeker ook iedere post gewoon kan lezen.)

----------


## Alireza

> nogmaals ik ben geen Salafi, en ik geloof dat hen ook geen Idjma'a en kiyaas accepteren als bron van wetgeving.


Dat doen zij dus wel.





> De Salafi school is ontstaan lang na Hanafi, diegenen die de school van Hanbali volgden, Ibn Hazm en Ibn Taymiyyah etc. waarna Muhammad Ibn Abdul-Wahhab (Wahhabiya) deze 'scholing' heeft ingericht, omdat hij ervan overtuigd was dat de moslims de Islam verkeerd interpreteerden


Vanwaar deze overbodige informatie? Denk je dat ik ergens over zou gaan praten als ik niet op de hoogte zou zijn ervan? Niet iedereen is hetzelfde, Hamza.




> Mijn idee echter over de Wahhabi (later Salafi), is dat de Engelsen de leer van Ibn Abdul-Wahhab nieuw leven hebben ingeblazen en hebben afgestoft, enigzins aan gesleutelt hebben en gekozen hebben in consencus met de Saaud familie, om deze kijk op Islam aan te nemen voor het schiereiland wat wij tegenwoordig kennen als Saudi-Arabie.


Deze theorie die gebaseerd is op Osmaanse kritiek aan het adres van de Wahabieten, is ongeloofwaardig. Ik heb de boeken waar hierover wordt gerept, maar die zijn van zodanig kaliber, dat de gemiddelde intellectueel het niet eens serieus zou nemen. Het betreft deze boeken:

1. i3tirafaat jasus ingiliziy, waarvan de vertaling:

http://www.hizmetbooks.org/British_Spy_Hempher/
haditha

2. khulasat al kalam fi bayan umara' al balad al Haram door as sayyid aHmad bin az-zeyni daHlan al makki ash-shaafi3i

en de vele andere duizenden werken die de hanafieten hebben. Ronduit belachelijk in historisch opzicht, maar theologisch gezien wel sterk.





> Ik ben dus nogmaals geen volgeling van die scholing, en ik bid en neem woedoe volgens de Hanafi methode (b.v. het bestrijken van de nek met water) dus volgens zijn interpretatie van de Koran en Soennah.


Het blijft niet bij bidden, maar je hele leven invullen volgens de interpretatie van abu Hanifa. Doe jij dat echt? Hoe kan je dan zo ondoordacht zijn om een site te adviseren die doordrenkt is door het salafistische gedachtengoed die voornamelijk door de hanafieten worden VERKETTERD?





> Ik ben er wel weer van overtuigd dat bijvoorbeeld landen als Turkije, Irak en Afghanistan in strijd zijn met de Islam, ook al is de bevolking van die landen dan Moslim en soenniet volgens de hanafietische wetsschool, dit keurd het bestaan van millets, landen op nationalistische basis niet goed.


Dan heb jij geen verstand van soennietische fiqh. De soennietische fiqh staat het oprichten van landen wel degelijk toe, omdat de noodzakelijkheid het vereist. Wel staat in het soennisme de umma hoger dan de millah. Maar wat jij zegt, is dus onzin. (nl dat de sunna tegen het bestaan van milal zou zijn)




> In Islam is er maar een staatsvorm, het Kaliefaat,


Dat is onzin. Zelfs het soennisme geeft de vrijheid aan de gelovigen om zelf naar eigen structurele ideeen een staat op te richten, zolang die maar gebaseerd is op de sharia. Ook het kalifaat is een uitvinding van moslims van na Mohammad en heeft NIETS met de koran te maken. De shi'ieten hebben het imamaat, zij zijn wel beperkt in hun vrijheden om geschikte staatsvormen op te richten, maar zolang de verborgen imam verborgen is, zijn ze wat vrijer daarin.






> naar de Khalifah Rashida (de 4 rechtgeleiden Kaliefen)


khulafa' rashidun hoort dat te zijn





> op basis van het profeetschap, hiertoe roepen de Salafia niet op, sterker nog zij keuren het koningschap van Saudi Arabie goed, dit is dus een korrupte vorm van de leer van Muhammad abdul-Wahhab.


De salafiya keuren een satanische, corrupte, tyrannieke dictatuur zoals het Talibanregime wel goed. Is dat beter? 




> Er zitten hier ook enkele salafi op dit forum, en zoals ik al eerder postte beschouw ik hen als mijn broeders


Dan keer jij je tegen de duizenden fatawa die ontstaan zijn binnen de hanafietische rechtsschool. Volgens hen zijn de salafiyyun MUNAFIQUN, KAFIRUN en MULHIDUN.

Jij probeert jullie wanhopige sektarisme en verdeeldheid gewoon te verbergen door de SCHIJN van een hypocriete alliantie van hypocrietelingen in stand te houden, of je bent echt onwetend en brabbelt hier maar wat met je meelijwekkende wishfull thinking.





> , er zijn ook enkele broeders die veel over Saudi-Arabie weten, zoals Yahya Ayyaash en KB75 en Hudhaifa, voor meer vragen betreft de Jihadi ideeen kun je bij hen terecht.


Zij kunnen bij mij terecht over die ideeen. Wie denken ze wel niet wie ze zijn? Ontspoorde randjongeren, bij elkaar getrommeld door een kafir met een Saoudisch petro-dollar loonstrookje en een achterhaalde doctrine. De gehele doctrine is in boeken of op het net verkrijgbaar, moet een onwetende, een analfabete randjongere mij uitleggen wat salafiyya en wahabiyya inhoudt? Ik neem je belediging niet kwalijk, jij weet niet beter hamza.

----------


## Alireza

> Jij verwerpt hier de hadith, maar accepteerd byzantijnse (niet-moslim) bronnen betreft Ali(ra) wel,


Ik verwerp de ahadith, om 1 hoofdreden.

1. De koran sluit andere religieuze bronnen behalve de koran zelf uit.

Ik vetrouw de ahadith absoluut NIET wegens 1 andere hoofdreden:

1. Ze zijn actief het onderdeel geweest van corruptie om politieke redenen. Met andere woorden; anders dan historische kronieken die men toendertijd niet als belangrijk zag om te corrumperen (een handelsovereenkomst, een oorlogsverklaring of staakt t vuren, een volkstelling, de belastingcollector, de werken van een wetenschapper, etc..etc..), zijn religieuze geschriften WEL zeer gewild om te corrumperen omdat men daar macht en autoriteit uit kan ontlenen.

De kans dat een kroniek over een handelsonderneming of een belastingcollectie vals is, is nihil, (en dan maakt het NIETS uit of het van Sassaniedische, Byzantijnse of Arabische afkomst is) terwijl een RELIGIEUS GESCHRIFT een PERFECTE gelegenheid biedt voor corruptie op massale schaal om macht of andere vormen van autoriteit te verwerven. Met zulke geschriften moet je extra voorzichtig zijn en we hebben gezien in de geschiedenis dat deze geschriften massaal misbruikt zijn en vandaag de dag (toen ook, denk aan de mutazila) kunnen we zien dat een zeer groot deel van de officiele leer van de soennieten gebaseerd is op oorspronkelijk politieke maar religieus gemaakte leerstellingen en getuigenissen. Dat is niet het geval met seculiere en archeologische bronnen! Een munt uit de tijd van kalief Omar of Ali, waar zijn naam op staat geschreven, of een verdrag met hetzelfde, liegt niet, maar een heel systeem en dogma gebaseerd op een wetenschap van "van-horen-zeggen" en bijgeloof en corruptie is heel wat anders!





> Bukhari(rahimUllah) kwam uit het Bugara gebied en was geen nakomeling van Zaratrustras,


Zarathustra's??? ZOROASTRIERS!! Oh mijn God zeg, het lijkt wel of alleen achtergestelde Nederlanders bekeren tot de islam! Wat is dit toch voor wereld! Had toch wat meer jezelf ontwikkeld voordat je tot de beslissing kwam! Ongelofelijk! Maargoed.. Bukhari kwam uit BOKHARA in hedendaags Uzbekistan, maar toendertijd was het een deel van Abbassiedisch Iran. Bukhari was een PERS, die nog zeer zwaar onder Zoroastrische invloeden leefde en nog veel Zoroastrische familie had en die nog niet eens 2 generaties moslim waren. Bokhara van zijn tijd en Khorasan in het algemeen, had nog veel Zoroastrische gemeenschappen en om de islam acceptabel te maken voor de cultureel zeer ontwikkelde en verfijnde Zoroastrische Perzen, heeft Bokhari en Muslim en velen met hen (die vrijwel allemaal of Perzen waren of ge-Perzificeerd waren), de islam een Zoroastrische kleur gegeven waaruit nu het soennisme en het shiisme is geboren.




> maar was een betrouwbare moslim die de taak om de hadith te verzamelen op zich te nam.


Dat hij is zoals er over hem wordt verteld is uitermate onwaarschijnlijk, maar dat is een ander verhaal. Dat hij betrouwbaar was, kan je niet bewijzen. Niemand kan in de harten kijken behalve God. Wat wel duidelijk is, is dat hij in de naam van Mohammad en Allah, miljoenen leugens op papier heeft gezet, wat nooit kan duiden op vroomheid. Dat zijn leer doordrenkt is van Zoroastrische invloeden, ruikt naar politiek opportunisme.




> Als uit betrouwbare bron een overlevering van de uitspraken van de profeet komt, dan hebben wij moslims dit te accepteren


 ,

Niet waar. Zelfs al hadden wij betrouwbare overleveringen; de koran sluit externe bronnen naast de koran UIT!!!!! ALLEEN DE KORAN HEEFT IN DE ZUIVERE ISLAM RELIGIEUZE AUTHORITEIT! De profeet is gekomen om de koran te verkondigen, niet om een eigen leer te verkondigen!

En over betrouwbaarheid gesproken, er is maar 1 bron die betrouwbaar is en die over de profeet spreekt, de KORAN! 




> de hadith mutawatir zijn ongetwijfeld de letterlijke woorden uit de mond van Mohammed (vrede zij met hem).


Dat is absoluut niet zo, want de profeet zou God nooit tegenspreken, terwijl de ahadith al mutawatira VOL zitten met zaken die de koran tegenspreken! Sterker nog, de sihah zijn de grootste godslaster tegen God en de profeet!




> Je kan hard roepen dat ik KFR ben,


Jij hangt een leer aan die de koran tegenspreekt. Dus je bent een kafir van veel van wat in de koran staat. In ieder geval een kafir van de koranverzen waar de standpunten in de hadith de koran bij tegenspreken.




> maar zoals ik al zei, en wat de Koran ook zegt zijn diegenen die een deel van het profeetschap verwerpen diegenen die ongeloof(koefr) vertoond hebben, of het nu een arabier of berber betreft etc. kafir is kafir.


Ik accepteer de gehele koran.





> dus jouw uitspraak:
> quote: 
> Een crimineel met pedofiele (aysha 9 jaar?) en chronische leugenachtige neigingen, jij bent geestesziek en jouw hele geloofsgemeenschap ook. 
> 
> 
> Is eigenlijk gericht aan Muhammed (saw), dus moge het voor de moslims duidelijk zijn dat de waarheid omtrend jouw persoonlijkheid nu aan het licht is gekomen


Integendeel. Jij bent tegen Mohammad en tegen Allah, omdat hij gelooft in satanische daden en denkbeelden die aan de profeet zijn toegeschreven. Jij bent een vijand van de islam en je zult hiervoor zeer zeker verantwoordelijk worden gesteld. Misschien in de miHna insha-allah, maar zeer zeker in het hiernamaals, omdat de koran dit duidelijk aangeeft. Moge God je vergeven en verstand bijbrengen zodat dit niet hoeft te gebeuren. Mohammad heeft NOOIT met een meisje van 9 jaar sex gehad, HOE DURF JE DIT TE BEWEREN! Hij heeft nooit mensen laten vermoorden, is nooit door de duivel bezeten, heeft nooit keer op keer zaken gezegd die de koran en de logica tegenspreken , HOE DURF JIJ?

De Mohammad waar jij in gelooft heeft nooit bestaan, en is het resultaat van zieke en corrupte geesten.

De Mohammad waar ik in geloof, is de profeet van God, de boodschapper van de koran! 




> (p.s. Je had gelijk omtrend Farisi, mijn spelfout,


Geen spelfout. Een manifestatie van je onwetendheid. Is niets ergs aan, als je maar van je fouten leert.




> en je mag weten dat ik je post niet heb gemeld aan beheer


Beheer moet leren wat subjectieve en objectieve kritiek inhoudt. En ik heb maling aan jou, jouw melding en eventueel aan het beheer.





> , omdat ik simpelweg op een forum zit waar ik alles kan verwachten, en verwacht dat iedere bezoeker ook iedere post gewoon kan lezen.)


In het leven kan je alles verwachten

----------


## SjeikhSpear

Barraka lahu fiek ya agie Hamza voor deze belangrijke topic.
Je hebt goed de gevaren uiteengezet van deze ongelovigen die zeggen alleen in de koran te geloven maar dit feitelijk dus niet doen. 

Immers de koran draagt ons op datgene wat de Profeet ons beveelt op te volgen...


Overigens ik zou willen weten van de Kafir Alireza hoe hij de tashahud doet...en in welke aya hij dat haalt....

Ik ben het overigens eens met Alireza dat de naam koraniet niet bestaat..als het Koran- niet was dan zou het beter passen bij Ali..

Ik prefeer het beestje echter bij de naam te noemen. 

En ook zou ik graag willen weten wat deze KAfir ALireza leest in deze ayah:

( En al wie zich verzet tegen de boodschapper en hem tegenspreekt nadat het recht pad duidelijk aan hem is getoond, en een andere weg volgt dan die van de gelovigen, zullen Wij op het pad houden dat hij heeft gekozen, en hem in de Hel branden - wat een afschuwelijke bestemming ) 
(Soerah An-Nisa; Ayah 115) 

Hier staat dus dat we de profeet moeten gehoorzamen omdat hij de beste begrip van de Boodschap heeft die hij van ALlah heeft gekregen.

Echter Koefar zoals Alireza gaan ervan uit dat ze deze uitleg van de Profeet , die ons middels de hadieth zijn gekomen, helemaal niet nodig hebben....

Zij gaan ervan uit dat de moslims geen onderwijzer nodig hebben.
Alireza had als kind toen hij op school zat ook niemand nodig om hem te onderwijzen.


O Alireza , O ongelovige ik vraag je terugte keren naar de Islam. Het complete geloof van Allah waarmee de Boodschapper vzmh kwam. 
Volg zijn leiding. Zodat je zult slagen in dit leven.

Weet dat de boodschap van Allah geen gemakkelijke zaak is.. maar een zeer serieuze zaak . Zelfs de metgezellen van de Profeet hadden onderricht nodig in deze boek, wie ben jij om dat onderricht te verwaarloze en achter je rug te gooien.

Wie ben jij om te zeggen ik heb de sunnah van de Profeet niet nodig. Terwijl Allah , de Barmhartige de Genadevolle duidelijk zegt te doen wat de Boodschapper van Allah je beveelt...


Wa salamu alla man ittaba lhoeda.

----------


## Alireza

> Barraka lahu fiek ya agie Hamza voor deze belangrijke topic.
> Je hebt goed de gevaren uiteengezet van deze ongelovigen die zeggen alleen in de koran te geloven maar dit feitelijk dus niet doen. 
> 
> Immers de koran draagt ons op datgene wat de Profeet ons beveelt op te volgen...


De koran draagt de moslim op om de boodschapper te gehoorzamen, omdat de boodschapper gehoorzamen neerkomt op God gehoorzamen, omwille van de boodschap! Jij begrijpt de koran niet, ya jaahil.

4:80

"Wie de gezant gehoorzaamt, die gehoorzaamt God en wie zich afkeert...Wij hebben jou niet gezonden als iemand die over hen waakt."




> Overigens ik zou willen weten van de Kafir Alireza hoe hij de tashahud doet...en in welke aya hij dat haalt....


Ya mulHid, ya kafir billah, ya zindiq bidun iman, ya 3abd ash shayTaan, ya muHamiy al jahiliyyah... Er is maar 1 tashahhud, en dat is LA ILAHA ILLALLAH. Verder zijn alle profeten gelijkwaardig en is onderscheid maken HARAM.




> Ik ben het overigens eens met Alireza dat de naam koraniet niet bestaat..als het Koran- niet was dan zou het beter passen bij Ali..Ik prefeer het beestje echter bij de naam te noemen.


 De naam is muslim, en jouw naam is mushrik, want jij begaat dezelfde zonden als de christenen toendertijd met Jezus hebben gedaan. Je maakt Muhammad een deelgenoot (shariik) in de HUKM van Allah, ya mushrik al mal3un.


En ook zou ik graag willen weten wat deze KAfir ALireza leest in deze 


> ayah:
> 
> ( En al wie zich verzet tegen de boodschapper en hem tegenspreekt nadat het recht pad duidelijk aan hem is getoond, en een andere weg volgt dan die van de gelovigen, zullen Wij op het pad houden dat hij heeft gekozen, en hem in de Hel branden - wat een afschuwelijke bestemming ) 
> (Soerah An-Nisa; Ayah 115)


Hier staat dat wij de BOODSCHAP moeten volgen en dat de boodschap DUIDELIJK is, ya kafir bi ayat illah. Want jij komt tot een verkeerd begrip van dit vers, omdat jij veel ayat moet negeren.




> Hier staat dus dat we de profeet moeten gehoorzamen omdat hij de beste begrip van de Boodschap heeft die hij van ALlah heeft gekregen.


Nee, daar staat niet het polytheistische standpunt dat de profeet moet worden gehoorzaamd, maar dat de profeet moet worden gehoorzaamd omwille van de BOODSCHAP, de KORAN!




> Echter Koefar zoals Alireza gaan ervan uit dat ze deze uitleg van de Profeet , die ons middels de hadieth zijn gekomen, helemaal niet nodig hebben....


Er bestaat geen uitleg van de profeet. De hadith zijn niet van de profeet. Echte kuffar zoals SheikSpear proberen elementen van SHIRK in de islam te incorporeren door zaken toe te schrijven aan de profeet die hij NOOIT heeft gezegd, net als de christenkuffar hebben gedaan met Jezus, en maken van Mohammad een shariik in de hukm van Allah, een deelgenoot in de heerschappij van God! Ze maken van Allah een dualiteit, zoals velen van de Majusiyyin deden met hun godsbeeld, een grote zonde! In de koran staat zelf dat de koran compleet, en genoeg is voor een moslim om zich spiritueel te leiden,

29:51 

Is het dan niet genoeg voor hen dat Wij tot jou het boek hebben neergezonden dat aan hen wordt voorgelezen? Daarin is barmhartigheid en een vermaning voor mensen die geloven. 


maar deze kuffar en mulHidun als SheikSpear, deze onwetende juhhal, beweren het tegenovergestelde en verklaren zo de oorlog tegen Allah en de islam!




> Zij gaan ervan uit dat de moslims geen onderwijzer nodig hebben.


Allah is de beste onderwijzer ya MUSHRIK! Ya mal3un wa maHrum min ni3am illah!

55:1-4 

"De Erbarmer.Hij onderwees de Koran.Hij schiep de mens,Hij onderwees hem de uiteenzetting." 

75:17-19 

"Het is Onze taak hem te verzamelen en voor te lezen.En als Wij hem voorlezen volg dan de voorlezing ervan.En dan is het Onze taak hem uiteen te zetten." 




> Alireza had als kind toen hij op school zat ook niemand nodig om hem te onderwijzen.


En dat zeg jij? Dat is jouw leugenachtige bewering! Je stopt woorden in mijn mond, zoals je ook woorden in Mohammad zijn mond stopt en zoals ze zelfs over Allah liegt! Je hebt geen geloof SheikSpear. De jihad zal jou niet sparen. 




> O Alireza , O ongelovige ik vraag je terugte keren naar de Islam. Het complete geloof van Allah waarmee de Boodschapper vzmh kwam. 
> Volg zijn leiding. Zodat je zult slagen in dit leven.



Oh SheikSpear, O ongelovige ketter, afvallige en mushrik, oh vijand van God en Zijn schepping! Ik roep jou op te bekeren tot de islam en afstand te doen van de leugens en vijandelijkheden die jij tentoonstelt tegen de islam! Het complete geloof van Allah, waarvan de boodschapper met de taak van haar verkondiging werd aangesteld! Volg Zijn leidraad, zodat je zult slagen in dit leven!




> Weet dat de boodschap van Allah geen gemakkelijke zaak is.. maar een zeer serieuze zaak .


Weet dat de boodschap van Allah een GEMAKKELIJKE zaak is, en dat NIEMAND in het hiernamaals een smoes heeft om te zeggen dat het moeilijk was! Allah heeft immers keer op keer in de koran gezegd:

54:17 

Wij hebben de koran toch gemakkelijk gemaakt om erdoor vermaand te worden; maar is er dan iemand die zich laat vermanen? 

Weet dat God geen last aan de mensen geeft die zij niet kan dragen, en als jij een last neemt die te zwaar voor jou is, weet dan dat dit jouw eigen verantwoordelijkheid is! Inn-illah ghafurun raHim, wa lakin shadid fil-3iqab!





> Zelfs de metgezellen van de Profeet hadden onderricht nodig in deze boek, wie ben jij om dat onderricht te verwaarloze en achter je rug te gooien.


De metgezellen (allahu ya3lam wie dat waren), die niet beter waren dan de rest van de mensheid, hebben van Allah verstand gekregen om de koran te begrijpen! In plaats van de koran te begrijpen en te praktiseren, gooiden zij de umma in een burgeroorlog, verzonnen zij hadiths en gingen leugens verkondigen in de naam van Allah en de profeet! Zij verscheurden de umma en moordden elkaar uit; zelfs de kleinkinderen van de profeet moesten het ontgelden! Het blijkt maar weer dat zij de koran NIET begrepen!

Elk mens kan de koran begrijpen want hij is aan elk mens geopenbaard en in de akhirah zal ELK MENS INDIVIDUEEL verantwoordelijk worden gesteld over zijn DIN en 3AMAL!!!!!





> Wie ben jij om te zeggen ik heb de sunnah van de Profeet niet nodig.


Er bestaat geen sunna ya 3abd SHAYTAAN! Er is alleen al Qur'an !!! DAT is de openbaring, DAT is de leidraad!





> Terwijl Allah , de Barmhartige de Genadevolle duidelijk zegt te doen wat de Boodschapper van Allah je beveelt...


Allah zegt dat NERGENS! Allah heeft van Mohammad geen SHARIIK gemaakt! Allah zegt dat de profeet gehoorzaamd dient te worden omwille van de BOODSCHAP!!!

Jij bent een mushrik en dient bestreden te worden, want de shirk opent de deur van corruptie, onderdrukking en tyrannie in de naam van God!

Wa-ssalam wa-l huda 3ala kulli man ta3arrafa bi waHdaniyyatillah!

----------


## Alireza

SheikSpear,

Wat doe jij overigens met de vlag van Azerbayjan??

Ben jij op de hoogte van de regering van Azerbayjan, haar structuur en politiek? Ben jij op de hoogte van de betekenis van haar vlag?

YA JAAHIL, YA LA3NAT AL MUSLIMOON?

Moge God jouw mond verlammen, ya murjis al kalaam!

----------


## Hamza-T

> Vanwaar deze overbodige informatie? Denk je dat ik ergens over zou gaan praten als ik niet op de hoogte zou zijn ervan? Niet iedereen is hetzelfde, Hamza.


Hiermee wou ik aangeven wat deze leer inhoud, en dat ik geen aanhanger van deze interpretatie ben.


quote: 
Mijn idee echter over de Wahhabi (later Salafi), is dat de Engelsen de leer van Ibn Abdul-Wahhab nieuw leven hebben ingeblazen en hebben afgestoft, enigzins aan gesleutelt hebben en gekozen hebben in consencus met de Saaud familie, om deze kijk op Islam aan te nemen voor het schiereiland wat wij tegenwoordig kennen als Saudi-Arabie. 





> Deze theorie die gebaseerd is op Osmaanse kritiek aan het adres van de Wahabieten, is ongeloofwaardig. Ik heb de boeken waar hierover wordt gerept, maar die zijn van zodanig kaliber, dat de gemiddelde intellectueel het niet eens serieus zou nemen. Het betreft deze boeken:


Als het ongeloofwaardig is waarom was er dan een alliantie tussen de Engelsen hun agent T.E. Lawrence en de Saudies, tegen het Ottomaanse rijk, terwijl Muhammed Ibn Abdul-Wahhab toch duidelijk wist dat je niet in opstand mag komen tegen een kalief/imaam die met de goddelijke wetten regeert?


Ik ben dus nogmaals geen volgeling van die scholing, en ik bid en neem woedoe volgens de Hanafi methode (b.v. het bestrijken van de nek met water) dus volgens zijn interpretatie van de Koran en Soennah. 





> Het blijft niet bij bidden, maar je hele leven invullen volgens de interpretatie van abu Hanifa. Doe jij dat echt? Hoe kan je dan zo ondoordacht zijn om een site te adviseren die doordrenkt is door het salafistische gedachtengoed die voornamelijk door de hanafieten worden VERKETTERD?


Stel het blijft niet bij bidden, bijvoorbeeld dat ik volgens de interpretatie van Hanafi ook de toestemming van de ouders van de bruid moet hebben, om haar te kunnen huwen etc. erken jij mij dan als Hanafiet?
Dat ik een website adviseer om te lezen, en daarop enkele overeenkomsten met de Salafieten zijn, wil dan nog niet zeggen dat het ook daadwerkelijk van hen is, het is toch niet vreemd als een groep moslims enige overeenkomsten met andere moslims heeft.
Hoe kom jij erbij dat de Hanafieten de Salafieten verketteren, wil je hiermee beweren dat ze takfier over hen doen, wat is dat nou weer voor stelling, ze zeggen alleen dat ze hun interpretatie niet aannemen omdat Hanifa veel beter kon interpreteren dan Muhammad Ibn Abdul-Wahhab, en het niet nodig is om qua begrippen van Koran en Soennah ineens een veel andere 'letterlijke' richting in te slaan.


quote: 
Ik ben er wel weer van overtuigd dat bijvoorbeeld landen als Turkije, Irak en Afghanistan in strijd zijn met de Islam, ook al is de bevolking van die landen dan Moslim en soenniet volgens de hanafietische wetsschool, dit keurd het bestaan van millets, landen op nationalistische basis niet goed. 





> Dan heb jij geen verstand van soennietische fiqh. De soennietische fiqh staat het oprichten van landen wel degelijk toe, omdat de noodzakelijkheid het vereist. Wel staat in het soennisme de umma hoger dan de millah. Maar wat jij zegt, is dus onzin. (nl dat de sunna tegen het bestaan van milal zou zijn)


Je zegt het zelf al dat de Ummah boven de Millah (nationalistische band) staat, dus je stelling dat in het soennisme de oprichting van landen op nationalistische basis noodzakelijk is en zelfs is toegestaan is een valse stelling.

We kunnen immers in de soennah van de profeet zien dat hij het Dar-Al Islam duidelijk beschrijft:

''Het begrip de staat (Al-Dar)

De islamitische staat (Dar Al-Islam) is een land waarin de wetten van de Islam ten uitvoer worden gebracht, en waarvan de veiligheid wordt gewaarborgd door de Moslims. De staat van kufr (Dar Al-Kufr) is een land waarin de wetten van kufr ten uitvoer worden gebracht, of waarvan de veiligheid niet in handen ligt van de Moslims.

Sommige mensen proberen tegenwoordig het begrip staat (Al-Dar) als een door tijd en plaats veranderlijk begrip te beschouwen, en zeggen: "De kinderen van de Moslim minderheden zouden zich niet aan het historische jurisprudentile begrip van Al-Dar moeten vastklampen, aangezien er in de openbaringen geen aanwijzingen omtrent 'Dar Al-Islam' of 'Dar AL-Kufr' zijn te vinden.

Zo zeggen zij: "het is een term van de geleerden die in de openbaringen niet voorkomt". En dit is een gevaarlijke stelling, aangezien zij beweren dat de oude wetsgeleerden zoals Abu Hanifa, Al-Shafi'i, Abu Yusuf, Ibn Al-Qasim, of Al-Muzni, of vele anderen, deze definitie zelf zouden hebben bedacht. Zij verzwijgen bewust hiermee het feit dat deze jurisprudentile definities, zoals de definitie van het begrip 'Ijara' (huurovereenkomst) of 'Ganima' (buit), uit het wetgeverlijke oordeel en de geopenbaarde teksten zijn afgeleid. De definitie van het begrip 'Al-Dar' komt voort uit een reeks van geopenbaarde wetsteksten, zoals de uitspraak van de profeet (vrede zij met hem):
"en vervolgens moeten ze worden opgeroepen te verhuizen van hun land naar het land van de Muhajireen (de emigranten), en laat hen weten dat, als zij dat doen, zij de rechten van de Muhajireen zullen genieten en zij dezelfde plichten zullen hebben als de Muhajireen" (overgeleverd van Moslim door Ibn Buraida)'' 





quote: 
In Islam is er maar een staatsvorm, het Kaliefaat, 





> Dat is onzin. Zelfs het soennisme geeft de vrijheid aan de gelovigen om zelf naar eigen structurele ideeen een staat op te richten, zolang die maar gebaseerd is op de sharia. Ook het kalifaat is een uitvinding van moslims van na Mohammad en heeft NIETS met de koran te maken. De shi'ieten hebben het imamaat, zij zijn wel beperkt in hun vrijheden om geschikte staatsvormen op te richten, maar zolang de verborgen imam verborgen is, zijn ze wat vrijer daarin.


Stelling klopt niet, in de Islam word er duidelijk gerept over, Dar Al Islam al Khilafah, Mohammed (vzmh) heeft na de emigratie naar Medina daar de Islamitische staat gesticht,:
'' Roep hen tot de Islam, en als zij daarmee instemmen dient dat te worden geaccepteerd en dient men niet tegen hen te strijden, en vervolgens moeten ze worden opgeroepen om te verhuizen van hun land naar het land van de Muhajireen (emigranten), en laat hen weten dat, als zij dat doen, zij de rechten van de Muhajireen zullen genieten en zij dezelfde plichten zullen hebben als de Muhajireen'' (hadith Muslim)  
Imamaat/Khaliefaat is hetzelfde, als in de hadith word gesproken over de 'Imaam' als het 'schild' (Yuna), dan word hiermee Kalief bedoelt, dus hoofd van het Kaliefaat. Je probeert tevergeefs fitnah te zaaien tussen Sjiieten en Soennieten.

quote: 
naar de Khalifah Rashida (de 4 rechtgeleiden Kaliefen) 





> khulafa' rashidun hoort dat te zijn


Nee beste man, de hadith zegt:
''Dan zal er een Khilafah Rashida zijn, volgens de methode van de Profeet. (Ahmad) 

quote: 
op basis van het profeetschap, hiertoe roepen de Salafia niet op, sterker nog zij keuren het koningschap van Saudi Arabie goed, dit is dus een korrupte vorm van de leer van Muhammad abdul-Wahhab. 





> De salafiya keuren een satanische, corrupte, tyrannieke dictatuur zoals het Talibanregime wel goed. Is dat beter?


Dat zeg ik niet, ik wijs er alleen maar op dat ze het niet zo nauw nemen als dat ze zeggen, Gair Insha Allah.
In Afghanistan is in feite het merendeel aanhanger van maddhab Hanafi, wist je dat?
Ik stond niet achter Talibaan, mede omdat het geen Kalifaat was, en de grenzen van het land Afghanistan accepteerde als daadwerkelijke 'ideologische' grens, buiten dat ik niet overtuigd ben van hun interpretatie, waar naar dat ik weet de Wahhabi een flinke vinger in de pap hadden. Toch blijven het mijn broeders.

quote: 
Er zitten hier ook enkele salafi op dit forum, en zoals ik al eerder postte beschouw ik hen als mijn broeders 





> Dan keer jij je tegen de duizenden fatawa die ontstaan zijn binnen de hanafietische rechtsschool. Volgens hen zijn de salafiyyun MUNAFIQUN, KAFIRUN en MULHIDUN.


Dus jij stelt dat de Hanafieten hen beschouwen als hypocrieten die hun ware geloof verbloemen, als ongelovigen en zelfs Athiesten, hoe kom je op deze stelling.
Heb je dit van een of ander vaag turks-nationalistisch websiteje ofzo?




> Jij probeert jullie wanhopige sektarisme en verdeeldheid gewoon te verbergen door de SCHIJN van een hypocriete alliantie van hypocrietelingen in stand te houden, of je bent echt onwetend en brabbelt hier maar wat met je meelijwekkende wishfull thinking.


Wanhopig sektarisme?
Wie zit hier nou in een clubje van hadith-verwerpers, wat alleen bestaat uit wat Orientalisten, Murteddeen en zogenaamde bekeerlingen?
Er is qua Aqiedah (credo) niet eens verdeeldheid tussen de soennieten en sjiieten van de Zaidi en Jafari wetsschool.


quote: 
, er zijn ook enkele broeders die veel over Saudi-Arabie weten, zoals Yahya Ayyaash en KB75 en Hudhaifa, voor meer vragen betreft de Jihadi ideeen kun je bij hen terecht. 





> Zij kunnen bij mij terecht over die ideeen. Wie denken ze wel niet wie ze zijn? Ontspoorde randjongeren, bij elkaar getrommeld door een kafir met een Saoudisch petro-dollar loonstrookje en een achterhaalde doctrine. De gehele doctrine is in boeken of op het net verkrijgbaar, moet een onwetende, een analfabete randjongere mij uitleggen wat salafiyya en wahabiyya inhoudt? Ik neem je belediging niet kwalijk, jij weet niet beter hamza.


Jij vertoond hier simpelweg een van de grootste zonden die naar koefr leiden, namelijk Kibr (Hoogmoed), de Kibr die Iblies vertoonde toen hij moest buigen voor Adam (as), als je ook echt in de Koran gelooft zoals je zelf zegt dan gedroeg je je niet zo.
Deze 'analfabete randjongere' is anders wel een aanhanger van deze interpretatie, dus zal daar dan ook wel het een en ander van weten, wat jij wellicht niet weet.
Maar jij bent een hoogmoedig wezen met enige kennis, en ook mede vanwege je pragmatische hoogmoed verwerp jij de hadith.

Ik weet niet beter? Was ik mischien vergeten dat ik hier discusieer met iemand die zichzelf de alwetende waant?




> Ik verwerp de ahadith, om 1 hoofdreden.
> 
> 1. De koran sluit andere religieuze bronnen behalve de koran zelf uit.


Ow ja, jij Kafir!
Je bedekt (Kefere) hiermee de volgende ayaa's van Allah (swt):

''Jullie hebben toch in Allah's gezant een goed voorbeeld voor wie op Allah en de laatste dag hopen en Allah veel gedenken"
(33:21)

"Zeg: Als jullie Allah liefhebben, volgt mij dan en Allah zal jullie liefhebben en jullie je zonden vergeven"
(3:31)

"Hetgeen de boodschapper oplegt moet worden aanvaard; en u dient zich te onthouden van hetgeen hij verbied"
(59:7)

----------


## Hamza-T

> Ik vetrouw de ahadith absoluut NIET wegens 1 andere hoofdreden:
> 
> 1. Ze zijn actief het onderdeel geweest van corruptie om politieke redenen. Met andere woorden; anders dan historische kronieken die men toendertijd niet als belangrijk zag om te corrumperen (een handelsovereenkomst, een oorlogsverklaring of staakt t vuren, een volkstelling, de belastingcollector, de werken van een wetenschapper, etc..etc..), zijn religieuze geschriften WEL zeer gewild om te corrumperen omdat men daar macht en autoriteit uit kan ontlenen.
> 
> De kans dat een kroniek over een handelsonderneming of een belastingcollectie vals is, is nihil, (en dan maakt het NIETS uit of het van Sassaniedische, Byzantijnse of Arabische afkomst is) terwijl een RELIGIEUS GESCHRIFT een PERFECTE gelegenheid biedt voor corruptie op massale schaal om macht of andere vormen van autoriteit te verwerven. Met zulke geschriften moet je extra voorzichtig zijn en we hebben gezien in de geschiedenis dat deze geschriften massaal misbruikt zijn en vandaag de dag (toen ook, denk aan de mutazila) kunnen we zien dat een zeer groot deel van de officiele leer van de soennieten gebaseerd is op oorspronkelijk politieke maar religieus gemaakte leerstellingen en getuigenissen. Dat is niet het geval met seculiere en archeologische bronnen! Een munt uit de tijd van kalief Omar of Ali, waar zijn naam op staat geschreven, of een verdrag met hetzelfde, liegt niet, maar een heel systeem en dogma gebaseerd op een wetenschap van "van-horen-zeggen" en bijgeloof en corruptie is heel wat anders!


"Criteria bij de selectie van de Hadith 

De samensteller van de "Sihah Sitta" paste talloze criteria toe om de betrouwbaarheid van de Hadith te testen. Zo kende imaam Bukhari na een onderzoek van ongeveer 40 jaar 600.000 Hadith, maar zijn blik was zo kritisch dat hij er in zijn Sahih slechts 7.295 opnam.

De volgende criteria werden door de 
schrijvers van de "Sihah Sitta" gehanteerd bij de selectie van de Hadith:

1. Er moest duidelijk in vermeld staan dat de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) het een of ander gezegd of gedaan had.
2. Hij die de Hadith vertelde, moest hebben aangegeven dat hij erbij aanwezig was toen de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) over de bewuste zaak sprak. Als hij afwezig was, moest hij een complete keten van vertellers geven tot en met degene die wel bij de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) aanwezig waren.

3. Elk van de personen uit voornoemde keten moest een zodanig niveau van kennis hebben, dat hij zowel in staat moest worden geacht de Hadith te begrijpen als deze aan anderen correct door te vertellen.
4. Elk van de personen uit de keten van vertellers moest vroom, deugdzaam en eerlijk zijn.
5. Een Hadith waarin beschuldigingen voorkwamen tegen een Metgezel van de Profeet(vrede zij met hem) of tegen iemand uit het gezin van de Profeet(vrede zij met hem) werd verworpen.
6. Een Hadith die qua woordkeus niet zuiver Arabisch was, werd evenals een Hadith die woorden bevatte die onbehoorlijk waren, verworpen.
7. Er moest worden aangetoond dat elk van de personen die een Hadith vertelde, op het moment dat men de Hadith hoorde, een zodanige leeftijd had, dat hij of zij in staat kon worden geacht om de volledige betekenis van de bewuste Hadith te kunnen begrijpen.
8. Een Hadith die in tegenspraak was met een vaststaand historisch feit werd verworpen.
9. Een Hadith die een zeer zware straf bevatte voor een relatief klein vergrijp of die een erg hoge beloning beloofde voor een relatief kleine deugd werd verworpen.
10. Als iemand een Hadith vertelde die een onderwerp bevatte wat eigenlijk algemeen bekend zou moeten zijn en door alle moslims toegepast had moeten worden, terwijl dit niet het geval was en de verteller dus alleen stond in zijn bewering dan werd de Hadith verworpen.
11. Een Hadith die tegen het verstand indruiste of tegen een bekend rechtsprincipe inging, werd verworpen.
12. Een Hadith die tegen een lering uit de Koran inging, werd verworpen.
13. Een Hadith die tegen algemeen aanvaarde uitspraken inging, werd verworpen.

Ook ten aanzien van hen die Hadith vertelden, werden zware eisen gesteld teneinde de betrouwbaarheid ervan te waarborgen."

bron: De Hadithwetenschappen 




quote: 
Bukhari(rahimUllah) kwam uit het Bugara gebied en was geen nakomeling van Zaratrustras, 





> Zarathustra's??? ZOROASTRIERS!! Oh mijn God zeg, het lijkt wel of alleen achtergestelde Nederlanders bekeren tot de islam! Wat is dit toch voor wereld! Had toch wat meer jezelf ontwikkeld voordat je tot de beslissing kwam! Ongelofelijk! Maargoed.. Bukhari kwam uit BOKHARA in hedendaags Uzbekistan, maar toendertijd was het een deel van Abbassiedisch Iran. Bukhari was een PERS, die nog zeer zwaar onder Zoroastrische invloeden leefde en nog veel Zoroastrische familie had en die nog niet eens 2 generaties moslim waren. Bokhara van zijn tijd en Khorasan in het algemeen, had nog veel Zoroastrische gemeenschappen en om de islam acceptabel te maken voor de cultureel zeer ontwikkelde en verfijnde Zoroastrische Perzen, heeft Bokhari en Muslim en velen met hen (die vrijwel allemaal of Perzen waren of ge-Perzificeerd waren), de islam een Zoroastrische kleur gegeven waaruit nu het soennisme en het shiisme is geboren.



de achtergestelde Nederlander (spotten met de gelovigen alweer een overeenkomst met de reguliere Koeffar) zegt: '' Er kunnen wel enige Farisi culturele invloeden zijn geweest op de provincie Bugara en op de persoon Bukhari (rahimUllah) maar niet betreft credo, dus Islam is Islam, en betreft jouw stelling, dan is dat acceptabele voor de Farisi toch niet zo acceptabel geweest, want vele sjiieten hebben moeite met de hadith van Bukhari, en houden er hun 'eigen' hadith boeken op na, en nee ik verwijs niet 1,2,3 naar koefr.
En ja ik weet dat Imam Jafar aan de wieg van het sjiietisme stond, hij gaf les aan bepaalde grote geleerden waaruit later ook weer de Soennitische traditie is voortgekomen.
Shiyaat-ul-Ali en Ahlus-Sunnah Wal Djam'ah, hadden problemen qua politiek en zijn 'openlijk' opgesplitst tijdens de confrontatie tussen Muawiyyah(ra) en Ali(ra), sommige kafier-sektes binnen de sjiieten schelden hierom Aicha(ra) uit, omdat zij zich tegen Ali(ra) keerde, en dat was slechts tegen zijn standpunt, terwijl Aicha(ra) volgens de overleveringen van de profeet (vzmh) onze moeder is.
En ja hen bewuste volgelingen noem ik wel Kafir, omdat ze de profeet (vzmh) tegenspreken, en Aicha(ra) zelfs lasteren met overspel, terwijl zij daarvan door Allah (swt) zelf in de Koran al is vrijgesproken, en Aicha(ra) de lasteraars Munafiqoen heeft genoemd.

quote: 
maar was een betrouwbare moslim die de taak om de hadith te verzamelen op zich te nam. 





> Dat hij is zoals er over hem wordt verteld is uitermate onwaarschijnlijk, maar dat is een ander verhaal. Dat hij betrouwbaar was, kan je niet bewijzen. Niemand kan in de harten kijken behalve God. Wat wel duidelijk is, is dat hij in de naam van Mohammad en Allah, miljoenen leugens op papier heeft gezet, wat nooit kan duiden op vroomheid. Dat zijn leer doordrenkt is van Zoroastrische invloeden, ruikt naar politiek opportunisme.


Jij beschuldigt nu iemand die al dood is, zonder bewijsvoering, dat is laster.
Politiek opportunisme, wil je beweren dat hij een soort 'fans' zocht ofzo?

quote: 
Als uit betrouwbare bron een overlevering van de uitspraken van de profeet komt, dan hebben wij moslims dit te accepteren 
,




> Niet waar. Zelfs al hadden wij betrouwbare overleveringen; de koran sluit externe bronnen naast de koran UIT!!!!! ALLEEN DE KORAN HEEFT IN DE ZUIVERE ISLAM RELIGIEUZE AUTHORITEIT! De profeet is gekomen om de koran te verkondigen, niet om een eigen leer te verkondigen!
> 
> En over betrouwbaarheid gesproken, er is maar 1 bron die betrouwbaar is en die over de profeet spreekt, de KORAN!


en daarom zegt die betrouwbare bron duidelijk:
"Hetgeen de boodschapper oplegt moet worden aanvaard; en u dient zich te onthouden van hetgeen hij verbied"
(59:7)

Hierin geeft Allah (swt) duidelijk autoriteit aan Mohammed(vzmh), omdat alle handelingen die Mohammed deed als openbaringen beschouwd moeten worden, zelfs met bijvoorbeeld zijn (vzmh) zwijgen, wat inhield dat Allah (swt) met bepaalde zaken instemde.

----------


## Hamza-T

quote: 
de hadith mutawatir zijn ongetwijfeld de letterlijke woorden uit de mond van Mohammed (vrede zij met hem). 





> Dat is absoluut niet zo, want de profeet zou God nooit tegenspreken, terwijl de ahadith al mutawatira VOL zitten met zaken die de koran tegenspreken! Sterker nog, de sihah zijn de grootste godslaster tegen God en de profeet!


12. Een Hadith die tegen een lering uit de Koran inging, werd verworpen. 

Jij wil gewoon een eigen Godsbeeld, zonder al de wetten en stelsel te accepteren die Allah (swt) heeft neergezonden als 'barmhartigheid' notabene, voor de mensheid om het bevredigen van zijn behoeftes en instincten kortom alle handelingen te ordenen.

quote: 

Je kan hard roepen dat ik KFR ben, 





> Jij hangt een leer aan die de koran tegenspreekt. Dus je bent een kafir van veel van wat in de koran staat. In ieder geval een kafir van de koranverzen waar de standpunten in de hadith de koran bij tegenspreken.


12. Een Hadith die tegen een lering uit de Koran inging, werd verworpen. 

Jij bent hier de Kafir jantje, waar zoek jij de ordening in je leven, daar waar Allah (swt) volgens jou geen openbaring heeft gezonden?
Hoe ga jij naar de wc? Vervloekt figuur!

quote: 
maar zoals ik al zei, en wat de Koran ook zegt zijn diegenen die een deel van het profeetschap verwerpen diegenen die ongeloof(koefr) vertoond hebben, of het nu een arabier of berber betreft etc. kafir is kafir. 





> Ik accepteer de gehele koran.


Ik betwijfel het of je accepteerd dat de dief zijn hand eraf gesneden moet worden, en ook al zou je dat, het frapante is dan dat door de verwerping van jouw betreft de hadith, zelfs een minderjarige arme zwakbegaafde snoepjesdief zijn hand geamputeerd moet worden.
In de hadith word dit onderwerp belicht, en haar eisen waaraan moeten worden voldaan alvorens het ten uitvoer brengen hiervan, zeg mij wat is jouw visie hierop?


quote: 
dus jouw uitspraak:
quote: 
Een crimineel met pedofiele (aysha 9 jaar?) en chronische leugenachtige neigingen, jij bent geestesziek en jouw hele geloofsgemeenschap ook. 


Is eigenlijk gericht aan Muhammed (saw), dus moge het voor de moslims duidelijk zijn dat de waarheid omtrend jouw persoonlijkheid nu aan het licht is gekomen 





> Integendeel. Jij bent tegen Mohammad en tegen Allah, omdat hij gelooft in satanische daden en denkbeelden die aan de profeet zijn toegeschreven.


Jij denkt vanuit jouw eigenbelang (pragmatisch) te kunnen beweren wat satanisch is en wat niet, hoogmoed!




> Jij bent een vijand van de islam en je zult hiervoor zeer zeker verantwoordelijk worden gesteld. Misschien in de miHna insha-allah, maar zeer zeker in het hiernamaals, omdat de koran dit duidelijk aangeeft.


Ik een vijand van de Islam?
En dat zegt iemand die sjiieten en soennieten en zelfs soennieten onderling tegen elkaar op wil zetten, ik verwijs naar je stellingen betreft de Sunni (Hanafi) en Salafi verhoudingen.

Laat die Minha maar komen, dan word ik Shaheed, het probleem alleen echter voor jou is dat jij met zulke gasten aan de macht een van de eersten zult zijn wiens kop zal rollen, succes he.
Begrijp ik het nou goed en verheerlijk je hiermee nou diegenen die zeiden dat de Koran een 'schepping' (inplaats van KelamUllah/woord van Allah is zoals de Koran zelf omschrijft) was, en diegenen die het tegendeel beweerden vervolgden?




> Moge God je vergeven en verstand bijbrengen zodat dit niet hoeft te gebeuren.


Zet je masker van welwillendheid voor mij maar af, want in geen van je posts blijkt dat je voor mij het goede wenst.




> Mohammad heeft NOOIT met een meisje van 9 jaar sex gehad, HOE DURF JE DIT TE BEWEREN! Hij heeft nooit mensen laten vermoorden, is nooit door de duivel bezeten, heeft nooit keer op keer zaken gezegd die de koran en de logica tegenspreken , HOE DURF JIJ?


Ik durf dat omdat dat is gebeurd, jij bent bang voor de mening van de 'andere' koefar, terwijl zij zichzelf juist vaak schuldig maken aan het concept 'Pedofilie' en 'Incest' terwijl zij die concepten zelf hebben opgesteld, en hebben gemarkeerd als fout. 
Aicha(ra) is op de positie van 'moeder der gelovigen' gezet, zij (ra) staat bij mij hoog in aanzien, en ik en alle moslims met mij achtten haar eer geschaad als zij (Koeffar waaronder jij) haar huwelijk met Rasoelloelah (Salahlahu Aleyhi Wa Selam) bestempel als foute Pedofilie.
Wat moet ik voelen als een volk van verkrachters in Oorlogen die Sodomie goudkeuren zo over onze profeet(vzmh) spreken?
Schaam je jij slang met twee tongen, jij wenst voor moslims als mij die de politieke stellingen van Mohammed(vzmh) aannemen, dat onze hoofden aan lantaarnpalen worden gehangen, en excuseerd richting de mensheid voor de daden van Muhammed(saw) en ontkend ze uit eigen belang, omdat ze je niet aanstaan?
Schaamteloos ben jij!




> De Mohammad waar jij in gelooft heeft nooit bestaan, en is het resultaat van zieke en corrupte geesten.


Er heeft maar 1 profeet Mohammed (vzmh) bestaan, niet diegene die jij wil vormen die jouw wel aanstaat, wat El Hamdulillah nu gebleken is, kom op jij en jouw clubje sta toch op Ya Munafiqoen en zeg dan gewoon dat jullie de overgave aan Allah (swt) zoals Hij (swt) vereist niet willen accepteren.
Ik voel meer liefde voor de zionistische joden dan voor jouw clubje.




> De Mohammad waar ik in geloof, is de profeet van God, de boodschapper van de koran!


Dat is nergens uit gebleken.


quote: 
(p.s. Je had gelijk omtrend Farisi, mijn spelfout, 





> Geen spelfout. Een manifestatie van je onwetendheid. Is niets ergs aan, als je maar van je fouten leert.


Zeker, ik zeg maar zo liever een spelfout dan een koefr stelling.


quote: 
en je mag weten dat ik je post niet heb gemeld aan beheer 





> Beheer moet leren wat subjectieve en objectieve kritiek inhoudt. En ik heb maling aan jou, jouw melding en eventueel aan het beheer.


Klopt jij bent een narcist, die maling aan mij en meldingen richting beheer heeft, dus geen vergiffenis van God of wat positiefs dan ook voor mij wenst. (Zie ook je reactie op SjeikhSpear, waarin hij je oprecht en vriendelijk aanmaande om je bij ons te voegen.)
Je mag weten dat ik hetzelfde voor jou voel, ik wens het goede voor de mensheid maar figuren zoals jij die doelbewust kafir zijn, en zoveel mogelijk mensen hierin mee willen trekken, zijn niets anders dan menselijke Shaitaans.
Moge de Muslimeen en alle mensen die interrese hebben en tot de Islam willen treden, en oprecht haar leer willen bestuderen vrijblijven van jullie Fitnah.
Ameen


quote: 
, omdat ik simpelweg op een forum zit waar ik alles kan verwachten, en verwacht dat iedere bezoeker ook iedere post gewoon kan lezen.) 




> In het leven kan je alles verwachten


Voorzeker dat weet ik, en hoef ik niet van jouw te leren.

Alle lof is aan Allah (swt) de heer der werelden, die het verborgene weet.
Dat wat voor mij en jouw vaststaat, wij weten niet wanneer onze Ajjaal (dood) komt, dit kun je opvatten als een tip.
Omdat er immers een Yaum Al Qiyaam is, maar omdat bleek dat jij bepaalde verzen verwerpt, betwijfel ik sterk of je daar wel in gelooft.

Allahu Ekbar!

----------


## sword of faith

Salaamu aleikum broeders en zusters,

nee jij dus niet ali el kuffari.
Het doet mij pijn dat er mensen zijn die mijn broeders ( Hamzaa T & Sheik spear) zo bejegenen. Het maakt voor mij niet uit bij welke beweging ze zitten, als we het maar eens zijn in de aqiedah.
Laa illlah ha illAllah MUHAMMADAN RASSULULLAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Er komt een tijd dat je zou willen dat je had aangenomen wat Allah swt heeft neergezonden en wat ZIJN PROFEET vzmh aan ons heeft overgeleverd dmv wahi, want weet dat je door jou uitspraken, ali beelezebub, in de hel zult komen en dan kun je lekker je vuurtje aanbidden.
Geachte broeders en zusters mijn excuses is naar jullie, wegens mijn gedrag naar Grote wetenschapper Ali bom bali.
Ik heb dan niet zoveel kennis maar zijn HOOGMOED is overduidelijk.
Ik kan niet accepteren dat deze haiwan, satanisch gedrocht van moeder aarde zijn uitwerpselen verspreid over een islamitisch topic.
Minha, sla de hand aan je zelf zou ik zeggen. Zoek de eerste de beste lantaarnpaal op en doe het met een visdraad. Zodat je meteen bij jou leider bent.
Tot jou geen salaam, maar de viendelijk groeten VIESPEUKIE.

Inshallah dat broeders zoals Hamzaa T en Sheik Spear met meer leerzaame topics of info komen. El hamdoelillah voor jullie inzet voor ISLAM. En de verwijzingen en gebruik van Hadieth en Sunnah.
Want ik hou van de profeet vzmh en nog meer van Allah swt.
Dus nogmaals broeders en zusters laat u niet leiden of infecteren door verkeerde ideeen die ongetwijfeld komen van kuffar want ik verdenk Ali ervan een spion te zijn. Als hij dat niet is dan zeker een persoon die gratis vecht tegen Islam en dmv leugens de Haq van islam, dus wat Allah heeft neergezonden dmv wahi aan profeet vzmh, ontkend.

Wassalaam geliefde broeders en zusters.

Muslims unite, Muslims for life, rise for Islam

----------


## Ronceval

Dank, Ali Reza, voor je prachtige bijdragen.

Zelden vindt men op een forum zo helder geargumenteerde en wetenschappelijk gefundeerde artikels.

Ik ben sterk genteresseerd in geschiedenis, ook die van de islam, en heb je in je verschillende uiteenzettingen op geen enkele feitelijke of denk-fout kunnen betrappen.

Laat nog meer van je horen, wil je?

----------


## RinC

Ik vind de toon van deze discussie zeer onder de peil die vooral te danken is aan scheldkannonade van Alireza. Dat is teken van onmacht. Hamza T, als je daar aanstoot aan neemt, dan moet je het even melden. 

Hou het netjes. Voor Alireza geldt dit als een laatste waarschuwing! [Rc]

----------


## Rabi'ah.

> _Geplaatst door Ronceval_ 
> *Dank, Ali Reza, voor je prachtige bijdragen.
> 
> Zelden vindt men op een forum zo helder geargumenteerde en wetenschappelijk gefundeerde artikels.
> 
> Ik ben sterk genteresseerd in geschiedenis, ook die van de islam, en heb je in je verschillende uiteenzettingen op geen enkele feitelijke of denk-fout kunnen betrappen.
> 
> Laat nog meer van je horen, wil je?*


Rosalindaatje toch, geen reclame. [Rc]

----------


## Rabi'ah.

> _Geplaatst door RinCoonie_ 
> *Ik vind de toon van deze discussie zeer onder de peil die vooral te danken is aan scheldkannonade van Alireza. Dat is teken van onmacht. Hamza T, als je daar aanstoot aan geeft, dan moet je het even melden. 
> 
> Hou het netjes. Voor Alireza geldt dit als een laatste waarschuwing! [Rc]*


De hypocrisie heerst, he?  :moe:  Alireza gaat inderdaad in een aantal reacties te ver, maar dat gingen Ridouan, Ansari, Hamza en anderen ook in hun berichten met hun bagger die ik en andere moslims met een dissidente mening over ons heen hebben gehad  :moe: . Maar al _die_  persoonlijke aanvallen, scheldpartijen en ordinaire verachtmakingen zijn blijven staan  :moe: . Typerend, dit, voor de houding van Beheer op Islam en Meer.  :moe: 

Groetjes,

Rabiah.

----------


## RinC

> _Geplaatst door Rabi'ah._ 
> *De hypocrisie heerst, he?  Alireza gaat inderdaad in een aantal reacties te ver, maar dat gingen Ridouan, Ansari, Hamza en anderen ook in hun berichten met hun bagger die ik en andere moslims met een dissidente mening over ons heen hebben gehad . Maar al die  persoonlijke aanvallen, scheldpartijen en ordinaire verachtmakingen zijn blijven staan . Typerend, dit, voor de houding van Beheer op Islam en Meer. 
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Rabiah.*


Voor zover ik weet hebben die geen enkele keren grove taal gebruikt of daarmee betrapt. Als dat wel het geval is, heb ik dan van jou geen aangemelde berichten van gekregen. Wij van de moderatorsteam treden adequaat op. Dus niet zeuren en meldt het bericht wanneer je vindt dat het niet door de beugel kan.

-Y-

----------


## sword of faith

Salaamu aleikum broeders en zusters,

El hamdoelillah Rincoonie dat je waarheid spreekt. Bedankt voor je bijdrage.

Voor Rab biah of moet ik zeggen indy girl roosje?
Hoe hoogmoedig kun je zijn om te kunnen denken dat je de Koran kunt lezen zonder de uitleg van de profeet vzmh.
Nogmaals in de Koran staat; Neem alles of neem niets aan. Dus ook alle handelingen van de profeet vzmh.
Daarnaast als je oprecht gelooft in de Koran kun je niet werken met leugens of alterego's.
Daarnaast hebben jouw vrienden Hamzaa T of Sheik spear nooit kunnen overtreffen dmv argumentatie vanuit Islam. Sorry kom tot de Haq van Islam en volg dus de Koran en waarin de Koran je verplicht om te volgen wat de profeet vzmh heeft gezegd en en heeft gedaan.

Ronceval, vriend, sorry maar heeft de wetenschap de essentie van het leven kunnen verklaren of aan kunnen tonen? Dus als je werkelijk de islamtische geschiedenis wilt begrijpen en leren moet je eerst nagaan of er wel een schepper bestaat. Want de helden van Islam en leiders van Islam hebben hun handelingen en hun verlangens gericht naar Islam. De verlichting die ze brachten in Eurropa en de wereld werd gedaan voor Islam. Andalusie werd de roos van Europa genoemd. Waarom denk je?
Wetenschap wordt aangemoedigd door Islam, maar niet gehanteerd als methodiek om Allah swt te vinden of te bewijzen.
Denk maar aan wat Islam voor kennis en wetenschap heeft gebracht wat nu de dag nog steeds wordt gehanteerd. Je kent ze vast al en anders mag je ze opzoeken als je erin geinterresseerd bent.

Want weet dat Allah swt met de mensen is die oprecht kennis te zoeken.
Ken je Darwin nog? Evolutie theorie? Ook hij is tot de conclusie gekomen dat het leven geordend moet zijn, en dat er een Schepper moet zijn. Voordat hij dood ging heeft hij zijn THEORIE verworpen. Theorie is dus niet een bewezen feit, als je de betekenis nog niet wist. Maar vandaag de dag wordt het gehanteerd als feitelijk bewijs. Mensen terwijl de uitvinder zelf zijn theorie heeft verworpen. Dus nogmaals als je Islam en haar geschiedenis wilt bestuderen moet je weten vanuit welke argumentatie werd gehandeld. 
Hoopende je hiermee een beetje opbouwende kritiek gegeven the hebben zodat je er wat mee kunt.

Wassalaam

----------


## Ansari

> _Geplaatst door Rabi'ah._ 
> *De hypocrisie heerst, he?  Alireza gaat inderdaad in een aantal reacties te ver, maar dat gingen Ridouan, Ansari, Hamza en anderen ook in hun berichten met hun bagger die ik en andere moslims met een dissidente mening over ons heen hebben gehad . Maar al die  persoonlijke aanvallen, scheldpartijen en ordinaire verachtmakingen zijn blijven staan . Typerend, dit, voor de houding van Beheer op Islam en Meer. 
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Rabiah.*


Wat bazel je nou. De enige hypocrieten zijn jij en je geloofsgenoten. Zogenaamd verdraagbaar. Op zijn forum hanteert hij allerlei belachelijke regels en bant hij mensen zodra ze met overduidelijk bewijs komen. 

En dan hebben we het niet over zijn racistische, islamofobische, achterlijke uitspraken die hij hier zit te doen. Gewoonweg een bounty

----------


## Ansari

> _Geplaatst door vlegeltje_ 
> *Hmm, gezellig hier. 
> 
> Ik voel me meteen weer thuis.
> 
> Ik moest ff 'mihna' opzoeken, maar dat is dus de inquisitie door de Mu'taziliten.
> 
> Nu even Yasna, de Khorda Avesta, de Visperad, de Vendidad en Zend Avesta opzoeken.
> 
> Je leert hier nog eens wat *


laat je je niet in de war raken door deze sukkel. Deze man vertelt altijd de halve waarheid en in feite hebben de mutalizieten niks met de quranieten sekte te maken.

Sterker nog. De rechterhand van de khalief ma'mun was imam al Rida, de 8e imam van de shiieten. Moslims werden inderdaad vervolgd in die tijd, maar de denkwijze van de mutalizieten heeft in feite niks met de khalifieten sekte te maken.

Dit is gewoonweg een nieuwe sekte opgericht na de dood van de profeet vrede zij met hem. Een sekte dat pretendeert de waarheid te zijn. De "islam" is volgens hen nu pas ontdekt. Na 1400 jaar dus.......

----------


## Ansari

> *Rosalindaatje toch, geen reclame. [Rc]*


SubhanAllah, sites die de vergiftigde "islam" promoten.

----------


## Ansari

> _Geplaatst door Alireza_ 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Ya mulHid, ya kafir billah, ya zindiq bidun iman, ya 3abd ash shayTaan, ya muHamiy al jahiliyyah... Er is maar 1 tashahhud, en dat is LA ILAHA ILLALLAH. Verder zijn alle profeten gelijkwaardig en is onderscheid maken HARAM.
> 
> *


wat een ***** ben je toch. De quran maakt zelf onderscheid tussen de profeten. Sjout op naar je eigen dictoriale forumpje.

----------


## Ronceval

> _Geplaatst door sword of faith_ 
> [B]... Denk maar aan wat Islam voor kennis en wetenschap heeft gebracht wat nu de dag nog steeds wordt gehanteerd. Je kent ze vast al en anders mag je ze opzoeken als je erin geinterresseerd bent.


Ik ben eens in de lijst van de Nobelprijswinnaars gaan zoeken, maar vind daar slechts 1 moslim!



> _Geplaatst door sword of faith_ 
> *Ken je Darwin nog? Evolutie theorie? Ook hij is tot de conclusie gekomen dat het leven geordend moet zijn, en dat er een Schepper moet zijn. Voordat hij dood ging heeft hij zijn THEORIE verworpen. ...*


Ik heb Darwin nooit gekend; hij leefde lang voor ik geboren werd, maar ik heb wel een en ander over het onderwerp gelezen.
Ik heb nooit gehoord dat Darwin zijn theorie ooit zou verworpen hebben. De wetenschap neemt vandaag echter wel aan dat het niet zomaar een theorie is: elke nieuwe ontdekking bevestigd de ideen waarvan Darwin aan de basis ligt.

----------


## Ronceval

> _Geplaatst door Alireza_ 
> *...Ben jij op de hoogte van de regering van Azerbayjan, haar structuur en politiek? Ben jij op de hoogte van de betekenis van haar vlag?*


Je schrijft niet alleen interessante artikels, je stelt ook nog interessante -- voor de ongewaarschuwde lezer misschien wat al te enigmatische -- vragen. Over de vlag en het embleem van Azerbaijan vond ik het volgende: 

http://www.travel-images.com/az-symb.html

Flag 

The flag of the Azerbaijan Republic consists of three horizontal stripes. Top to bottom: blue, red and green. There is a white crescent and an eightpointed star in the middle of the red stripe on both sides of the Flag. The proportion of the width to the length is 1 by 2. The flag in use is the same as that used by the Azerbaijan Democratic Republic from 1918 until it was occupied by the Soviets in 1920. The eightpointed star stands for the eight Turkic peoples; light blue is a traditional colour of these peoples; green is for Islam; red is for modernization and progress. 

Emblem 

The coat of arms of Azerbaijan incorporates the same symbols and colours as the flag, but here acting merely as a frame for the ancient symbol of the land: fire. 

http://www.travel-images.com/azer-symb.gif
 

Interessant, dat vuur ...

Over de regering heb ik niet zoveel gevonden, behalve dan dat het een presidentile republiek is.

----------


## sword of faith

Ronceval dit is de topic hadieth
en het gaat hierom Islam en Islamitische bewijsvoering.
Niet om te bespreken wat een vlag inhoudt.
Ten eerste is democratie zoals jullie, lees het westen of lees het kapitalischtisch systeem, het hanteren niet van Islam. Integendeel het is Haram. Daardoor is de republiek Azerbijdjan geen Islamitisch land hoeveel Moslims er ook mogen wonen.

'' Enzij die met Islam kunnen regeren, en het niet doen zij zijn de ongelovige....''

Het enige rechtvaardige systeem en acceptable systeem in Islam is het Kaliefaat.
Begrijp ook niet dat je je hiermee, bij deze topic bemoeit als je weinig van Islam weet. Kijk dan bij Islam en meer om je ontwetenheid ten toon te spreiden. Eigenlijk is het beter als je je eerst verdiept in Islam.
Bezoek een Moskee en vraag of ze je daar willen helpen met het bestuderen van Islam en bewijstukken. Ook van de schriftgeleerden. En nee de Koran kun je niet begrijpen als je de sunnah niet hanteert. Dus jou bewondering van Ali Reza klopt niet. Je haalt het zelf onderuit in je reactie op Islam en meer onder bericht Ali Reza een spion...

Dus alsjeblieft zet jezelf niet te kakken slecht voor je imago, mensen kunnen je dan niet serieus nemen. 
Met bewijsvoering van Nobel prijs winnaars is al helemaal geen bewijs, want dat zij een corupt zooitje haiwan die in veer in elkaars kontje steken. Kom op armoede bestrijding en hongersnood in Afrika had al lang opgelost kunnen zijn. Maar het Imf laat dat niet toe. Terwijl we allemaal weten dat ze genoeg voedsel produceren voor het hele continent. Ze willen slavernij gewoon in stand houden, hebben het alleen in een modern jasje gestopt. Hoe denk je anders dat we in deze luxe kunnen blijven leven, hier in het Westen ( '' the free world''). Bedenk dat de rijkste grondstoffen zich bevinden in landen waar de meerheid aanhanger is van de Islam.
Het behouden van leven staat dus niet voorop in de agenda van het westen zoals ze doen overkomen. En alle ontwikkelings hulp ten spijt want ze weten heel goed in wiens handen dat geld komt, ze hebben die leiders immers zelf opgeleid om ze daarna weer aftebranden wanneer ze hen niet meer nodig hebben. Kom dus niet met hypocrisie.

----------


## sword of faith

Toch wil ik nog wat toevoegen ook al gaat

----------


## sword of faith

Toch wil ik nog wat toevoegen ook al heeft het niets te maken met hadieth.
Ronceval, bedenk eens goed waar chemie, algebra geneeskunde enzv vandaan komen. Hebben die geleerden cq wetenschappers een nobel prijs gekregen?
Hun wetenschap wordt vandaag de dag nog gehanteerd.
Wat heeft het verlicht denken van kapitaalisme gebracht. Heb-, vraat-, vernielzucht, slavernij en Imperlialisme.
Gehele continenten werden leeggeroofd. De koniging loopt nu nog in die rijkdommen te paraderen ( GOUDEN KOETS). Als bijv Nederland, als onderdeel van de vrije en rechtvaardige wereld, 400 jaar lang elke jaar genoegdoening zou doen aan Indonesie, te beginnen met de gouden koets, en een miljarden bedrag per jaar, handje vol kruidnagelen verzekerden je toen der tijd van een overvloedig leven met de hele rim ram (huis baboes en je leven lang niet meer werken), dan zou Nederland failliet zijn.
Zie jij ze dat doen dus wat rechtvaardig? Wat beschaving?
Begrijp me niet verkeerd het volk kan er weinig aan doen, maar als zij er wel wat aan konden doen hadden ze het dan gedaan?
Maaar aan Japan wordt wel genoeg doening gevraagd. Twisted society

----------


## Ronceval

> _Geplaatst door sword of faith_ 
> *... Dus alsjeblieft zet jezelf niet te kakken slecht voor je imago, mensen kunnen je dan niet serieus nemen....*


En mag ik je nu vragen de onzin die je hierboven schreef terug na te lezen?

----------


## Rabi'ah.

> _Geplaatst door Ansari_ 
> *wat een ***** ben je toch. De quran maakt zelf onderscheid tussen de profeten. Sjout op naar je eigen dictoriale forumpje.*


Oja? Hoe bedoel je, de Koran maakt zelfs onderscheid? In de Koran staat: (voor de duizendste keer dat ik deze aya hier post, maargoed, sommige mensen hebben kennelijk wat moeite met lezen  :moe:  ) :

2.136. Zegt: "Wij geloven in Allah en in hetgeen ons is geopenbaard en in hetgeen tot Abraham, Ismal, Izaak, Jacob en de stammen werd nedergezonden en in hetgeen aan Mozes en Jezus werd gegeven en in hetgeen aan alle andere profeten werd gegeven door hun Heer. *Wij maken geen onderscheid tussen hen en aan Hem onderwerpen wij ons* ."

 :moe:   :moe:   :moe: 

Groetjes,

Rabiah.

----------


## sword of faith

Nee je moet alleen Allah aanbidden inderdaad maar hoeveel aya's zijn er die verwijzen dat je moet aannemen wat de profeet vzmh zegt of brengt. Denk jij de Koran te kunne nbegrijpen zonder de Hadieth, terwijl de sahabbes het soms al moeilijk konden begrijpen en dus uitleg vroegen aan de profeet vzmh denk jij dat wel te kunnen.
Knap!

----------


## sword of faith

Ja het is toch duidelijk dat je weinig tot geen kennis over Islam hebt Ronceval, dus praat dan ook niet. WAAR IS JE DALLIL?????????
Tevens spreek je jezelf tegen, zoveel bewondering voor Ali Reza die denkt genoeg te hebben aan de Koran met hetzelfde huis tuin en keuken Arabisch die de gemmidelde Arabier kent. Daarmee kun je dee Koran toch niet interperteren zei je of is er zoveel verandert?
Jou woorden vriend.
Dus nogmaals:WAT MAN?
Maak gebruik van mijn advies ga naar de moskee en vraag om hulp jongen. Genoeg Imams die je willen helpen.

Je praat gewoon wat in je straatje past

----------


## Rabi'ah.

> _Geplaatst door sword of faith_ 
> *Nee je moet alleen Allah aanbidden inderdaad maar hoeveel aya's zijn er die verwijzen dat je moet aannemen wat de profeet vzmh zegt of brengt. Denk jij de Koran te kunne nbegrijpen zonder de Hadieth, terwijl de sahabbes het soms al moeilijk konden begrijpen en dus uitleg vroegen aan de profeet vzmh denk jij dat wel te kunnen.
> Knap!*


De profeet had de Koran.....wij ook. Dus in principe hebben we evenveel informatie als hij.....begint het je al te dagen......  :duivels:   :moe: 

Groetjes,

Rabiah.

----------


## Ansari

> _Geplaatst door Rabi'ah._ 
> *Oja? Hoe bedoel je, de Koran maakt zelfs onderscheid? In de Koran staat: (voor de duizendste keer dat ik deze aya hier post, maargoed, sommige mensen hebben kennelijk wat moeite met lezen  ) :
> 
> 2.136. Zegt: "Wij geloven in Allah en in hetgeen ons is geopenbaard en in hetgeen tot Abraham, Ismal, Izaak, Jacob en de stammen werd nedergezonden en in hetgeen aan Mozes en Jezus werd gegeven en in hetgeen aan alle andere profeten werd gegeven door hun Heer. Wij maken geen onderscheid tussen hen en aan Hem onderwerpen wij ons ."
> 
> .*


Blijkbaar lees je 1 gedeelte van de quran en wil je al het andere niet lezen.

----------


## Ronceval

> _Geplaatst door sword of faith_ 
> *Ja het is toch duidelijk dat je weinig tot geen kennis over Islam hebt Ronceval, dus praat dan ook niet. WAAR IS JE DALLIL?????????
> Tevens spreek je jezelf tegen, zoveel bewondering voor Ali Reza die denkt genoeg te hebben aan de Koran met hetzelfde huis tuin en keuken Arabisch die de gemmidelde Arabier kent. Daarmee kun je dee Koran toch niet interperteren zei je of is er zoveel verandert?
> Jou woorden vriend.
> Dus nogmaals:WAT MAN?
> Maak gebruik van mijn advies ga naar de moskee en vraag om hulp jongen. Genoeg Imams die je willen helpen.
> 
> Je praat gewoon wat in je straatje past*


Je onwetendheid is vertederend.

Is alle wijsheid in de "tradities" te vinden? Kan men de dingen des levens slechts begrijpen als men een paar woordjes huis- tuin en keukenarabisch meester is?

Iets over het ontstaan van de "tradities":

Henk DRIESSEN (Redactie), In het huis van de islam. Geografie, geschiedenis, geloofsleer, cultuur, economie, politiek, SUN-Kritak, Nijmegen 1997. ISBN 90 6168 606 7.
p. 44
...
Het woord soenna betekent weg, manier van doen, gedrag. Tegenwoordig wordt er vrijwel altijd onder verstaan: het na te volgen gedrag van de Profeet, maar wat was niet van meet af aan het geval. Aanvankelijk werd er het handelen van de vroegste gemeenschap mee aangeduid. Dat omvatte de soenna van de Profeet, maar ook die van de eerste kaliefen en andere vooraanstaande gezellen, terwijl er bovendien heel wat voor-islamitische gewoontes bleven bestaan. De Umayyadische kaliefen hielden rekening met de bestaande soenna, maar voelden zich daarnaast vrij om hun eigen soenna in te voeren.
...
p. 46
...
Het belangrijkst voor de ontwikkeling van de latere islam was een derde groep, de oelema of schriftgeleerden, ook wel _ahl al-hadith_ genoemd, de mensen van de Traditie van de Profeet. Zij bestudeerden de Koran en de Tradities waarin de koranuitleg en de soenna van de Profeet waren vervat, en beschouwden zichzelf bij uitstek als de hoeders van het islamitische erfgoed. De Soenna van de Profeet begon vanaf ongeveer 720 geleidelijke het eerdere, ruimere en vagere soenna-begrip te overvleugelen. Mt de soenna van de Profeet werden ook de Tradities steeds belangrijker, en daarmee de oelema. Zowel de Tradities als de oelema zouden de twee volgende eeuwen geweldig in aantal en gezag toenemen.

P. 49
...
Nu echter rigoureus werd afgerekend met al wat Umayyadisch was, viel ook de opvatting van de kalief als wetgever moeilijk te handhven. Bovendien was er een nieuwe realiteit: de soenna van de Profeet, zoals die werd neergelegd in een nog steeds groeiend aantal Tradities. Wellicht beseften de eerste Abbasidische kaliefen nog niet dat er een tijdbom onder hun absolute macht lag. Omstreeks 800, onder Hrn al-Rashid, bleken overal in het staatsapparaat oelema te zijn doorgedrongen, en de door de kalief benoemde rechters moesten hen raadplegen. Omdat de oelema geen bestuurders waren, vielen de door hen geformuleerde rechtsregels dikwijls onpraktisch uit. Maar wat kon Gods kalief anders doen dan zich houden aan Gods Wet? Toen de rechtsgeleerde al-Shfii (757-820) het recht had gehomogeniseerd en gestroomlijnd en hij de soenna van de Profeet tot tweede rechtsbron naast de Koran had verklaard, leek de wetgevende macht de kalief uit de vingers te glippen.
Dat de oelema zich het monopolie op de islam toeeigenden werd echter niet zonder slag of stoot aanvaard. In de letterkunde van die tijd vinden we iets terug van het verzet dat onder het volk bestond tegen het oprukken van de sharia. Het werk van de grote drinker, knapenminnaar en dichter Ab Nuws (ca. 750-815) laat zien dat hij niet alleen uit lust, maar ook met een zekere moedwil alles deed wat God verboden had. De dichter lijkt de schriftgeleerden nog eenmaal te willen tarten voordat de val van de Wet onherroepelijk toeklapt. Ook de kaliefen probeerden nog enige tijd tegenkrachten te mobiliseren. Al-Mamn (813-833) wilde het kalifaat zelfs redden door een sjiietische imam als zijn opvoler te benoemen, wel wetend dat de sjiieten voorzagen in ouderwetse alleenheerschappij. Bovendien wierp hij zich, evenals andere kaliefen, in de armen van de concurrenten van de opkomende soennieten: de mutazilieten. Deze school van theologen heeft van 818 tot 848 de dienst uitgemaakt aan het hof. Zij verwierpen de voorbeschikking door God en legden de nadruk op de menselijke verantwoordelijkheid. In hun ogen kon de mens het verschil tussen goed en kwaad kennen buiten de openbaring om; de openbaring bevestigt op dit gebied slechts wat het verstand ons leert en vult de details in. Ook sluisden zij Grieks filosofisch gedachtegoed de islam binnen. Voor de kaliefen waren de mutazilieten misschien vooral van belang omdat zij weinig gezag toekenden aan de Traditie, omdat zij de Koran als enige basis voor het recht beschouwden en zich in hun interpretatie van die Koran niet gebonden achtten aan de Traditie en het werk der oelema. In een dergelijke rechtsopvatting bleef er meer ruimte voor eigenmachtige wetgeving door de kalief.
Een tijd lang zijn Traditiegeleerden zelfs vervolgd. Een beroemd slachtoffer is Ahmad ibn-Hanbal, de samensteller van een grote verzameling Tradities; dat hij in ketenen werd geslagen en gegeseld wed heeft zijn prestige echter alleen maar vergroot. Toen de vervolging van de Traditiegeleerden voorbij was verdwenen de mutazilieten naar de achtergrond en bleken de oelema voorgoed te hebben gezegevierd. Zij beheerden voortaan exclusief het erfgoed van de gewijde teksten en werkten de islam in zijn klassieke vorm verder uit. De kaliefen speelden geen rol meer bij het vaststellen van wat islam en wat de sharia was.
Vanaf 850 kan men spreken van soennitische islam. De Wetgever is God, en Zijn geboden orden voortaan niet meer genterpreteerd en aangevuld door een welhaast goddelijke kalief, maar door de kaste der oelema,die daartoe de soenna van de Profeet hanteren. Een eeuw later was het islamitisch recht verder uitgewerkt. Voortaan moest er een precair evenwicht gehandhaafd worden tussen de wereldse machthebber, die zich voegde om opstanden te voorkomen, en de oelema, die het praktisch haalbare niet uit het oog verloren en bovendien goed beseften dat hun existentie van wereldlijke machthebbers afhankelijk was.
In 755 besloot kalief al-Mansr een nieuwe hoofdstad te bouwen ...
Aanvankelijk was de houding van de overheid tegenover de handel nogal stroef; ...
Deze tijd wordt gekenmerkt door een uitgesproken open houding ten aanzien van ...
Vergelijken we de toestand van de islam in de achtste eeuw met die in de tiende, dan springt een aantal verschillen in het oog. Onder de Umayyaden strekte zich een Arabisch rijk uit van Spanje tot in India, dat weliswaar islamitisch was in de zin dat de islam de godsdienst der heersers was, maar waarvan maar weinig onderdanen moslim waren. Het recht dat werd toegepast was nog weinig geslamiseerd. Als officile talen werden het Grieks, het Syrisch en het Perzisch vanaf 700 geleidelijk verdrongen door het Arabisch; als volkstaal speelde het Arabisch nog een bescheiden rol.

----------


## Rabi'ah.

> _Geplaatst door Ansari_ 
> *Blijkbaar lees je 1 gedeelte van de quran en wil je al het andere niet lezen.*


Dus de Qor'an spreekt zichzelf tegen volgens jou?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :moe:

----------


## Rabi'ah.

> _Geplaatst door Ronceval_ 
> *Je onwetendheid is vertederend.
> 
> Is alle wijsheid in de "tradities" te vinden? Kan men de dingen des levens slechts begrijpen als men een paar woordjes huis- tuin en keukenarabisch meester is?
> 
> Iets over het ontstaan van de "tradities":
> 
> Henk DRIESSEN (Redactie), In het huis van de islam. Geografie, geschiedenis, geloofsleer, cultuur, economie, politiek, SUN-Kritak, Nijmegen 1997. ISBN 90 6168 606 7.
> p. 44
> ...


Een onwillekeurig gevoel van schaamte bekruipt mij als moslima als ik lees dat een Westerse humanist meer kennis heeft over de islam dan de meeste moslims hier.  :frons:   :moe: 

Groetjes,

Rabiah.

----------


## Ansari

> _Geplaatst door Rabi'ah._ 
> *Dus de Qor'an spreekt zichzelf tegen volgens jou?  *


Nee, dat maak jij er van. Jij denkt de capaciteit te kunnen hebben om de quran in je eentje te kunnen begrijpen. Wat weer leidt tot verdeelde, sektarische interpretaties. Dat heb je zeker van je "imam" Alireza geleerd. In een ander topic in het verleden is deze kwestie meerdere malen behandeld. Maar blijkbaar val jij al te graag in herhaling. Dat, terwijl jouw onlogische argumenten totaal ontkracht zijn. In *wat*  wordt er geen onderscheid gemaakt? Dat is de vraag.


*2:253.*  Van deze boodschappers hebben wij sommigen boven anderen verheven; tot sommigen hunner sprak Allah en sommigen hunner verhief Hij in rang. En Wij gaven Jezus, zoon van Maria duidelijke tekenen en versterkten hem met de geest der heiligheid. En indien Allah wilde, zouden zij, die na hem kwamen, elkander niet hebben bestreden, nadat de duidelijke tekenen tot hen waren gekomen, maar zij twistten, daar sommigen hunner geloofden en anderen verwierpen. En indien Allah wilde, zouden zij elkander niet hebben bestreden, maar Allah doet, wat Hij wil. 

*17:55.* En uw Heer kent het best al hetgeen in de hemelen en op aarde is. En Wij hebben sommige profeten boven de anderen doen uitmunten  en aan David hebben Wij Zaboer (de Psalmen) geschonken. 

Ook was de profeet vrede zij met hem niet voor een bepaald volk gekomen maar voor de *gehele* mensheid. Ook is de godsdienst pas voltooid en vervolmaakt met de komst van de laatste profeet. (zie 5:3) Het is ook zo dat de gelovigen trouw zwoerden aan de profeet vrede zij met hem. Dit stond ook gelijk aan trouw aan Allah. (zie 48:10)

Je ziet dus dat er wel degelijk verschillen aanwezig waren tussen de profeten.

----------


## Ansari

> _Geplaatst door Rabi'ah._ 
> *Een onwillekeurig gevoel van schaamte bekruipt mij als moslima als ik lees dat een Westerse humanist meer kennis heeft over de islam dan de meeste moslims hier. 
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Rabiah.*


Schaam je je vooral niet voor je zogenaamde broeders. Ongelovigen hebben sekteleden zoals jij maar al te graag lief en andersom ook. Neem het voorbeeld van je idool Karen Armstrong, je weet wel, de vrouw die meer imaan in haar pink heeft zitten dan de meeste moslims.

----------


## Hamza-T

Meer kennis over Islam?
Zelfs de orientalisten zagen in dat de hadith onlosmakelijk met Islam verbonden is, simpelweg omdat dit de traditie(soenan) van de Profeet (vzmh) van Islam is.

Jij bleek al eerder een dubbele account te hebben, als Rabi'ah en Indygirl Roosje die zogenaamd 'bekeerd' is, terwijl je als Rabi'ah al lang zat te posten hier.
Je schaamteloze aanvallen op Islam zullen niet geaccepteerd worden door de moslims, hoe oprecht je jezelf ook voordoet.
Maar zoals SjeikhSpear al eerder zei kunnen jullie Tauba (berouw tonen) en tot de Islam bekeren, maar de situatie heeft blijk gegeven dat jullie die intentie helemaal niet hebben.

Ik weet, en zeg jullie vrees Allah(swt), dit is geen spel.
Ook jij gaat naar de dag des oordeels, en Allah(swt) kun je niet voor de gek houden met dubbele accounts of wat dan ook.

----------


## Hamza-T

Beste broeders en zusters,

Ik was zojuist een artikel aan het lezen, en iets schoot me te binnen, enfin kijk zelf maar. Valt jullie iets op?:




> Who was Mustafa Kemal's father, who behaved here in typical Doenme fashion, outwardly observing Muslim ceremonies while inwardly scoffing at them? Ataturk's mother Zubeyde came from the mountains west of Salonika, close to the current Albanian frontier; of the origins of his father, Ali Riza , little is known. Different writers have given them as Albanian, Anatolian and Salonikan, and Lord Kinross' compendious 1964 "Ataturk" calls Ali Riza a "shadowy personality" and adds cryptically regarding Ataturk's reluctance to disclose more about his family background: "To the child of so mixed an environment it would seldom occur, wherever his racial loyalties lay, to inquire too exactly into his personal origins beyond that of his parentage."

----------


## Ronceval

> _Geplaatst door Hamza-T_ 
> *Meer kennis over Islam?
> Zelfs de orientalisten zagen in dat de hadith onlosmakelijk met Islam verbonden is, simpelweg omdat dit de traditie(soenan) van de Profeet (vzmh) van Islam is....*


Klopt. De orintalisten geloofden nog dat de hele geschiedenis die door de zogenaamde schriftgeleerden van tussen de jaren 800 en 1000 neergeschreven werd ergens met de realiteit overeenstemde.

De huidige wetenschappers zijn echter tot andere inzichten gekomen.

----------


## Hamza-T

> Klopt. De orintalisten geloofden nog dat de hele geschiedenis die door de zogenaamde schriftgeleerden van tussen de jaren 800 en 1000 neergeschreven werd ergens met de realiteit overeenstemde.


Ik heb het niet over geschiedsschrijving, maar over de genoteerde levenswijze van de Profeet(vzmh), de hadieth.

----------


## Ronceval

> _Geplaatst door Hamza-T_ 
> *Ik heb het niet over geschiedsschrijving, maar over de genoteerde levenswijze van de Profeet(vzmh), de hadieth.*


Wie niet? Alleen is er een probleempje met het feit dat die pas 250 tot 450 jaar na de feiten werden genotuleerd.

----------


## [email protected]

*Geschiedvervalsers* net zoals velen andere innovateurs, niets bijzonders dus...

----------


## Cafeine

> Schaam je je vooral niet voor je zogenaamde broeders. Ongelovigen hebben sekteleden zoals jij maar al te graag lief en andersom ook. Neem het voorbeeld van je idool Karen Armstrong, je weet wel, de vrouw die meer imaan in haar pink heeft zitten dan de meeste moslims.


Misschien is het aardig hier even op te sommen welke mensen onder de ongelovigen zich verbonden voelen met de ahl-as sunnah. 
Dit zijn namelijk: 

Pas maar op kereltje! 
Je gaat nu te ver![Rc]  

Tsja.... dan kan ik wel stellen dat de kwaliteit van de vrienden en bewonderaars van de Islam met alleen Koran onvergelijkbaar beter is. 
Toch?

----------


## Cafeine

Banned! [Rc]

----------


## Hamza-T

> Immers, ook ongelovige vrienden hebben onder de soennah goddelijke status. En ongelovige vrienden van de soennah staan gelijk aan soennieten, vandaar ook dat RinCoonie zich persoonlijk aangesproken voelde. 
> Het kostte me even tijd om het te begrijpen maar nu daagt het eindelijk.


Ow dus jij noemt RinCoonie een ongelovige vriend van de Sunni's, omdat hij soenniet is natuurlijk.
Weet je waarom jullie het zo goed kunnen vinden met de Koeffar?
Omdat jullie het zelf ook zijn.




> nazi's


Wij kunnen het niet vinden met nazi's, omdat zij geloven in het derde rijk, en racistisch zijn.




> antisemieten


Antisemitisme is haat tegen volkeren uit het Midden Oosten, dus dat kan ook niet, omdat veel moslims dat zelf zijn.
Verder hebben wij geen problemen met de orthodoxe Joden, wel met de zionistische staat Israel.




> racisten


Racisme is iets van Jahiliya, de staat van onwetendheid.
Ik lach je uit, de Islam (mede door de Soennah) heeft 1400 jaar geleden afgerekend met Racisme, maar ja jij accepteerd het 'zwarte moeder' verhaal van Bilal (ra) zeker niet, omdat je de hadith verwerpt.
Gelukkig probeert het westen wel iets te doen tegen racisme, helaas lukt dit niet zo goed, omdat het ziekelijke besmettelijke idee van Nationalisme wat uit de kolonialistische geest van het Kapitalisme komt de mensen besmet.




> gefrustreerden


Wat dat betreft zou jij het dus goed met ons kunnen vinden.




> extreem-linkse warhoofden


Welke dan?
Ik ben het toch niet met ze eens, en zoek alleen broederschap bij de moslims.

Groetjes!

----------


## Farah SSNP

> _Geplaatst door Alireza_ 
> *Stel je niet aan, erg hypocriet hoor. Ben je ergens bang voor?. Hoeveel doodsdreigementen tegen hele geloven en bevolkingsgroepen hebben hier wel niet gestaan?
> 
> Bovendien heeft t er lang genoeg op gezeten tot de persoon tot wie het gericht was, het kon lezen. En daar gaat t om.
> 
> En dit heeft er lang genoeg te staan om je gelijk maar te verwijderen. Succes op je flutsite![-Al3-]*





Hypocriete Alireza kan niet omgaan met meningsverschillen !

(trek dus niets van deze franco Arabier aan het is maar een omhoog gevallen semiet). Ik heb zomaar een IP- ban toegekend gekregen, zonder enig serieuze waarschuwing vooraf, omdat ik volgens hem het nationaal socialisme aan het verheerlijken was op zijn forum.

Z zo Alireza,
 :terrorist:  

Ik heb in de discussie met jouw gehandeld vanuit de wil om gelijk te krijgen, logisch toch ? (Mijn strategisch doel was: jouw overhalen of neutraliseren) . Maar jij staat niet open voor POLITIEKE tegenargumenten en eventuele bijbehorende consequenties. Jouw forum leden zijn allemaal pro zionisten (uit franco Arabische hoek) , dus ik ging er flink tegen aan als binnenlander, maar jij Allahreza bent zo pro zionist dat je zonder slag of stoot iedereen met een anti zionistisch standpunt eruit gooit.

Een theologische discussie wil je zo nu en dan wel aan, maar anti zionistische stellingen worden met de ban beloond.

Dank u wel Allahreza.

En dan claimen dat wij op Maroc.nl geen respect hebben voor de vrijheid van meningsuiting ?

Schande toch !

Hypocriete franco Arabier!

Dat je mij een ban geeft is te begrijpen , maar dat je mijn Mutazaliet broer de toegang tot jouw site OOK ONTGELD VIND IK LAAG BIJ DE GROND.

----------


## Hamza-T

> mijn Mutazaliet broer


Interresant, ik wist niet dat er nog Mu'tazalieten waren.

----------


## Anti-IBN

> _Geplaatst door Alireza_ 
> *Doodsdreigementen en scheldkannonades doe je maar op je eigen site!*


Get lost freak  :aftel:  ...

----------


## Hamza-T

Nu zie ik dat ik op het forum van Ali Reza's website (IBN) vals word beschuldigd van scheldkannonades, ik word daar als salafistische Marokkaan aangeduid, terwijl ik een hanafietische Nederlander ben.
Ook kunnen we daar zien dat Miss Koraniet Rabi'ah gewoon nog steeds (H)IndyGirl Roosje is.

Salafascisme

----------


## Anti-IBN

Alireza houdt zich graag bezig met vuilspuiterij, 't is een schertsvertoning! Onbehoorlijke, provocerende scherts. Zie Alireza vloeken en tieren teneinde frustraties te uiten/kwijt te kunnen op andere forum's  :jammer: . Ik weet dus nog niet zo of de zakelijke kennis van leider (IBN) 'Alireza' opweegt tegen zijn vuilbekkerij. Als dit een leider moet voorstellen, is dit veelzeggend voor het spiritueel niveau van de rest van Koranieten.

Anti-IBN.

----------


## Hamza-T

Ik verwacht een reactie.

----------


## Khaddafi

koranieten zijn viezerikken. anale sex en masturberen en alcohol is toegestaan volgens hun zieke geesten. dit zegt genoeg

----------


## Hamza-T

Ik verwacht een reactie. 

Khaddafi:



> koranieten zijn viezerikken. anale sex en masturberen en alcohol is toegestaan volgens hun zieke geesten. dit zegt genoeg


Omdat ze de hadith verwerpen komen ze erop dat anale penetratie toegestaan is, met enig verdraaien van ayaats betreft het volk van Loeth (as) weleenswaar, betreft masturbatie weet ik niet welke argumentatie ze gebruiken, maar over alcohol dat snap ik dan helemaal niet, omdat in de Koran duidelijk staat dat dit een werktuig van de Satan is.

----------


## Ansari

*Een van de belangrijkste verzen over de belangrijkheid van de profeet (vrede zij met hem) in de islam*

*4:59.* O, gij die gelooft, gehoorzaamt Allah en Zijn boodschapper en degenen, die onder u gezag hebben. *En indien gij over iets twist, verwijst het naar Allah en Zijn boodschapper,* als gij gelooft in Allah en de laatste Dag. Dit is beter en uiteindelijk het beste.

*33:36.* *En het betaamt de gelovige man of vrouw niet, wanneer Allah en Zijn boodschapper over een zaak hebben beslist, dat er voor hen een keuze zou zijn in die zaak.* En wie Allah en Zijn boodschapper niet gehoorzaamt, is zeker klaarblijkelijk afgedwaald.

*4:65.* Maar neen, bij uw Heer, zij zullen geen gelovigen zijn, *voordat zij u (profeet) tot rechter maken over al hun geschillen en in hun hart geen aarzeling vinden aangaande hetgeen gij oordeelt en zij zich geheel en al onderwerpen.*

*7:157.* (Zij zijn) degenen die de Boodschapper volgen, de ongeletterde Profeet, die zij bij hen, in de Taurat en in de Indjil, beschreven vinden. *Hij beveelt hun het behoorlijke en hij verbiedt hun het verwerpelijke, en hij staat hun de goede dingen toe en hij verbiedt hun de slechte dingen. Hij bestrijdt hun van de lasten en van de boeien die op hen rustten.* Degenen die hem geloven, hem bijstaan en hem helpen en die het licht (de koran) vologen dat met hem is neergezonden: zij zijn degenen die welslagen.

*9:29.* Bestrijdt diegenen onder de mensen van het Boek, die in Allah noch in de laatste Dag geloven, *noch voor onwettig houden wat Allah en Zijn boodschapper voor onwettig hebben verklaard,* noch de ware godsdienst belijden totdat zij de belasting met eigen hand betalen, terwijl zij onderdanig zijn

*59:7.* En *wat* de boodschapper u ook moge geven, *neemt het* en *wat* Hij u ook verbiedt, *onthoudt u daarvan.* En vreest Allah, zeker, Allah is streng in het straffen.

*62:2.* Hij is het Die onder de ongeletterden een boodschapper heeft verwekt die Zijn tekenen onder hen verkondigt en *hen zuivert en hun het Boek en de wijsheid onderwijst,* ofschoon zij voorheen in openbare dwaling verkeerden.

*24:47/48.* En zij zeggen: "Wij geloven in Allah en in de boodschapper en wij gehoorzamen." *Maar daarna wenden sommigen hunner zich af. En dezen zijn geen gelovigen.* En wanneer zij tot Allah en Zijn boodschapper worden geroepen opdat hij over hen moge recht spreken, ziet! een deel hunner wendt zich af.

*24:51.* Wanneer de gelovigen tot Allah en Zijn boodschapper worden geroepen *opdat Hij over hen moge recht spreken,* zeggen zij slechts: *"Wij horen en wij gehoorzamen."* Dezen zijn het die zullen slagen.

*4:115.* En hij, *die zich tegen de boodschapper verzet* nadat diens leiding hem duidelijk is geworden *en die een andere weg dan die der gelovigen volgt,* Wij zullen hem laten volgen wat hij wil en Wij zullen hem in de hel werpen. Dat is een kwade bestemming.

*3:31.* Zeg: "*Indien gij Allah liefhebt, volgt mij,* Allah zal u liefhebben en uw zonden vergeven. Allah is Vergevensgezind, Genadig."

*5:92.* En gehoorzaamt Allah en *gehoorzaamt de boodschapper* en weest op uw hoede. Maar indien gij u afwendt, weet dan, dat op Onze boodschapper slechts het duidelijk verkondigen rust.

----------


## Ansari

*De liefde van Allah voor de boodschapper*

-	Allah heeft een verbond gesloten met de profeten dat indien mohammed (vrede zij met hem) zou komen, dat de boodschappers in hem zouden geloven en helpen.
-	De profeet is een prachtig voorbeeld voor de gelovigen en diegenen die oorlog tegen hem voeren dienen worden gedood.
-	De profeet beschikt over een hoogstaand karakter
-	De gelovigen horen vrede over de profeet te wensen
-	De profeet is de zegel der profeten, is gestuurd voor de mensheid en is een genade voor de werelden. Ook staat hij dichter bij de gelovigen dan zij zelven en is de boodschapper voor de gelovigen liever dan hun eigen moeders en vaders.
-	Allah geeft de boodschapper kennis van het onwaarneembare

*3:81.* En toen Allah met de profeten een verbond sloot, zeide Hij: "Voorwaar, Ik heb u het Boek en de Wijsheid geschonken *en daarna zal een boodschapper tot u komen, vervullend hetgeen bij u is, in hem zult gij geloven en hem zult gij helpen."* En Hij zeide: "Hebt gij bekrachtigd en daarmede Mijn verbond aanvaard?" Zij antwoordden: "Wij bekrachtigen het." Hij zeide: "Getuigt dan en Ik ben met u onder de getuigen."

*33:21.* Voorwaar, gij hebt in de Profeet van Allah *een prachtig voorbeeld* voor ieder die Allah en de laatste Dag vreest, en die Allah vaak herdenkt.

*68:4.* En voorwaar, *jij beschikt over een hoogstaand karakter.*

*33:56.* Allah en Zijn engelen zenden zegeningen over de profeet. O, gij die gelooft,* zendt zegeningen over hem en wenst hem vrede met alle eerbied toe.*

*33:40.* Mohammed is niet de vader van n uwer mannen, maar de boodschapper van Allah en *het zegel der profeten;* Allah heeft kennis van alle dingen.

*33:6.* *De Profeet is dichter bij de gelovigen dan zij zelven,* en zijn vrouwen zijn hun moeders. En bloedverwanten zijn nader bij elkander volgens het Boek van Allah, dan de gelovigen en de Mohadjirien tenzij gij uw vrienden een gunst bewijst. Dit is in het Boek neergeschreven.

*9:24.* Zeg: "Indien uw vaders en uw zonen en uw broeders en uw vrouwen en uw verwanten en de rijkdommen die gij verkregen hebt en de handel waarvan gij slapte vreest en de woningen waarvan gij houdt, *u liever zijn, dan Allah en Zijn boodschapper* en het streven voor Zijn zaak, wacht dan, tot Allah met Zijn oordeel komt; Allah leidt het ongehoorzame volk niet.

*9:128.* Voorzeker, een boodschapper is uit uw midden tot u gekomen; het is hard voor hem wat u pijn doet; *hij is bezorgd voor uw welzijn, liefderijk en barmhartig voor de gelovigen.*

*21:107.* En Wij hebben u (Mohammed) *slechts als genade voor de werelden gezonden.*

*72:26/27.* Hij is de Kenner van het onzienlijke en Hij geeft niemand overvloedig kennis van Zijn geheimen. *Behalve hem die Hij als boodschapper kiest.* Dan doet Hij een wacht vr hem en achter hem gaan,

*53:1-3.* Bij de ster wanneer zij valt, *Uw metgezel is noch afgedwaald noch afgeweken, Noch spreekt hij naar eigen begeerte.* Het is slechts de Openbaring die wordt nedergezonden.

*36:1-4.* Jaa Sien. Bij de Koran, die vol van Wijsheid is, Gij zijt inderdaad n der boodschappers. *Op het rechte pad.*

*25:27.* De Dag waarop de onrechtvaardige op zijn handen zal bijten zal hij zeggen: *"O, had ik de weg met de boodschapper maar gevolgd.*

*5:33.* De vergelding van degenen *die oorlog tegen Allah en Zijn boodschapper voeren* en er naar streven wanorde in het land te scheppen, *is slechts dat zij gedood of gekruisigd worden,* of dat hun handen en hun voeten de ene rechts en de andere links, worden afgesneden, of dat zij het land worden uitgezet. Dat zal voor hen een schande in deze wereld zijn en in het Hiernamaals zullen zij een grote straf ontvangen.

----------


## Ansari

*Allah en zijn boodschapper*

Dit is een stuk waarin je alleen de quranverzen kunt lezen waarin het woord Allah staat in connectie met de boodschapper. Dit betekent dus dat ik niet alle verzen heb vermeldt waarbij de belangrijke positie van de boodschapper helder naar voren komt. (verzen zoals 33:31, 33:56, 3:31 etc.) Ik heb alleen die verzen gepost waarin de woorden Allah en boodschapper samen zijn genoemd. Soms heb ik andere verzen weggelaten waarin de profeet niet direct werd genoemd of ze waren ook niet samen met de woord Allah genoemd. (Verzen zoals bijvoorbeeld 4:83, 59:7, 7:157,24:63, 16:44, 62:2, 8:41, 4:64 etc.) Dit betekent dus ook dat alle verzen zijn weggelaten waarin Allah zichzelf als Ik of Wij bestempeld en zijn boodschapper met jou of jij noemt.

*In de volgende verzen kun je duidelijk zien dat de ware moslims
-	Moeten geloven in Allah en Zijn boodschapper
-	De roep van Allah en Zijn boodschapper moeten beantwoorden
-	Allah en Zijn boodschapper moeten gehoorzamen.
-	Allah en de boodschapper niet ontrouw moeten zijn.
-	Zich absoluut niet verzetten en afwenden van Allah en de boodschapper
-	Allah en de boodschapper niet tegenwerken*



*2:279.* Maar indien gij dit niet doet, bereidt u dan ten oorlog *met Allah en Zijn boodschapper;* indien gij berouw hebt is voor u het oorspronkelijke kapitaal: zo zult gij geen onrecht doen, noch zal u onrecht worden aangedaan. 

*3:32.* Zeg: *"Gehoorzaamt Allah en de boodschapper",* maar als zij zich afwenden, dan heeft Allah de ongelovigen niet lief. 

*3:132.* En *gehoorzaamt Allah en de boodschapper,* zodat u barmhartigheid moge worden betoond. 

*3:172.* Degenen, *die de roep van Allah en de boodschapper beantwoordden,* nadat zij gewond waren - diegenen hunner, die goeddoen en rechtvaardig handelen, zullen een grote beloning ontvangen. 

*4:13.* Dit zijn de door Allah vastgestelde bepalingen en *wie Allah en Zijn boodschapper gehoorzaamt,* Hij zal hem tuinen doen binnengaan, waar doorheen rivieren stromen, daar zullen zij in verblijven en dat is een grote zegepraal. 

*4:14.* En *wie Allah en Zijn boodschapper niet gehoorzaamt* en Zijn grenzen overschrijdt zal Hij het Vuur doen binnengaan; hij zal daarin verblijven en dit zal voor hem een vernederende straf zijn. 

*4:59.* O, gij die gelooft, *gehoorzaamt Allah en Zijn boodschapper* en degenen, die onder u gezag hebben. En indien gij over iets twist, verwijst het naar Allah en Zijn boodschapper, als gij gelooft in Allah en de laatste Dag. Dit is beter en uiteindelijk het beste. 

*4:61.* En wanneer er tot hen wordt gezegd: "*Komt tot hetgeen Allah heeft nedergezonden en tot Zijn boodschapper"*, ziet gij dan de huichelaars zich vol afkeer van u afwenden? 

*4:69.* En *wie aldus Allah en deze boodschapper gehoorzaamt,* zal zijn onder degenen wie Allah Zijn zegeningen heeft geschonken, namelijk, de profeten, de waarachtigen, de getuigen (martelaars) en de goeden en dezen zijn uitstekende metgezellen. 

*4:80.* *Wie de boodschapper gehoorzaamt, gehoorzaamt inderdaad Allah* en wie zich afkeert - tot hen hebben wij u niet als bewaker gezonden.

*4:100.* Wie ter wille van Allah vlucht, zal op aarde toevluchtsoorden en overvloed vinden. En wie van zijn huis weggaat, zijn land verlatend *ter wille van Allah en Zijn boodschapper* en de dood achterhaalt hem - zijn beloning bij Allah staat vast; Allah is Vergevensgezind, Genadevol.

*4:136.* O gij die gelooft, *gelooft in Allah en Zijn boodschapper* en in het Boek dat Hij Zijn boodschapper heeft geopenbaard, en in het Boek, dat Hij voordien openbaarde. En wie Allah en Zijn engelen en Zijn Boeken en Zijn boodschappers en de laatste Dag verwerpt, is waarlijk ver afgedwaald.

*5:33.* De vergelding dergenen *die oorlog tegen Allah en Zijn boodschapper voeren* en er naar streven wanorde in het land te scheppen, is slechts dat zij gedood of gekruisigd worden, of dat hun handen en hun voeten de ene rechts en de andere links, worden afgesneden, of dat zij het land worden uitgezet. Dat zal voor hen een schande in deze wereld zijn en in het Hiernamaals zullen zij een grote straf ontvangen.

*5:55.* *Uw vrienden zijn slechts Allah en Zijn boodschapper* en de gelovigen die het gebed houden en de Zakaat betalen en aanbidden.

*5:56.* En hij, *die Allah en de boodschapper* en de gelovigen tot vrienden neemt (weet) dat de partij van Allah gewis zal zegevieren.

*5:81.* En *indien zij in Allah en deze profeet* en hetgeen hem werd geopenbaard hadden geloofd, zouden zij hen niet tot vrienden hebben genomen, doch velen hunner zijn ongehoorzaam.

*5:92.* En *gehoorzaamt Allah en gehoorzaamt de boodschapper* en weest op uw hoede. Maar indien gij u afwendt, weet dan, dat op Onze boodschapper slechts het duidelijk verkondigen rust.

*5:104.* En wanneer er tot hen wordt gezegd: *"Komt tot hetgeen Allah heeft geopenbaard en tot de boodschapper,"* zeggen zij: "Voor ons is datgene waarin wij onze vaderen zagen geloven, voldoende." Zelfs indien hun vaderen niets wisten en geen leiding hadden?

*7:158.* Zeg: "O mensdom, ik ben u allen tot een boodschapper van Allah, aan Wie het koninkrijk der hemelen en der aarde behoort. Er is geen God naast Hem. Hij geeft het leven en doet sterven. *Gelooft daarom in Allah en Zijn boodschapper,* de reine Profeet, die in Allah en Zijn woorden gelooft en volgt hem opdat gij recht geleid moogt worden."

*8:1.* Zij vragen u omtrent de oorlogsbuit. Antwoord: *"De oorlogsbuit behoort aan Allah en de boodschapper.* Vreest daarom Allah en regelt (uw geschillen) onderling inschikkelijk en gehoorzaamt Allah en Zijn boodschapper als gij gelovigen zijt."

*8:13.* Dit is, omdat zij zich *tegen Allah en Zijn boodschapper hebben verzet.* En *wie tegen Allah en Zijn boodschapper strijdt,* (weet) Allah is voorzeker streng in vergelding.

*8:20.* O, gij die gelooft, *gehoorzaamt Allah en Zijn boodschapper* en wendt u niet van hem af, terwijl gij hoort.

*8:27.* O, gij die gelooft, *weest Allah en de boodschapper niet ontrouw* en weest niet ontrouw aan het u toevertrouwde tegen beter weten in.

*8:46.* En *gehoorzaamt Allah en Zijn boodschapper* en redetwist niet met elkander, anders zult gij laf worden en uw kracht zal vergaan. En weest geduldig, voorzeker Allah is met de geduldigen.

*9:1.* Dit is de verklaring van ontheffing *door Allah en zijn boodschapper* tegenover degenen der afgodendienaren met wie gij een verdrag hebt gesloten.

*9:3.* En dit is *een verklaring van Allah en Zijn boodschapper* aan de mensen op de dag van de grote bedevaart, dat Allah alsmede Zijn boodschapper niets uitstaande hebben met de afgodendienaren. Als gij daarom berouw toont zal het beter voor u zijn, maar indien gij u afwendt, weet dan, dat gij Allah niet kunt ontsnappen. En geeft tijding van een pijnlijke straf aan de ongelovigen.

*9:7.* Hoe kan er een verbond bestaan voor de afgodendienaren *met Allah en Zijn boodschapper,* met uitzondering van hen, met wie gij in de heilige Moskee een verbond hebt gesloten? Zolang zij daarom getrouw jegens u zijn, weest getrouw jegens hen. Voorzeker, Allah heeft de godvruchtigen lief.

*9:24.* Zeg: "Indien uw vaders en uw zonen en uw broeders en uw vrouwen en uw verwanten en de rijkdommen die gij verkregen hebt en de handel waarvan gij slapte vreest en de woningen waarvan gij houdt, *u liever zijn, dan Allah en Zijn boodschapper* en het streven voor Zijn zaak, wacht dan, tot Allah met Zijn oordeel komt; Allah leidt het ongehoorzame volk niet.

*9:29.* Bestrijdt diegenen onder de mensen van het Boek, die in Allah noch in de laatste Dag geloven, *noch voor onwettig houden wat Allah en Zijn boodschapper voor onwettig hebben verklaard,* noch de ware godsdienst belijden totdat zij de belasting met eigen hand betalen, terwijl zij onderdanig zijn

*9:54.* En niets verhindert, dat hun gaven worden aangenomen behalve *dat zij in Allah en de boodschapper niet geloven.* En zij komen slechts in luiheid tot het gebed en zij geven niet, dan onwillig.

*9:59.* Waren zij slechts tevreden geweest *met hetgeen Allah en Zijn boodschapper hun hadden gegeven* en hadden zij gezegd: "Allah is ons toereikend: Allah zal ons van Zijn overvloed geven evenals Zijn boodschapper. Voorzeker, tot Allah zijn wij geneigd."

*9:62.* Zij zweren bij Allah om u te behagen, maar *Allah en Zijn boodschapper zijn waardiger,* dat zij hen zouden behagen, als zij gelovigen zijn.

*9:63.* Weten zij niet, dat *hem die Allah en Zijn Boodschapper vijandig gezind is* het Vuur der hel wacht, waarin hij zal vertoeven? Dat is de grote vernedering.

*9:65.* En indien gij hen ondervraagt, zullen zij beslist zeggen: "Wij spraken slechts ijdellijk (onder elkander) en vermaakten ons." Zeg: *"Was het over Allah en Zijn tekenen en Zijn boodschapper dat gij spotte?"*

*9:71.* En de gelovigen, mannen en vrouwen, zijn vrienden van elkander. Zij sporen aan tot het goede en verbieden het kwade en houden het gebed en betalen de Zakaat *en gehoorzamen Allah en Zijn boodschapper.* Dezen zijn het, wie Allah barmhartigheid zal betonen. Voorzeker, Allah is Almachtig, Alwijs.

*9:74.* Zij zweren bij Allah, dat zij niets zeiden, maar voorzeker zij spraken het woord des ongeloofs en na de Islam te hebben aanvaard, verwierpen zij deze en zij besloten tot hetgeen zij niet konden volbrengen. Zij koesterden haat alleen *omdat Allah en Zijn boodschapper hen uit Zijn overvloed hadden verrijkt.* Als zij berouw tonen zal het beter voor hen zijn, maar indien zij zich afwenden zal Allah hen met een pijnlijke straf in deze wereld en in het Hiernamaals straffen en zij zullen op aarde vriend noch helper hebben.

*9:80.* Of gij vergiffenis voor hen vraagt of dat gij geen vergiffenis voor hen vraagt - zelfs al vraagt gij zeventig maal vergiffenis voor hen - Allah zal hen toch niet vergeven. *Dit is omdat zij in Allah en Zijn boodschapper niet geloven.* Allah leidt het trouweloze volk niet.

*9:84.* En bid voor geen enkele hunner die sterft, noch sta bij zijn graf, *want zij verwierpen Allah en Zijn boodschapper* en stierven, terwijl zij overtreders waren.

*9:86.* En wanneer een Soerah wordt geopenbaard: *"Gelooft in Allah en strijdt tezamen met Zijn boodschapper,"* vragen de rijken onder hen u om toestemming en zeggen: "Laat ons achter, opdat vij bij de achterblijvers zijn."

*9:90.* Van de woestijn-Arabieren kwamen er, uitvluchten zoekend opdat hun vrijstelling mocht worden verleend. En degenen, *die logen jegens Allah en Zijn boodschapper,* bleven thuis. En degenen hunner, die niet geloven, zal een pijnlijke straf treffen.

*9:91.* Er rust op de zwakken en op de zieken en op degenen die niets vinden om weg te geven, geen schuld, *indien zij oprecht zijn jegens Allah en Zijn boodschapper.* Er rust geen blaam op degenen die goed doen; Allah is Vergevensgezind, Genadevol.

*9:94.* Zij zullen met uitvluchten tot u komen, wanneer gij tot hen wederkeert. Zeg: "Maakt geen verontschuldigingen, wij zullen u niet geloven. Allah heeft ons reeds omtrent uw gedrag ingelicht. *En Allah en Zijn boodschapper zullen u uw gedrag weldra tonen,* dan zult gij tot Hem die het onzienlijke en het zienlijke kent, worden teruggebracht en Hij zal u over al hetgeen gij deedt, inlichten.

*9:107.* En degenen die een moskee hebben gebouwd om te schaden, om het ongeloof (te verbreiden) en om een splitsing onder de gelovigen te veroorzaken en als een hinderlaag voor hem, *die voorheen tegen Allah en Zijn boodschapper oorlog voerde;* zij zullen voorzeker zweren: "Wij bedoelden slechts het goede," maar Allah getuigt, dat zij leugenaars zijn.

*24:47.* En zij zeggen: *"Wij geloven in Allah en in de boodschapper en wij gehoorzamen."* Maar daarna wenden sommigen hunner zich af. En dezen zijn geen gelovigen.

*24:48.* En *wanneer zij tot Allah en Zijn boodschapper worden geroepen opdat hij onder hen oordeelt,* dan is er een groep onder hen die zich afwendt.

*24:50.* Is er een ziekte in hun hart? Of twijfelen zij, *of vrezen zij dat Allah en Zijn boodschapper onrechtvaardig jegens hen zullen zijn?* Neen, zij zijn zelf de onrechtvaardigen.

*24:51.* *Wanneer de gelovigen tot Allah en Zijn boodschapper worden geroepen opdat hij onder hen oordeelt,* zeggen zij slechts: "Wij horen en wij gehoorzamen." Dezen zijn het die zullen slagen.

*24:54.* Zeg: *"Gehoorzaamt Allah en gehoorzaamt de boodschapper.* Maar indien gij u afwendt is hij slechts verantwoordelijk voor datgene waarmee hij is belast, en gij zijt slechts verantwoordelijk voor datgene waarmee gij zijt belast. En indien gij hem gehoorzaamt, zult gij geleid worden. En de plicht van de boodschapper is slechts de duidelijke verkondiging.

*24:62.* *Zij alleen zijn gelovigen die in Allah en Zijn boodschapper geloven,* en die, wanneer zij wegens iets dat voor allen belangrijk is, bij hem (de profeet) zijn, zich niet verwijderen voordat zij hem om toestemming hebben gevraagd. Zij die u om verlof vragen zijn *degenen die werkelijk in Allah en Zijn boodschapper geloven.* Wanneer zij daarom uw toestemming vragen terwille van hun zaken, geef dan toestemming aan wie hunner gij wilt en vraag voor hen vergiffenis van Allah, voorzeker, Allah is Vergevensgezind, Barmhartig.

.......

----------


## Ansari

*33:12.* En toen de huichelaars en zij in wier hart een ziekte is, zeiden: *"Wat Allah en Zijn boodschapper ons beloofden* was slechts bedrog."

*33:22.* En toen de gelovigen de scharen zagen, zeiden zij:* "Dit is wat Allah en Zijn boodschapper ons beloofden; en Allah en Zijn boodschapper spraken de waarheid."* En dit vermeerderde slechts hun geloof en deed hun onderwerping toenemen.

*33:29.* Maar *indien gij Allah en Zijn boodschapper* en het tehuis van het Hiernamaals wenst, dan heeft Allah waarlijk voor degenen onder u die goed doen, een grote beloning."

*33:31.* Maar *wie van u aan Allah en Zijn boodschapper gehoorzaamt* en goede werken doet, haar zullen Wij dubbel belonen en Wij hebben voor haar een waardige voorziening bereid.

*33:33.* Blijft in uw huizen en stelt uw schoonheid niet ten toon als in de vroegere dagen der onwetendheid; leeft het gebed na, en betaalt de Zakaat *en gehoorzaamt Allah en Zijn boodschapper.* O huisgenoten, Allah wenst alleen onreinheid van u te verwijderen, en u schoon en zuiver te maken.

*33:36.* En het betaamt de gelovige man of vrouw niet, *wanneer Allah en Zijn boodschapper over een zaak hebben beslist,* dat er voor hen een keuze zou zijn in die zaak. En wie Allah en Zijn boodschapper niet gehoorzaamt, is zeker klaarblijkelijk afgedwaald.

*33:57.* Betreffende hen, *die Allah en Zijn boodschapper lastig vallen,* Allah heeft hen in deze wereld en in het Hiernamaals vervloekt en heeft een vernederende straf voor hen bereid.

*33:66.* De Dag waarop hun gezicht zich in het Vuur zal wentelen zullen zij zeggen: *"O, hadden wij slechts Allah en Zijn boodschapper gehoorzaamd!"*

*33:71.* Hij zal uw werken goed voor u maken en u uw zonden vergeven. En *wie Allah en Zijn boodschapper gehoorzaamt,* heeft zeker een grote overwinning behaald.

*47:33.* O. gij die gelooft, *gehoorzaamt Allah en de boodschapper* en maakt uw werken niet nutteloos.

*48:9.* Opdat *gij in Allah en Zijn boodschapper zoudt geloven,* hem steunen en eren en Hem 's morgens en 's avonds zoudt verheerlijken.

*48:13.* En voor degenen, *die niet in Allah en Zijn boodschapper geloven* hebben Wij voorzeker een laaiend Vuur bereid.

*48:17.* Er rust geen schuld op de blinde, noch op de lamme, noch op de zieke. *En wie Allah en Zijn boodschapper gehoorzaamt,* hem zal Hij in tuinen toelaten waar doorheen rivieren stromen: maar wie zich omkeert, hem zal Hij door een smartelijke straf straffen.

*49:1.* O, gij die gelooft, *weest niet voorbarig bij Allah en Zijn boodschapper,*maar vreest Allah. Voorwaar Hij is Alhorend, Alwetend

*49:14.* De bewoners der woestijn zeggen: "Wij geloven." Zeg: "Gij gelooft nog niet, maar zegt liever: Wij hebben ons onderworpen want het geloof is uw hart nog niet binnengedrongen. *Maar indien gij Allah en Zijn boodschapper gehoorzaamt,* zal Hij u van uw goede daden niets afnemen. " Voorzeker, Allah is de Vergevensgezinde, de Genadevolle.

*49:15.* De ware gelovigen zijn slechts degenen, *die in Allah en Zijn boodschapper geloven en daarna niet twijfelen,* doch met hun bezittingen en persoon voor de zaak van Allah strijden. Zij zijn de waarachtigen.

*57:7.* *Gelooft in Allah en Zijn boodschapper* en geeft weg van datgene waarvan Hij u erfgenamen heeft gemaakt. En zij onder u die geloven en besteden (als weldaad) zullen een grote beloning ontvangen.

*57:28.* O gij gelovigen, *vreest Allah en gelooft in Zijn boodschapper.* Hij zal u een dubbel aandeel van Zijn barmhartigheid geven en u een licht verschaffen waarin gij wandelen zult en Hij zal u vergeven: - Voorwaar, Allah is Vergevensgezind, Genadevol.

*58:4.* Maar wie geen slaaf vindt, laat hem twee achtereenvolgende maanden vasten, voordat zij elkander aanraken. En wie dat niet doen kan, moet zestig arme mensen voeden. Dit is een bevel, *opdat gij moogt geloven aan Allah en Zijn boodschapper.* Dit zijn de verordeningen van Allah; en er is een pijnlijke straf voor de ongelovigen.

*58:5.* Degenen, *die tegen Allah en Zijn boodschapper ingaan,* zullen zeker vernederd worden zoals degenen die hen vooraf gingen vernederd werden; want Wij hebben reeds duidelijke tekenen nedergezonden. En de ongelovigen zullen een onterende straf ontvangen.

*58:13.* Zijt gij bezorgd inzake het geven van liefdegiften voor uw bijzondere raadpleging? Indien gij dat niet doet en Allah heeft zich met barmhartigheid tot u gewend, houdt dan het Gebed en betaalt de Zakaat *en gehoorzaamt Allah en Zijn boodschapper.* En Allah is goed op de hoogte van hetgeen gij doet.

*58:20.* Waarlijk, *degenen die Allah en Zijn Boodschapper tegenwerken* zullen worden vernederd.

*58:22.* Gij zult geen mensen vinden die in Allah en de Laatste Dag geloven, *terwijl zij iemand liefhebben die Allah en Zijn boodschapper tegenwerkt,* zelfs al waren dezen hun vader of hun kinderen, of hun broeders, of hun verwanten. Dezen zijn degenen, in wier hart Allah geloof heeft ingegrift en die Hij gesterkt heeft met Zijn Geest. En Hij zal hen toelaten in tuinen waardoor rivieren stromen. Daarin zullen zij vertoeven. Allah heeft welbehagen in hen en zij hebben welbehagen in Hem. Zij behoren tot Allah's partij. Voorwaar, Allah's partij zal zegevieren.


*59:4.* Dat is *omdat zij Allah en Zijn boodschapper tegenwerkten* - en hij die Allah tegenwerkt - waarlijk, Allah is streng in het straffen.

*59:8.* Een deel behoort aan de arme vluchtelingen die van hun huizen en hun eigendommen zijn verdreven, terwijl zij de genade van Allah en Zijn welbehagen zochten *en Allah en Zijn boodschapper hielpen;* dit zijn de waarachtigen.

*61:11.* *Dat gij in Allah en Zijn boodschapper gelooft* en voor de zaak van Allah met uw bezit en uw persoon strijdt. Dat is beter voor u als gij het weet.

*64:8. Gelooft daarom in Allah en Zijn boodschapper,* en in het Licht dat Wij nedergezonden hebben. En Allah is op de hoogte van hetgeen gij doet.

*64:12. Gehoorzaamt dus aan Allah en gehoorzaamt de boodschapper.* Maar indien gij u afwendt dan berust op Onze boodschapper alleen, de boodschap duidelijk over te brengen.

*72:23.* (Mij is) slechts de verkondiging van Allah's boodschap opgedragen." *En voor degenen die Allah en Zijn boodschapper niet gehoorzamen* is het Vuur der hel, waarin zij lange tijd zullen vertoeven,

----------


## Ansari

*De boodschapper en zijn volgelingen*

In de onderstaande verzen komt het woord Ittabaa voor.

*Ittabaa* = volgen

De onderstaande verzen gaan over de profeet. Echter, Er zijn ook andere verzen vermeldt waarin de nadruk wordt gelegd op het volgen van de boodschapper. Verzen waarin bijvoorbeeld Allah spreekt over de boodschapper Isa (vrede zij met hem), andere boodschappers en hun volgelingen 

*3:31.* Zeg: "Indien gij Allah liefhebt, *volgt mij,* Allah zal u liefhebben en uw zonden vergeven. Allah is Vergevensgezind, Genadig."

*7:157.* (Zij zijn) *degenen die de Boodschapper volgen*, de ongeletterde Profeet, die zij bij hen, in de Taurat en in de Indjil, beschreven vinden

*7:158.* Gelooft daarom in Allah en Zijn boodschapper, de reine Profeet, die in Allah en Zijn woorden gelooft *en volgt hem* opdat gij recht geleid moogt worden."

*9:117.* Allah heeft zich voorzeker met barmhartigheid tot de profeet gewend en tot de Migranten en de Hulpgevers, *die deze (profeet) in het uur van nood volgden,* nadat het hart van een gedeelte hunner bijna was bezweken. Toen vergaf Hij hen. Voorzeker, Hij is Liefderijk, Genadevol jegens hen.

*8:64.* O profeet, Allah is toereikend voor u *en voor diegenen der gelovigen die u volgen.*

*3:53.* "Onze Heer, wij geloven in hetgeen Gij hebt geopenbaard *en volgen deze boodschapper.* Schrijf ons onder hen die getuigen." 

*12:108.* Zeg: "Dit is mijn weg: ik roep tot Allah in zeker weten, *ik en mijn volgelingen.* Heilig is Allah en ik behoor niet tot de afgodendienaren."

*3:68.* Voorzeker, zij die Abraham het dichtst nabijkomen, *zijn degenen, die hem volgen;* en deze profeet en de gelovigen; en Allah is de Vriend der gelovigen

*57:27.* Dan deden Wij Onze boodschappers in hun voetsporen treden en Wij deden Jezus, de zoon van Maria, opvolgen en Wij gaven hem het Evangelie. En wij plaatsten in de harten *van degenen die hem volgden* mededogen en barmhartigheid. Doch het kloosterleven schreven Wij hun niet voor, maar zij vonden dit zelf uit om Allah's welbehagen te zoeken. Zij namen dit echter niet in acht zoals het behoorde. Toen gaven Wij de gelovigen onder hen een beloning, maar velen onder hen waren overtreders.

*14:44.* En waarschuw de mensen voor de Dag waarop kastijding over hen zal komen; dan zullen de onrechtvaardigen zeggen: "Onze Heer, schenk ons uitstel voor een korte periode. Wij zullen Uw roep beantwoorden *en de boodschappers volgen*." "Hebt gij voorheen niet gezworen, dat er voor u geen ondergang was?"

*2:143.* zo maakten wij jullie tot een verheven volk, opdat jullie getuigen zullen zijn voor de mensen en opdat de Boodschapper (moehammad) een getuige zal zijn voor jullie. En wij hebben de Qiblah die jullie gewend waren slechts aangewezen *om degenen die de Boodschapper volgen* onder degenen die zich op hun hielen omdraaien te beproeven. En dit is inderdaad zeer moeilijk, behalve voor hen, die Allah heeft geleid. En Allah zal u uw geloof niet doen verliezen; voorzeker, Allah is Liefderijk en Genadevol jegens de mensen.

*36:20.* En er kwam een man aanhollen van het verste gedeelte der stad; hij zeide: "O mijn volk, *volg de boodschappers*;

*20:90.* En inderdaad had Aron reeds tot hen gezegd: "O mijn volk, voorzeker gij zijt daarmee op de proef gesteld. Voorwaar uw Heer is de Barmhartige; *volgt mij* derhalve en gehoorzaamt mijn bevel."

*54:24.* En zij zeiden: "Moeten wij een man uit ons midden *volgen*? Dan zouden wij inderdaad verdwaald en krankzinnig zijn

--------------------

*De positie van de profeet als rechter en zijn oordelen*

*Hakkama* = iemand tot rechter maken

Het bovenstaande woord, wordt alleen in 2 verzen genoemd:

*4:65.* Maar neen, bij uw Heer, zij zullen geen gelovigen zijn, *voordat zij u (profeet) tot rechter maken* over al hun geschillen en in hun hart geen aarzeling vinden aangaande hetgeen gij oordeelt en zij zich geheel en al onderwerpen.

*5:43.* Hoe zullen zij *u tot rechter maken* wanneer zij de Torah bij zich hebben waarin Allah's oordeel is? Toch wenden zij zich af. En zij zijn geen gelovigen.

*Hakama* = beoordelen, oordeel geven

Het woord hakama komt 6x voor in de quran:

*4:105.* Voorwaar, Wij hebben jou het Boek met de Waarheid neergezonden *zodat jij kunt oordelen tussen de mensen,* met wat Allah aan jou openbaarde. En wees geen pleiter voor de oneerlijken.

*5:42.* Zij zijn luisteraars naar leugens en verbruikers van verboden dingen. Indien zij tot u om recht komen, *oordeel dan tussen hen* of wend u van hen af. En indien gij u van hen afwendt kunnen zij u in het geheel niet schaden. En indien gij oordeelt, oordeel dan onder hen met rechtvaardigheid. Voorzeker, Allah heeft de rechtvaardigen lief

*5:48.* En Wij hebben u het Boek (de Koran) met de waarheid geopenbaard vervullende hetgeen daarvr in het Boek (de Bijbel) was (verkondigd) en als bewaker daarover. *Oordeel daarom tussen hen* naar hetgeen Allah heeft geopenbaard en volg hun boze neigingen niet tegen de waarheid die tot u is gekomen. Voor iedereen bepaalden Wij een wet en een weg. En indien Allah had gewild zou Hij u allen tot n volk hebben gemaakt, maar Hij wenst u te beproeven met hetgeen Hij u heeft gegeven. Wedijvert dus met elkander in goede werken. Tot Allah zult gij allen terugkeren, dan zal Hij u datgene mededelen, waarover gij van mening verschilt.

*5:49. En oordeel onder hen* met wat Allah neergezonden heeft en volg hun boze neigingen niet en wees op uw hoede dat zij u niet afleiden van hetgeen Allah u heeft geopenbaard. Maar indien zij zich afwenden, weet dan, dat Allah hen voor sommige hunner zonden wenst te treffen. En een groot aantal mensen is inderdaad ongehoorzaam.

*24:48.* En wanneer zij tot Allah en Zijn boodschapper worden geroepen opdat *hij onder hen oordeelt,* dan is er een groep onder hen die zich afwendt.

*24:51.* Wanneer de gelovigen tot Allah en Zijn boodschapper worden geroepen opdat *hij onder hen oordeelt,* zeggen zij slechts: "Wij horen en wij gehoorzamen." Dezen zijn het die zullen slagen.

---------------------------

*De leer van de profeet (vrede zij met hem)*

Het woord *'Allama* in de quran betekent *onderwijzen,* in sommige anderen verzen betekent het *studeren*. Weer in andere verzen betekent het *degene die onderwezen wordt*

In de volgende quranverzen betekent 'Allama *onderwijzen*

Bovendien wordt in de onderstaande verzen het woord *Zakka* genoemd.

*Zakka* = zuiveren, louteren


*2:129.* Heer, doe onder hen een boodschapper opstaan, *die hun Uw tekenen zal verkondigen en hun het Boek en de Wijsheid zal verklaren en hen zal louteren.* Voorzeker, Gij zijt de Almachtige, de Alwijze.

*2:151.* Omdat Wij uit uw midden een boodschapper hebben gezonden, *die u Onze tekenen verkondigt, u zuivert, u het Boek en de Wijsheid onderwijst en u leert, hetgeen gij niet wist.*

*3:164.* Voorwaar, Allah heeft de gelovigen een gunst bewezen, *daar Hij een boodschapper uit hun midden opwekte, die hun Zijn tekenen verkondigt, hen loutert en hun het Boek en de wijsheid onderwijst,* hoewel zij voordien duidelijk dwaalden.

*62:2.* Hij is het Die onder de ongeletterden een boodschapper heeft verwekt *die Zijn tekenen onder hen verkondigt en hen zuivert en hun het Boek en de wijsheid onderwijst,* ofschoon zij voorheen in openbare dwaling verkeerden.

----------


## Ansari

De krankzinnige denkbeelden van de khalifieten sekte. 1 van hun denkbeelden zijn dat 2 verzen van sura at-tawba verwijderd moesten worden omdat dit tegenstrijdig was met de nummer 19 theorie. Ook geloven ze dat ene rashad khalifa een boodschapper van Allah is:

*SUBMITTERS INTERNATIONAL*  


Sometimes referred to as 19ers or Khalifites. The followers of Rashid Khalifa, a biologist from Egypt with no formal training in theology or Islamic sciences, he proclaimed himself the Messenger of the Covenant and proclaimed that the last two ayaat of Surat ut-Tawba should be deleted, as the contradict the mathematical code of the Quran.

Founder

Rashid Khalifa was born in Kafr az-Zayat in Egypt on 19 November, 1935. His father was the leader of the Shadhli Sufi Tariqah, with thousands of followers under his guidance. As a young man, he grew up with a great spiritual and Islamic education, excelling especially in his study of the earthly sciences. 

Khalifa would later take a graduate degree with honours from the Ain Shams University in the College of Agriculture. Upon graduation, he headed to the United States in 1959, where he would receive a masters degree in biochemistry from Arizona State University. He would also take a ph.D. from the University of California in Riverside. He even held a post as a senior advisor in Agriculture and Biochemistry for the United Nations. 

In his spare time, he enjoyed studying the Quran and Sunna by himself without any sources. He would stay up late into the night, attempting to understand the meanings without direct reference to the sources with understanding. After an intensive self-study venture into the Quran and Sunna, Mr. Khalifa proclaimed that indeed he was the messenger of the covenant, sent by Allah to purify the Quran from its most satanic innovation, that of the Sunna. Khalifa stated that the Sunna in and of itself was corrupted and was not acceptable to be used alongside the Quran. 

His most explosive and stomach turning episode came when he proclaimed that the last two verses of Surat ut-Tawba were fabricated, as they did not fit in with the number 19 miracle that prophesied his coming and his messengership. He then called that the verses be removed. For the rest of his days on Earth, he wrote pamphlets, a translation of the Quran done by himself as well as numerous polemical tracts proclaiming that most Muslims today were not Muslims at all, but accursed worshippers of the Prophet Muhammad SAW. 

Of all the different things that Muslim communities in the United States disagreed over, they agreed to that Rashid Khalifa was an impostor. Unfortunately, Ahmad Deedat attempted to use his number 19 miracle for his lectures, which backfired when Khalifa proclaimed his prophethood based on these mathematical findings. Rashid Khalifa suffered death threats, expulsion from many communities and his followers bore this persecution with him, for the love of their messenger of the covenant. On January 1990, Rashid Khalifa was assassinated while working on another work to prove his messengership. 

Key Beliefs

*1. As a formal doctrine of their group, the Submitters state categorically that Allah is unknowable. 

2. The Paradise and the Fire as described in the Quran are referred to as mere states of mind and not actual places. 

3. The last of the Messengers is not the Prophet Muhammad, as he was only the last prophet. Submitters hold that Dr. Rashid Khalifa was the last messenger of the covenant to reveal the miracle 19 code of the Quran. 

4. The Sunna of the Messenger of Allah is not accepted as a source of law nor as even revelation. 

5. Submitters will not submit to the authority of one of the 4 interpretative disciplines passed down. 

6. The Blessed Hope of Seeing Allah in the Hereafter is rejected. 

7. The Prophet Muhammad SAW is not the primordial one, rather he was just another messenger as all the others were merely messenger. 
Extent* 

There are perhaps between 1-5,000 members of the Submitters International, most of them being based in the state of Arizona in the United States, where the movement was founded.

http://212.67.202.62/%7Esecurity/hts...id=34&Itemid=2

------------------

*Meer informatie:*  
http://www.islamicweb.com/beliefs/cu...bmit_trick.htm

http://www.islamicweb.com/beliefs/cu...bmit_refut.htm

http://www.islamic-paths.org/Home/En...Refutation.htm

www.islamicweb.com/beliefs/cults/submit.htm

www.usc.edu/dept/MSA/notislam/#submitters

www.themodernreligion.com/anti_muslim_main.htm

A refutation to the 'Submitters' 
http://www.islamicweb.com/beliefs/cu...bmit_refut.htm 

Islam = Qur'an + Sunnah 
http://www.islamicweb.com/beliefs/cu...ran_sunnah.htm

Answering Hadith Rejectors 
http://www.themodernreligion.com/mis...rejectors.html

The So-Called Submitters 
Zionist Conspiracies Against Islam: Rashad Khalifa's Cult 
www.islamicweb.com/beliefs/cults/submitters.htm

Rashad Khalifa's Trick 
http://www.islamicweb.com/beliefs/cu...bmit_trick.htm

Submitters say: Satan is a temporary god on earth! 
http://www.islamicweb.com/beliefs/cu...bmit_satan.htm

----------


## Sayyid_az

Assalaamoe alaikoum broeders en zusters.

op m a r o k k o.nl vinden er ook discussies plaats met koranieten. Ze reageren slechts op datgene waarop ze willen reageren en reageren totaal niet op de argumenten en koranverzen die er worden gepost. Ze komen met argumenten die totaal geen fundament hebben en interpreteren,gebruiken quranverzen zoals dat niet hoort (deze weerleggen vaak juist wat zij zeggen). 

1 van de koranieten was onlangs gebanned voor het uitschelden van zusters (met de ergste scheldwoorden) onder een andere nickname (dankzij zijn ip werd zijn identiteit onthuld). Hun intentie is echt onduidelijk..het lijkt niet op da3wah en ze hebben stalen platen in hun hoofd.als je het niet voor Allah swt doet voor wie doe je het dan??

De enige reden waarom ik doorga, is om de andere mensen die de berichten meelezen..anders heeft het totaal geen nut. Misschien dat jullie daar ook even kunnen komen kijken. Ben in discussie met de gozer die gebanned was voor het schelden (op de een of andere manier is hij weer toegelaten).Hij heeft de topic geopend om de reden voor het schelden te verklaren..Allahu akbar. Kijk maar even wat voor redenen hij hierbij gebruikt. Het zijn maar een paar bladzijden, dus misschien dat jullie even alles kunnen lezen.

http://forums.m a r o k k o.nl/showthread.php?s=&threadid=317875&perpage=15&displ ay=&pagenumber=1

(haal de spaties wel even weg)

Moge Allah swt ons leiden en beschermen inshaAllah

Ma3a Salaam

----------


## 0uiam

> _Geplaatst door Alireza_ 
> *Koranieten bestaan niet.*



Tja, we kunnen jullie ook ongelovigen noemen maar dat vinden jullie weer niet prettig. Leer ons een andere benaming voor jullie.

----------


## RitaMaria

**gaap**  :moe:

----------


## achie25

> _Geplaatst door RitaMaria_ 
> **gaap* *


 Zijn je woorden op of bewaar je ze voor m.ar.okko.nl

----------


## Hamza-T

Ik zie dat de topic nog steeds in leven is, gezien de activiteiten van de Koranieten.



> Hun intentie is echt onduidelijk..het lijkt niet op da3wah en ze hebben stalen platen in hun hoofd.als je het niet voor Allah swt doet voor wie doe je het dan??


De Koranieten doen het ook niet voor Allah's zaak de Islam, want ze zijn Zanadiqa.

----------


## Hamza-T

Ik zal binnenkort een uitgebreid artikel over hen plaatsen Insha Allah.

----------


## Hamza-T

Wie en wat zijn de Koranieten?

De Koranieten claimen de enige ware Islam aan te hangen. Zelf omschrijven de Koranieten zich als 'diegenen die de Islamitische bewustwording realiseren' en 'diegenen die zich werkelijk overgeven'. Zo valt het volgende te lezen op de website van Islamitische Bewustwording Nederland (een orgaan van de Koranieten):

''We richten ons op het zuiveren van de Islam van alle elementen die aan de oorspronkelijke leer van de Koran zijn toegevoegd. De interpretatie van de Koran kan alleen objectief gebeuren, als men hierbij objectieve bronnen en methodes hanteert. Deze zijn niets anders dan de Koran (de bron) gecombineerd met het verstand en de rede die de mens heeft gekregen (de methodes). 

De Koran is een leidraad voor de gelovigen die voor alle tijden is bedoeld. Als de Islam genterpreteerd wordt met enkel de Koran als basis voor de interpretatie, dan zal de juiste weg, zoals God die bedoelde te laten zien, weer duidelijk worden.''

Dus zij beweren dat de islamitische wereld bewust moet worden van het feit dat, zoals de Koranieten stellen, "elementen aan de oorspronkelijke leer van de Koran toegevoegd zijn".

Betreffende overgave, hierover valt binnen de website genaamd "Submission" het volgende te lezen:

''Wat is de gemeenschap van overgevers (zij die zich overgeven)? De Gemeenschap van overgevers, is een groep gelijkwaardige individuen die zijn samengekomen om God, en slechts God te aanbidden. Wij volgen de godsdienst van Adam, Noach en Abraham. Het was de godsdienst van Mozes en Jezus en Mohammed. Het was de godsdienst van elk van de profeten en boodschappers. Elk van hen waren overgevers aan God, en alleen God. Om van een dergelijke gemeenschap lid te worden, heeft u geen lidmaatschap nodig, noch moet u om het even voor bepaalde rechten betalen. Als u een overgever bent, dan bent u onze broeder of zuster. De overgevers zijn lid van n familie. Zij zijn bondgenoten van elkaar. Zij helpen en steunen elkaar zoals God en Zijn engelen hen helpen en steunen. Zij zijn ook verenigd binnen n rank terwijl zij streven voor de zaak van God. De overgevers volgen de revelaties van God, en voeren de bevelen van God uit naar gelange zij kunnen. Zij volgen de waarheid van hun Heer, niet de bedorven godsdiensten en de kunstmatige doctrines. De overgevers geloven dat de ware overgave vandaag de dag als een kostbaar juweel onder bergen en opgestapelde kunstmatige innovaties wordt begraven. Ons doel is deze innovaties te zuiveren door alleen de Koran te bevestigen, en het juweel van ware overgave aan de wereld te presenteren. Als u deel van deze geschiedenis wilt uitmaken in dit wezen, kunt zich u bij ons en onze zaak aansluiten. De God zegene u.'' (vertaling van "What is the community of submitters?")

Ook hier wordt beweerd dat de wereld bevrijd moet worden van de 'kunstmatige innovaties', lees:
''Ons doel is deze innovaties te zuiveren door alleen de Koran te bevestigen, en het juweel van ware overgave aan de wereld te presenteren.''

Opvallend is dat de Koranieten wanneer zij over 'innovaties' spreken, niets anders lijken te bedoelen dan acceptatie van de seerah van Profeet van Islam (saw) als bron van bewijs binnen Islam. De Koranieten erkennen niet dat het leven van de Profeet (saw) een voorbeeld is voor de moslims, en dus een bron voor bewijs, en zij verwerpen derhalve de hadith (overleveringen over het leven van de Profeet; zijn woorden en gedragingen). Zo valt hierover op de website van IBN het volgende te lezen:

"De meeste mensen die zich moslim noemen belijden een religie die gebaseerd is op verschillende bronnen. De autoriteit die aan die bronnen wordt toegekend verschilt per stroming. Alle moslims erkennen de autoriteit van de Koran. Allen erkennen dat deze door God is geopenbaard aan de profeet Mohammed. De belangrijkste bron die naast de Koran erkend en gebruikt wordt is de Hadith. De Hadith is een verzameling van overleveringen over de profeet Mohammed die ongeveer tweehonderd jaar na zijn dood samengesteld en op schrift gesteld is. De Soenna is de leefwijze die gebaseerd is op die Hadith. De autoriteit die aan de verschillende hadiths wordt toegekend verschilt per stroming. Deze komt voort uit de authenticiteit die al dan niet aan een hadith wordt toegekend."

En:

"God verplicht ons kennis te vergaren over een onderwerp voordat we dit accepteren, dus: wat staat er nou werkelijk allemaal in de hadith? Om mensen een indruk hiervan te geven, zullen wij proberen op dit gedeelte van de site overzichten te geven van de inhoud van verschillende hadith met betrekking tot bepaalde onderwerpen."

Om vervolgens te eindigen met:

"Om een goede moslim te zijn is het van essentieel belang dat alleen datgene wat door God is gelegitimeerd als religieuze leidraad wordt genomen. De Hadith is niet door God gelegitimeerd, de Koran wel."

Dus beweren de Koranieten dat de hadith als bron binnen Islam ongeldig zijn. Dit is volgens hen een 'innovatie', naast de Koran. Volgens de Koranieten bestaat Islam uit enkel de Koran, en is al het andere waarop de moslims zich altijd op gebaseerd hebben - het voorbeeld gesteld door de Profeet (saw) - een 'innovatie' in het geloof. Dit is het kernpunt van de ideen van de Koranieten, hetgeen dat hen Koranieten maakt en hetgeen waar ze hun naam aan te danken hebben. 

Buiten dit, de Koranieten beweren tevens dat de Koran een rekenkundig wonder betreffende het getal 19 bevat:

"Khalifa (Rashad Khalifah, een bekend figuur binnen de wereld van de Koranieten, red.) stelde dat de Koran een rekenkundige code bevatte die neerkomt op het nummer 19. Hij ging hier zelfs zo ver mee dat hij 2 verzen van de Koran 'verwijderde', omdat volgens hem het woord God geen 'meervoud meer van 19 is, tenzij we deze verwijderen,' en dat 'de optelsom van alle verzen waar het woord God in voorkomt is 19x6217, als het valse vers 9:129 erbij gevoegd word, dan verdwijnt dit fenomeen.' " (bron: The Submitters who are they? door Hamza Yusuf)

Deze mensen, die dus ondermeer beweren de Islamitische bewustwording te realiseren, die zich overgevers noemen, maar van wie sommigen Rashad Khalifah en zijn theorie van het 'rekenkundig wonder van de 19 in de Koran' aanhangen, en die ook beweren een voortzetting te zijn van de Mutazilla, vallen allen de titel Koranieten toe omdat zij allen gemeenschappelijk openlijk de hadith verwerpen. Zo zegt de redactie van de IBN-Website omtrent de bronnen van hun ideen en andere websites waarnaar zij adviseren:

"Gemeenschappelijke deler voor de sites die op deze pagina vermeldt staan is niet dat IBN het 100% eens is met wat er op de sites verteld wordt, maar het feit de sites pretenderen de Islam te beleven met de Koran als enige absolute bron."

Waar komen deze ideen vandaan en wat is hun geschiedenis?

Om de Koranieten te leren begrijpen is het noodzakelijk hun de ideen in een historische context te plaatsen. Oorspronkelijk waren het christelijke missionarissen, wiens aanwezigheid in de Islamitische wereld in de 19e eeuw haar hoogtepunt bereikte op plaatsen zoals hedendaags Libanon, die beweerden dat de huidige Koran gecorrumpeerd en incompleet is. Deze arabisten / orintalisten baseerden zich hierbij op bepaalde overleveringen. Een van hun stellingen luidt dat er verzen van de Koran voor eeuwig verloren zijn gegaan doordat de manuscripten die dezen bevatten door een huisdier opgegeten zijn. Zij quoten uit een boek van Ibn Hazm:

"De verzen waren in het bezit van Asja in een exemplaar (van de koran). Toen Mohammed stierf en de mensen druk bezig waren met de voorbereidingen van de begrafenis kwam een gedomesticeerd dier en at het op." [Ibn Hazm, volume 8, deel II, pagina 235 en 236]

Met deze claim wilden de missionarissen aantonen dat de Koran incompleet is, niet langer perfect, en dus net langer geschikt om een leven op te baseren zoals de moslims doen. Het was onderdeel van hun methode om mensen tot het Christendom op te roepen, of dan toch tenminste van Islam af te doen dwalen.

Sommigen zouden zeggen ingegeven door het feit dat het Christenen waren, die de moslims op voorhand niet zouden geloven, bleef de oproep van de missionarissen grotendeels onbeantwoord, en bleven hun woorden zonder invloed. Maar deze vormen dan ook een bewering die eenvoudig te weerleggen was door de moslims. 

Namelijk, Asja (ra) zelf verklaarde dat zij nog precies wist wat zij had verloren, en dat Abdallah ibn Abu Bakr hier ook bij aanwezig was. Dit is overgeleverd door: Daraqutni, al-Bazzar en al Tabarani, op gezag van Mohammed ibn Ishaak die het van Abdallah hoorde die het op zijn beurt weer van Asja zelf hoorde. Belangrijker nog, echter, iedereen weet dat al vanaf het begin van Islam de moslims de openbaringen die Mohammed Rasul Allah (saw) van Allah (swt) ontving uit het hoofd leerden om te kunnen reciteren, en dat juist de Koran op basis van hetgeen de mensen aldus bewaard hadden opgesteld is. Veel, veel mensen kenden de Koran uit het hoofd, en toen eenmaal de beslissing was genomen om deze op schrift te verzamelen ging men bij deze mensen te rade. Wat iemand gememoriseerd had werd vergeleken met wat anderen gememoriseerd hadden, en omdat de geciteerde verzen identiek dezelfde waren voor een grote groep van overleveraars was er onomstotelijk bewijs dat zij inderdaad behoorden tot hetgeen de Profeet van Allah (saw) verkondigd had alszijnde openbaring van Allah (swt). Dus het feit dat twee verzen die genoteerd stonden opgegeten waren mag dan zo zijn, dit betekent absoluut niet daarmee de dat kennis van deze verzen verloren is gegaan - de moslims konden dezen allen uit het hoofd! 

Een persoon genaamd Rashad Khalifah nam dit verder op. Rashad Khalifah is geboren te Caro in Egypte en was volgens bepaalde bronnen van huis uit eigenlijk een koptisch christen genaamd Richard Kalif, omdat hij onder deze naam geregistreerd zou staan in Egypte zowel als in Amerika, waar hij later verbleef te Tucson, Arizona, om een eigen commentaar op de Koran samen te stellen. Hij introduceerde de theorie van 'het wonder van 19': 

"Khalifa stelde dat de Koran een rekenkundige code bevatte die neerkomt op het nummer 19. Hij ging hier zelfs zo ver mee dat hij 2 verzen van de Koran 'verwijderde', omdat volgens hem het woord God geen 'meervoud meer van 19 is, tenzij we deze verwijderen,' en dat 'de optelsom van alle verzen waar het woord God in voorkomt is 19x6217, als het valse vers 9:129 erbij gevoegd word, dan verdwijnt dit fenomeen.' " (bron: The Submitters who are they? door Hamza Yusuf)

----------


## Hamza-T

Deze mensen, die dus ondermeer beweren de Islamitische bewustwording te realiseren, die zich overgevers noemen, maar van wie sommigen Rashad Khalifah en zijn theorie van het 'rekenkundig wonder van de 19 in de Koran' aanhangen, en die ook beweren een voortzetting te zijn van de Mutazilla, vallen allen de titel Koranieten toe omdat zij allen gemeenschappelijk openlijk de hadith verwerpen. Zo zegt de redactie van de IBN-Website omtrent de bronnen van hun ideen en andere websites waarnaar zij adviseren:

"Gemeenschappelijke deler voor de sites die op deze pagina vermeldt staan is niet dat IBN het 100% eens is met wat er op de sites verteld wordt, maar het feit de sites pretenderen de Islam te beleven met de Koran als enige absolute bron."

Waar komen deze ideen vandaan en wat is hun geschiedenis?

Om de Koranieten te leren begrijpen is het noodzakelijk hun de ideen in een historische context te plaatsen. Oorspronkelijk waren het christelijke missionarissen, wiens aanwezigheid in de Islamitische wereld in de 19e eeuw haar hoogtepunt bereikte op plaatsen zoals hedendaags Libanon, die beweerden dat de huidige Koran gecorrumpeerd en incompleet is. Deze arabisten / orintalisten baseerden zich hierbij op bepaalde overleveringen. Een van hun stellingen luidt dat er verzen van de Koran voor eeuwig verloren zijn gegaan doordat de manuscripten die dezen bevatten door een huisdier opgegeten zijn. Zij quoten uit een boek van Ibn Hazm:

"De verzen waren in het bezit van Asja in een exemplaar (van de koran). Toen Mohammed stierf en de mensen druk bezig waren met de voorbereidingen van de begrafenis kwam een gedomesticeerd dier en at het op." [Ibn Hazm, volume 8, deel II, pagina 235 en 236]

Met deze claim wilden de missionarissen aantonen dat de Koran incompleet is, niet langer perfect, en dus net langer geschikt om een leven op te baseren zoals de moslims doen. Het was onderdeel van hun methode om mensen tot het Christendom op te roepen, of dan toch tenminste van Islam af te doen dwalen.

Sommigen zouden zeggen ingegeven door het feit dat het Christenen waren, die de moslims op voorhand niet zouden geloven, bleef de oproep van de missionarissen grotendeels onbeantwoord, en bleven hun woorden zonder invloed. Maar deze vormen dan ook een bewering die eenvoudig te weerleggen was door de moslims. 

Namelijk, Asja (ra) zelf verklaarde dat zij nog precies wist wat zij had verloren, en dat Abdallah ibn Abu Bakr hier ook bij aanwezig was. Dit is overgeleverd door: Daraqutni, al-Bazzar en al Tabarani, op gezag van Mohammed ibn Ishaak die het van Abdallah hoorde die het op zijn beurt weer van Asja zelf hoorde. Belangrijker nog, echter, iedereen weet dat al vanaf het begin van Islam de moslims de openbaringen die Mohammed Rasul Allah (saw) van Allah (swt) ontving uit het hoofd leerden om te kunnen reciteren, en dat juist de Koran op basis van hetgeen de mensen aldus bewaard hadden opgesteld is. Veel, veel mensen kenden de Koran uit het hoofd, en toen eenmaal de beslissing was genomen om deze op schrift te verzamelen ging men bij deze mensen te rade. Wat iemand gememoriseerd had werd vergeleken met wat anderen gememoriseerd hadden, en omdat de geciteerde verzen identiek dezelfde waren voor een grote groep van overleveraars was er onomstotelijk bewijs dat zij inderdaad behoorden tot hetgeen de Profeet van Allah (saw) verkondigd had alszijnde openbaring van Allah (swt). Dus het feit dat twee verzen die genoteerd stonden opgegeten waren mag dan zo zijn, dit betekent absoluut niet daarmee de dat kennis van deze verzen verloren is gegaan - de moslims konden dezen allen uit het hoofd! 

Een persoon genaamd Rashad Khalifah nam dit verder op. Rashad Khalifah is geboren te Caro in Egypte en was volgens bepaalde bronnen van huis uit eigenlijk een koptisch christen genaamd Richard Kalif, omdat hij onder deze naam geregistreerd zou staan in Egypte zowel als in Amerika, waar hij later verbleef te Tucson, Arizona, om een eigen commentaar op de Koran samen te stellen. Hij introduceerde de theorie van 'het wonder van 19': 

"Khalifa stelde dat de Koran een rekenkundige code bevatte die neerkomt op het nummer 19. Hij ging hier zelfs zo ver mee dat hij 2 verzen van de Koran 'verwijderde', omdat volgens hem het woord God geen 'meervoud meer van 19 is, tenzij we deze verwijderen,' en dat 'de optelsom van alle verzen waar het woord God in voorkomt is 19x6217, als het valse vers 9:129 erbij gevoegd word, dan verdwijnt dit fenomeen.' " (bron: The Submitters who are they? door Hamza Yusuf)

Net als de christelijke missionarissen verkondigde Khalifah dus dat twee verzen uit de Koran vals waren en verwijderd dienden te worden. Maar verder, op pagina 94 van zijn boek getiteld: "Quran: The Final Scripture" valt te lezen:

"God leert ons in deze verzen dat de uitvinding van de Hadith en / of de Soennah is geschapen om de ware moslims van de valse moslims te scheiden. De ware moslims eren de Koran, de gehele Koran en niets anders dan de Koran."

Als zodanig zien velen in Rashid Khalifah de 'vader' van de Koranieten, degene die in de meer recente geschiedenis het idee van afwijzing van de seerah van de Profeet (saw), de hadith, (herintroduceerde). Buiten zijn verwerping van twee verzen uit de Koran verwierp hij dus tevens het leven van de Profeet als voorbeeld voor de moslims. Maar, ook beweerde hij dat Mohammed (saw) de Koran zelf geschreven had, en verwierp hij de tweede helft van de Khalima Shahada (geloofsovertuiging van Islam), zijnde "Mohammedun Rasul Allah (Mohammed is Gods boodschapper)". Volgens Rashad Khalifah was Mohammed dus niet een profeet. En, net als Mirza Ghullam, de stichter van de Ahmediyya beweging, beweerde Rashad Khalifah uiteindelijk zelf een profeet te zijn, die de Koran in haar ware esoterische betekenis (de betekenis die enkel 'ingewijden' kunnen vinden en niemand anders, red.) kon lezen omdat hij bepaalde openbaringen hierover ontvangen zou hebben. [bron: Hamza Yusuf]

In antwoord op de Koranieten

Meneer Khalifah plaatste zichzelf daarmee zo duidelijk buiten Islam, dat het niet eens de moeite waard lijkt om uiteen te zetten waarom precies de Koranieten die hem volgen het bij het verkeerde eind hebben betreffende de rol van seerah van de profeet binnen Islam, of meer precies dus de rol van de ahadith binnen Islam. Maar, hoewel zij allen duidelijk de interpretaties van Rashad Khalifah aanhangen en verwijzen naar zijn artikelen en boeken, bestaan binnen de Koranieten vertakkingen die beweren geen volgelingen van Rashad Khalifah te zijn, maar een neo-Mutazilla te vormen. Zij verwijzen naar de Koran om te proberen te bewijzen de Soennah niet geldig is als bron binnen Islam. Om precies te zijn naar de ayet waarin Allah (swt) zegt, de vertaling waarvan zoveel betekent als:

"O profeet! Waarom verklaar jij verboden wat God heeft toegestaan om je vrouwen tevreden te stellen? God is vergevend en barmhartig." [Zie de vertaling van de betekenissen van de Koran, soerah At-Tahriem 1]

In hun uitleg van dit vers stellen zij dat Allah (swt) er mee aangeeft dat de weledele Profeet Mohammed (saw) een fout heeft gemaakt in zijn taak als boodschapper, omdat hij zelf een oordeel heeft verzonnen en uitgesproken zonder tussenkomst of openbaring van Allah (swt). Daarom dus, volgens de Koranieten, zouden de ahadith vals zijn en de Soennah geen rechte leiding. In antwoord op hetgeen hier beweerd wordt, is het noodzakelijk de uitleg gegeven aan dit vers door de Koranieten te toetsen. 

De Koran is een complex werk waaruit men niet zonder kennis van zaken een vers kan citeren en dat tot algemene regel kan verheffen. Al de verzen van de Koran zijn neergezonden in een bepaalde context, met een bepaald doel. Als gevolg hiervan, waar het vers de mogelijkheid laat om op verschillende mogelijkheden genterpreteerd te worden, daar worden de mogelijke interpretaties beperkt door de context waarin het vers werd geopenbaard en het doel waarmee het vers werd geopenbaard. Een Tafsir is een Koran exegese, of met andere woorden een uitleg van de betekenis van de verzen van de Koran. Ze is een verduidelijkend commentaar zodat men de verzen beter kan begrijpen. Een Tafsir verduidelijkt de context waarin een vers werd neergezonden, en legt de samenhang uit met andere verzen en met de Soennah van Mohammed (saw) - deze samenhang kan de toepassing en betekenis van een vers verduidelijken. Bij interpretatie van een vers, moet men ook de context van de openbaring in overweging nemen, alsook het volledige kader van de islamitische leer. Op basis van al deze elementen, kan men dan zien of het om een uitzondering of een algemene regel gaat, op welke situaties het vers al dan niet van toepassing is, enz.

De Asbab al-Noezoel (de reden van openbaring) van het vers dat de Koranieten aanhalen is de volgende:

Al Bukhari heeft overgeleverd dat 'Ubayd Bin Umayr hoorde dat Asja beweerde dat: "Allah's boodschapper (vrede zij met hem) gebruikelijk voor een bepaalde tijd verbleef in het huis van Zaynab bint Jahsh en aldaar honing dronk." Ze zei: "Hafsah en ik besloten dat als de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) een van ons tegen het lijf zou lopen, we zouden zeggen: "Ik ruik Maghafir (een soort drank) bij jou, heb je Maghafir genuttigd?" Toen hij uiteindelijk een van ons tween tegenkwam, zei zij dit tegen hem. Zijn (vrede zij met hem) reactie was: "Nee, maar ik dronk honing in het huis van Zaynab bint Jahsh, en ik zal het nooit meer drinken."

Toen werd het volgende geopenbaard:

"O profeet! Waarom verklaar jij verboden wat God heeft toegestaan om je vrouwen tevreden te stellen? God is vergevend en barmhartig." [Zie de vertaling van de betekenissen van de Koran, soerah At-Tahriem 1]

Allah (swt) laat hier duidelijk blijken dat het eten van honing gewoon toegestaan is, en dat de Profeet (saw) niet hoeft te laten wat Allah (swt) heeft toegestaan enkel om zijn vrouwen tevreden te stellen. De mensen zouden daaruit anders kunnen begrijpen - ten onrechte - dat wat de Profeet uit liefde voor zijn vrouwen deed een gebod voor al de moslims zou zijn. [bron: Tafsier ibn Kathir]

Dit is dus de reden waarom dat vers is geopenbaard, en hieruit volgt hoe dit vers begrepen dient te worden. En dit is dus niet zoals de Koranieten ons willen doen geloven alsof Allah(swt) ons zou waarschuwen tegen gebruik van de ahadith. Sterker noch, met deze uitleg spreken de Koranieten verschillende verzen in de Koran met eenduidige betekenis, verzen die niet uitgelegd kunnen worden omdat ze slechts een mogelijke betekenis kennen (qatai), tegen. Verzen die ingaan op de rol die de Seerah van de Profeet speelt in Islam. Allah (swt) zegt, de vertaling waarvan zoveel betekent als:

----------


## Hamza-T

"Bij de ster wanneer zij valt, Uw metgezel is noch afgedwaald noch afgeweken, Noch spreekt hij naar eigen begeerte. Het is slechts de Openbaring die wordt nedergezonden. Hij, die grote macht heeft, onderwees hem, Die kracht bezit. Zo is hij volmaakt geworden." [Zie de vertaling van de betekenissen van de Koran, soerah an Nadjm 1 - 6]

, en

"En wie Allah en Zijn boodschapper gehoorzaamt en Allah vreest en godvruchtig is jegens Hem, dezulken zullen slagen." [Zie de vertaling van de betekenissen van de Koran, soerah An Nur 52]

, en

"Wie de boodschapper gehoorzaamt, gehoorzaamt Allah" [Zie de vertaling van de betekenissen van de Koran, soerah An Nisa 80]

, en

"Vreest daarom Allah en regelt (uw geschillen) onderling inschikkelijk en gehoorzaamt Allah en Zijn boodschapper als gij gelovigen zijt" [Zie de vertaling van de betekenissen van de Koran, soerah Al Anfal 1]

De Koran geeft duidelijk aan welke waarde aan de woorden van de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) toegekend dient te worden:

"En wat de Boodschapper u ook geeft, neemt het (aan), en wat hij verbiedt, weerhoudt u daarvan en vreest Allah. Zeker, Allah is streng in het straffen." [zie vertaling van de betekenissen van de Koran, soerah Hasr 7]

Volgens Djaber (ra) zei de Profeet (saw) op zijn afscheidsbedevaart:

"Ik heb jullie iets nagelaten, dat, wanneer jullie je daaraan houden, ervoor zal zorgen dat jullie nooit verkeerd geleid zullen worden: het Boek van Allah de Verheven en dat wat jullie van mij krijgen door me vragen te stellen (oftewel de Hadith)" [Moslim]

Diverse malen heeft de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) het belang van de Hadith benadrukt. Zo stelde hij eens, aldus zijn geliefde vrouw Aisja (ra), in een Khutbah (verhandeling) deze retorische vraag:

"Wat zal de toestand zijn van die mensen, die zich afzijdig houden van iets wat ik zelf doe?" [Bukhari]

Ten slotte, Allah (swt) zegt, de vertaling waarvan zoveel betekent als:

"Gelooft gij dan slechts in een gedeelte van het Boek en verwerpt gij een ander gedeelte? Er is geen beloning voor degenen uwer, die zulks doen, behalve schande in dit leven; en op de Dag van Opstanding zullen zij de strengste kastijding moeten ondergaan, want Allah is niet onachtzaam betreffende hetgeen gij doet." [Zie de vertaling van de betekenissen van de Koran, soerah Al Baqarah 85]

Dus op basis van een meer alomvattende kijk op de verzen in de Koran, tezamen met een juiste interpretatie van deze verzen in lijn met de reden van openbaring, is duidelijk dat het leven van de Profeet van Islam wel degelijk een rol speelt binnen Islam. Al hetgeen hij heeft gezegd en gedaan, het is een openbaring van Allah (swt). En het is een plicht op de moslims om zich op basis van een juist begrip tevens op het voorbeeld van de Profeet (saw) te baseren. Met andere woorden, de uitleg door de Koranieten van het vers dat zij aanhalen, is onjuist omdat het niet past bij de context waarin het vers werd geopenbaard, en omdat het niet past bij de reden waarvoor het vers werd geopenbaard. Ze is niet een valide islamitische mening, ze is een onjuiste mening.

Betreffende de verwijzing naar de Mutazillah stroming, het frappante is dat nergens uit blijkt of in terug te vinden valt dat de Mutazillah geclaimd hebben dat de ahadith verworpen zouden moeten worden.


Wat betreft de betrouwbaarheid van de Hadith

Naast de uitleg van een specifiek vers uit de Koran dat de Koranieten over het algemeen aandragen ter bevestiging van hun stelling dat de ahadith verworpen dienen te worden, de onjuistheid waarvan nu bewezen is, is veel van de stelling van de Koranieten gebaseerd op het argument dat zegt dat de hadith verzameling onbetrouwbaar is. Hier wordt dus niet het voorbeeld van de Profeet (saw) an sich in twijfel getrokken, maar meer de betrouwbaarheid van de data waaruit de moslims kennis halen omtrent het voorbeeld gesteld door de Profeet (saw). 

In reactie op dit argument, de term hadith dient begrepen te worden als de woorden, daden en levenshouding van de heilige profeet Mohammed (saw). De kennis van de hadith heeft de daden, woorden en levenshouding van de Profeet (saw) van de Islam tot onderwerp. Onder hadith verstaan we dus het verslag over datgene wat de Profeet (saw) deed en zei, alsmede wat hij zijn metgezellen zag doen en stilzwijgend toestond. 

Een hadith heeft twee delen: een isnad en een mat'n. De isnad is de lijst van personen die het bericht hebben overgeleverd. Het woord isnad betekent eigenlijk "steun" of "grondslag", omdat de betrouwbaarheid en de juistheid van de inhoud van een hadith wordt geacht gegarandeerd te zijn door de betrouwbaarheid van deze lijst, en van de in deze lijst genoemde moslims. Een isnad dient terug te gaan tot op de Profeet zelf, of tot op een van zijn metgezellen. 

In vertaling van een isnad komt de formule "op gezag van" uiteraard regelmatig voor. Het Arabische gebruik daarvoor het voorzetsel 'an. De inhoud van de hadith wordt mat'n genoemd. Er bestaan Arabische teksten waarin de lezer geconfronteerd wordt met steeds haast dezelfde mat'n met iedere keer verschillende isnads. Maar zelfs als de mat'n van twee ahadith geheel gelijk zijn, dan is er toch sprake van twee ahadith omdat er verschillen zijn in de isnad.

De isnad speelt dus een belangrijke rol in de wetenschap van de hadith, omdat op haar basis men een uitspraak kan doen betreffende de betrouwbaarheid van de overlevering. De personen in de keten van overlevering moesten aan de hoogst mogelijke eisen van betrouwbaarheid voldoen, wilde een hadith waarin zij als overleveraar voorkomen geaccepteerd worden alszijnde "betrouwbaar". Bijvoorbeeld, imam Boechari reisde eens honderden kilometers om een man te bezoeken, die hem mogelijker een hadith van de Profeet (saw) zou kunnen vertellen. Na een zware reis kwam imam Boechari aan op de plaats van bestemming. Daar zag hij dat de bewuste man buiten zijn huis stond en bezig was zijn paard dat verderop aan het grazen was, met een lege haverzak naar zich toe te lokken. Imam Boechari concludeerde hierop dat de man onbetrouwbaar was, hij 'loog' immers tegen zijn paard, en vertrok daarop onmiddellijk, zonder ook maar n woord met de man te wisselen. Deze anekdote laat duidelijk zien hoe nauwkeurig en veeleisend Imam Boechari was bij het verzamelen van de hadith. 

Voorbeelden van verdere vereisten die gebruikelijk werden gesteld aan de personen die voorkwamen in de isnad zijn:

De naam, bijnaam, titel, afkomst en het beroep van de persoon moest bekend zijn. 
De persoon mocht geen enkele leugen gesproken hebben over een Hadith van de Profeet (saw).
De persoon mocht nooit van een misdaad beschuldigd zijn.
De persoon mocht niet ooit bij andere voorvallen een leugen hebben verteld. 
De persoon mocht niet bij herhaling fouten of grove overtredingen gemaakt hebben. 
De persoon moest bekend staan als over een goed geheugen te beschikken.

Om als "saheeh (betrouwbaar)" geclassificeerd te kunnen worden, stelden de grote verzamelaars van de ahadith dus zware vereisten aan degenen genoemd in de isnad. Vandaag de dag nog bestaan de boeken waarin deze personen en hun afkomst (stamboom) uitvoerig wordt beschreven. Gezien deze hoge eisen is het onjuist om te stellen dat de hadith in het algemeen onbetrouwbaar zijn. [bron Expliciet: "de hadith", en "Over de Hadithwetenschappen"]

Conclusie

De rol van het voorbeeld van de Profeet (saw) is te verduidelijken wat er in de Koran geopenbaard is. Zo staat er herhaaldelijk in dat er gebeden moet worden en dat de zakaat (jaarlijkse afdracht van 2,5% over bezit als vorm van aanbidding) een verplichting is, maar pas in de ahadith kan er gevonden worden hoe we bijvoorbeeld moeten bidden of wanneer en door wie dit dient te geschieden. In de ahadith kunnen dan ook aanwijzingen gevonden worden over onderwerpen die het gehele praktische leven van een Moslim betreffen, zoals het gebed, de reiniging voor het gebed, het vasten, het huwelijk, geboorte, dood, handel, eten en drinken, etc. 

Het volgen van het voorbeeld van de profeet zit zo ingebakken in de beleving van de moslim, dat de oproep van mensen om hiervan afstand te nemen zo goed als onbeantwoord is gebleven, Allah (swt) zij geprezen. Dit is een traditie die teruggaat tot de eerste van sahaba (ra) - waarlijk, het verlaten van deze traditie, dat zou een werkelijke 'innovatie' zijn. Een artikel als deze was niet nodig om de moslims dit duidelijk te maken. Voor iedere moslim is duidelijk, namelijk, dat men van het voorbeeld van de Profeet, en dus de ahadith, geen afstand kan nemen of mag nemen; ook al kan misschien niet iedere moslim zijn of haar redenen hiervoor onder woorden brengen. Dit is de reden voor het verschijnen van dit artikel.

Voor de moslims, verstandelijk gezien is het onmogelijk om te stellen dat de Koran geaccepteerd moet worden, maar dat de hadith verworpen moeten worden omdat dezen van Mohammed (saw) afkomstig zijn. De mensen die de Koran accepteren kunnen niet tegelijkertijd stellen dat de ahadith een onbetrouwbare bron hebben, zijnde Profeet Mohammed (saw), omdat immers de Koran zelf ook tot Mohammed (saw) terugvoert; zij - de woorden van Allah - is aan Mohammed (saw) geopenbaard en hij heeft haar verkondigd als rechte leiding voor de mens. 

Het verstand van de mens is in staat om te bewijzen dat inderdaad de Koran het woord van Allah is. En daar enkel boodschappers / profeten de boodschap van Allah (swt) brengen, kan Mohammed (saw) dus niet anders dan een profeet zijn, omdat hij (saw) de Koran heeft gebracht. Deze Koran stelt zelf in verschillende verzen dat de mens in de Profeet (saw) een voorbeeld moet nemen; dat de mens Allah (swt) en Zijn Profeet (saw) moeten gehoorzamen; en dat enkel gehoorzaamheid aan Allah (swt) en Zijn Profeet (saw) tot het goede in het hiernamaals zal leiden. Praktisch gezien, dus, is het onmogelijk voor mensen die de Koran als woord van Allah hebben geaccepteerd om het voorbeeld van Mohammed de Profeet (saw) te verwerpen - daarmee verwerpen zij namelijk een deel van de Koran. 

En het argument dat de ahadith niet betrouwbaar zouden zijn, wordt lachwekkend wanneer men kennis vergaart van de methode toegepast door de verzamelaars van de ahadith. 

We kunnen nu tot de conclusie komen dat de stelling van de Koranieten vals zijn. Allah verplicht de mensen zich door middel van de verstandelijk methode te vergewissen van het feit dat inderdaad Hij (saw) bestaat, en dat inderdaad de Koran Zijn (saw) zijn. En aan beiden bestaat geen twijfel. De Koran zelf laat dan geen twijfel erover bestaan dat de Profeet (saw) een voorbeeld is voor de mensheid, en door middel van de hadith kunnen wij op betrouwbare wijze leren over het voorbeeld gesteld door de Profeet (saw). Het verwerpen van het leven van de Profeet als voorbeeld voor de mens, is een vorm van ongeloof (kufr) - zij gaat in tegen wat onbetwistbaar bewezen is uit de bron waarover geen twijfel bestaat, zijnde de Koran. 

Om af te sluiten, de woorden van Allah (swt), de vertaling waarvan zoveel betekent als:

"En zeg: 'Waarheid (Haqq) is gekomen en valsheid (Batil) is ten onder gegaan. En valsheid is inderdaad onderhevig om te verdwijnen'.'' [Zie de vertaling van de betekenissen van de Koran, soerah Al Isra 181]

En een waarschuwing van de profeet Mohammed (saw) zelf gericht aan het adres van de gelovigen betreffende deze zaak:

"Laat mij geen van jullie zich ontspannend op zijn bank aantreffen, terwijl hij hoort over iets betreffende mij, wat ik heb opgedragen en verboden (lees: de Soennah) zeggende: 'We weten het niet. Wat we in Allah's boek (lees: de Koran) vonden dat volgden wij'." [Sunan Abu Dawoed, hadith nummer 4588]

Islamitische Bewustwording Nederland is te vinden op:
www.monotheist.nl

De Submission website is te vinden op:
www.submission.org

Redactie Expliciet.nl: Voor de mensen die de moslims tot dit pad van valsheid oproepen, uw oproep is er een die terug te voeren valt tot christelijke missionarissen en anderen die, in erkenning van de superioriteit van Islam, niet durfden discussieren over Islam op basis van een juist en eerlijk begrip. Als u iets van eer had gekend, dan was u met de moslims een eerlijke discussie aangegaan, en had u uw kritiek geuit op de realiteit van Islam. Maar op basis van leugens probeert u een verdraaid beeld te schetsen van de religie van de moslims, in de hoop verwarring te kunnen zaaien - daarmee feitelijk erkennende dat islam de waarheid is. U behoort daarmee zonder twijfel tot de laagste der mensen.

bron:
De Koranieten

----------


## Alireza

Allemaal al bij voorbaat weerlegd. Men gaat op zaken in die al behandeld zijn.

Triest maar tegelijkertijd goed nieuws.

Men laat hiermee 2 dingen zien:

1. Men is niet in staat de rationele argumenten van rationele moslims te weerleggen.

2. Men laat zien dat men zich stoort aan het bestaan van rationele moslims en voelt zich genoodzaakt hierop te reageren. Men zou dit niet doen als men niet vond dat de eigen beeld van de islam in gevaar zou zijn.

Al met al een overwinning voor de waarheid.

----------


## Alireza

Dat zijn geen bewijzen, maar op zichzelf staande loze argumenten.

----------


## Alireza

> _Geplaatst door The_Reporter_ 
> *Dat zijn argumenten en bewijzen van ruim 10 A4'tjes, van een geleerde die weet waar hij over praat.*



Dat zijn woorden van zelfverklaarde geleerden verder niets. Als iemand als ik, die niet eens een geleerde is, die onzin kan weerleggen, dan is het heel erg slecht gesteld met jullie intellectuele situatie.

Dat zegt opzich al genoeg.

----------


## Alireza

> _Geplaatst door The_Reporter_ 
> *Nou dat is allerminst waar, dat hij zichzelf verklaard heeft tot geleerde. Laat dit nou net een geleerde zijn die van oorsprong Europeaan is, en door de grote geleerden (Ahlul Hadeeth) uit Saudi-Arabi erkend is. Dat is iets zeer uitzonderlijks, dat wel.*



Sinds er olie is gevonden in Saoudi Arabie is dat niet zo uitzonderlijk.

----------


## Alireza

> _Geplaatst door The_Reporter_ 
> *Ik ken anders geen enkel andere Europeaan die door de grote geleerden uit Saudi-Arabi geaccepteerd is en naar wordt verwezen alszijnde een geleerde, op grond van zijn kennis, en de olie is toch al zo'n 50 a 70 jaar geleden gevonden dacht ik...*



De salafi of wahhabi "geleerden" uit het decadente en satanische S.A. hoeven niet erkend te worden door het westen. Zo werkt het niet. Zij zijn het schimmel in de laboratoria van het westen waar zij gemaakt zijn. Het westen weet wat zij gecreeerd hebben; de salafisten/wahabieten kennen zichzelf niet eens.

En ja, de olie is eerder ontdekt, maar aangezien je geen verstand hebt van de gang van zaken in de economie schiet ik ook weinig op als ik uitleg hoe de olie als basis staat voor alle staatsinstituten en haar activiteiten.

Groetjes aan Lucifer en companions

----------


## Hamza-T

> Allemaal al bij voorbaat weerlegd. Men gaat op zaken in die al behandeld zijn.
> 
> Triest maar tegelijkertijd goed nieuws.
> 
> Men laat hiermee 2 dingen zien:
> 
> 1. Men is niet in staat de rationele argumenten van rationele moslims te weerleggen.


Naar mijn idee worden de bronnen en de standpunten van de Koranieten toch aardig blootgelegd en weerlegd, maar ja daar zal jij toch een andere kijk op hebben.





> 2. Men laat zien dat men zich stoort aan het bestaan van rationele moslims en voelt zich genoodzaakt hierop te reageren. Men zou dit niet doen als men niet vond dat de eigen beeld van de islam in gevaar zou zijn.


Waar maak je uit op dat het eigen beeld van Islam in gevaar zou zijn, en dat men dit denkt?
Slechts omdat men er een artikel over schrijft?
Als men een artikel schrijft over zaken als de Ahmadiyya of zelfs de baard, is dit toch niet vanwege een bedreiging?
Wellicht is het om mensen (moslims een aankomende moslims) te helpen en enige duidelijkheid te verschaffen.




> Al met al een overwinning voor de waarheid.


Zeker, daar ben ik het met je eens, alleen voeg ik me in een ander kamp.

----------


## Alireza

> _Geplaatst door Hamza-T_ 
> *Naar mijn idee worden de bronnen en de standpunten van de Koranieten toch aardig blootgelegd en weerlegd, maar ja daar zal jij toch een andere kijk op hebben.
> 
> 
> 
> Waar maak je uit op dat het eigen beeld van Islam in gevaar zou zijn, en dat men dit denkt?
> Slechts omdat men er een artikel over schrijft?
> Als men een artikel schrijft over zaken als de Ahmadiyya of zelfs de baard, is dit toch niet vanwege een bedreiging?
> Wellicht is het om mensen (moslims een aankomende moslims) te helpen en enige duidelijkheid te verschaffen.
> ...


Naar jouw idee inderdaad. Maar aan jouw idee schort van alles. Dit weet jijzelf ook, maargoed dat zie je alleen als je buiten jouw eigen denkconstructies durft te treden. Aangezien dit voor jou als blasfemie geldt, zul je dit niet doen.

En ja, men voelt zich bedreigd. Zo hoort het ook. Niet om duidelijkheid te verschaffen. Men weet zelf niet eens wat men gelooft en wat niet. Hoe wil je anderen dan duidelijkheid verschaffen?

----------


## Remco

Voortschrijdend inzicht introduceren helpt.

----------


## Olive Yao

^

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Hamza-T_ 
> *Ik geloof dat http://www.monotheist.nl/ ook van hun is, of erdoor geinspireerd is.*


http://www.gramschap.nl/islam/Islam%20Anders.html

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Voortschrijdend inzicht introduceren helpt.*


Het definiren van _voortschrijdend inzicht_ is onderhevig aan subjectiviteit.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *http://www.gramschap.nl/islam/Islam%20Anders.html*


Echt, ik heb zo'n heken aan die site dat ik me af vraag welke idioten in hun leugens/verdraaiingen geloven. Het zit zo boordevol met fouten dat ik respect vertoon voor degene die de handen uit de mouwen steekt.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Echt, ik heb zo'n heken aan die site dat ik me af vraag welke idioten in hun leugens/verdraaiingen geloven. Het zit zo boordevol met fouten dat ik respect vertoon voor degene die de handen uit de mouwen steekt.*


Het adres met de artikelen heb ik sinds een week of twee. Omdat dit gepresenteerd wordt als de 'zuivere Islam' is het wel nuttig om te weten wat er bedoeld wordt; Hirsi Magan heeft het immers ook over de 'zuivere Islam'.

----------


## sjaen

Dit is Godslastering in zijn zwaarste vorm en bij elke gynaecoloog gaan z'n tenen krullen (5/10)
Ongelooflijk wat een komiek was die kohmeiny, om te huilen ...........

Over de vrouw en haar ongesteldheden 



1. Een vrouw heeft tussentijdse bloedingen als bloed uit haar vagina stroomt in de tijd dat ze niet ongesteld is. Dit bloed kan een geelachtige kleur hebben, koel en dun zijn en zonder branderig gevoel wegvloeien; het kan ook min of meer zwart zijn, of geel, warm, dik en pulserend naar buiten treden, terwijl het een branderig gevoel veroorzaakt.

2. Er zijn drie soorten tussentijdse bloedingen: geringe, middelmatige en overvloedige. Als het bloed een stukje katoen, dat in de vagina wordt ingebracht, niet volkomen doordrenkt, is er sprake van geringe tussentijdse bloedingen; als het bloed het katoen geheel doordrenkt zonder dat een stukje stof, dat op de vulva is gelegd, wordt bezoedeld, is er sprake van middelmatige tussentijdse bloedingen; als tenslotte het bloed zowel door het katoen als het stukje stof doordringt, is er sprake van overvloedige tussentijdse bloedingen.

3. Bij geringe tussentijdse bloedingen moet de vrouw zich voor het gebed volgens het religieuze ritueel wassen, een nieuw stukje katoen nemen of het wassen en ook de vulva wassen, als die met bloed is bezoedeld.

4. De menstruatieperiode in eigenlijke zin is de periode die enkele dagen per maand beslaat en waarin bloed uit de vagina van vrouwen stroomt. Dit bloed is bijna altijd dik, warm, heel donkerrood of vuurrood en het komt pulserend naar buiten, waarbij het een branderig gevoel veroorzaakt.

5. De vrouwen, die van de Profeet van de Islam afstammen, komen op zestigjarige leeftijd in de overgang. Andere vrouwen als ze vijftig zijn.

6. Bloed dat uit de vagina van een meisje van minder dan negen jaar of die van een vrouw van meer dan zestig jaar vloeit, mag niet als menstruatiebloed worden beschouwd.

7. Zwangere en zogende vrouwen kunnen menstrueren.

8. Gedurende de eerste drie dagen van de menstruatie is het beslist noodzakelijk dat het bloed voortdurend wegvloeit; als het dus na twee dagen ophoudt met vloeien en een dag later weer begint, is er geen sprake van menstruatiebloed.

9. Het is niet beslist noodzakelijk dat het bloed gedurende drie dagen uit de vagina vloeit; het is voldoende dat er in de vagina bloed is.

10. Als een vrouw ziet dat er meer dan drie dagen en minder dan tien dagen bloed uit haar vagina stroomt en zij niet zeker weet of het menstruatiebloed is of bloed van een gezwel, moet zij zo mogelijk een stukje katoen in haar vagina brengen en het er weer uithalen; als het bloed aan de linkerkant wegstroomt, is het menstruatiebloed; stroomt het aan de rechterkant weg, is het bloed van een gezwel

11. Als een vrouw ziet dat er bloed uit haar vagina stroomt en zij zich afvraagt of het menstruatiebloed is of bloed van haar maagdenvlies is, moet zij een stukje katoen in haar vagina brengen en het er na een tijdje uithalen. Als het bloed alleen de rand van het katoen heeft bevuild, is het van het maagdenvlies afkomstig; als het hele stukje katoen met bloed is doordrenkt, is het menstruatiebloed.

12. Als een vrouw ziet dat er minder dan drie dagen bloed uit haar vagina vloeit, dat het ophoudt en dat het vervolgens gedurende drie dagen opnieuw vloeit, moet zij de tweede stroom als de menstruatie beschouwen, ook al komt de eerste beter met haar menstruatiecyclus overeen.

13. Gedurende de menstruatie van zijn vrouw doet een man er goed aan geen geslachtsgemeenschap met haar te hebben, ook al dringt hij slechts onvolledig Xdat wil zeggen tot de besnijdenisring X in de vagina door en ook al komt hij niet tot zaadlozing. Het is eveneens ten zeerste af te raden haar anaal te bezitten.

14. Deelt men het aantal dagen van de menstruatie van de vrouw door drie, dan moet een man die in de eerste twee dagen geslachtsgemeenschap met zijn vrouw heeft de tegenwaarde van achttien nokhod (3 gram) in goud aan de armen betalen; doet hij het op de derde of vierde dag, betaalt hij de tegenwaarde van negen nokhod; en doet hij het op de laatste twee dagen, betaalt hij de tegenwaarde van viereneenhalve nokhod.

15. Deze betaling is niet verschuldigd voor het anaal bezitten van een menstruerende vrouw.

16. Als een man in de drie perioden geslachtsgemeenschap heeft met zijn vrouw, moet hij de tegenwaarde in goud van 311/2 nokhod betalen. Is de goudprijs gewijzigd tussen het ogenblik van de geslachtsgemeenschap en het tijdstip waarop betaald moet worden, geldt de prijs op de betaaldag.

17. Als een man tijdens de geslachtsgemeenschap merkt dat zijn vrouw juist ongesteld is geworden, moet hij zich terugtrekken. Doet hij dat niet, moet hij liefdadigheid jegens de armen bedrijven.

18. Als deze man niet in staat is liefdadigheid jegens de armen te bedrijven, moet hij een bedelaar iets schenken. Is hem ook dat niet mogelijk, moet hij God vergiffenis vragen.

19. Als een vrouw heeft gemenstrueerd, mag haar echtgenoot haar verstoten, ook al is zij nog niet tot loutering overgegaan. Hij mag eveneens omgang met haar hebben, maar het is beter dat hij wacht tot zijn vrouw tot loutering is overgegaan. In de tussentijd, zolang zij nog niet tot loutering is overgegaan, is het de vrouw niet toegestaan handelingen te verrichten die haar gedurende de menstruatie zijn verboden, te weten het bezoek aan de moskee en het aanraken van het schrift van de Koran. 


http://www.gramschap.nl/islam/kohmeiny5.html#vrouw

----------

